# New Sub? Blush Mystery Box



## Missyrocks (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone else sign up for the Blush Mystery Box? They say it's over $200 in skin, makeup, &amp; hair products for $34.95 for 1x box or subscribe monthly for $24.95, includes the shipping. Sounds pretty promising because they sell so many different lines in their site- as long as it's not like soon to expire products.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else sign up for the Blush Mystery Box? They say it's over $200 in skin, makeup, &amp; hair products for $34.95 for 1x box or subscribe monthly for $24.95, includes the shipping. Sounds pretty promising because they sell so many different lines in their site- as long as it's not like soon to expire products.


 I JUST signed up for it! If you sign up today you also get an extra mystery gift. I've ordered stuff from Derm Store before and they have great brands, great shipping and great customer service, so I'm definitly willing to give this a try. I also have a feeling that their first box should be extra great since they will probably want to use it to attract new customers.


----------



## IffB (Feb 14, 2013)

I signed up to try it for a month with the 20% off code on purchases over $25 - VIPCSBL25 -  it included a 2 year subscription to Better Homes and Gardens.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 14, 2013)

No!  Why did you have to tell me abt this? Looks like I'm going to have to sign up for this one too. Love dermstore. Dermstore is no longer on ebates!  How weird!


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 14, 2013)

I signed up for one month with the discount - looks like a lot of products if the shadow outlines are what's included.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

I personally have no interest once seeing someone is related to dermstore. I've had terrible customer service from them, I've seen their mystery boxes before and they are terrible, and I think beautyfix sends out old stock, so I imagine blush will do the same.


----------



## shadowboxer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just ordered it.  I canceled Glossybox so I have space in my monthly box budget.  I'm pretty excited to see what is in this one.  My order says 1-3 day shipping, so we should know soon.

Dermstore has given me great customer service.  I even sent an unsolicited complimentary email a few weeks ago because I felt like they took such good care of me.

But, if they send me a bunch of stuff that's close to expiration then I'll probably cancel pretty quickly.  I don't have a huge backlog, but nobody wants a bunch of old stuff.


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm extremely tempted, since I got the email this morning. But as a long-term BeautyFix subscriber and an idiot who bought the "mystery bags" in the summer, I'm wary. I feel like I could guess what's in the package just based on the things that have been repeated as options in my BeautyFix selections for the past year and a half. And man...I'd be so pissed to get yet another Cures by Avance eye cream or Purlisse lip balm, or a bag that counts as one of the items.


----------



## IffB (Feb 14, 2013)

Yikes - I ordered and now I regret it since there is nothing on BeautyFix that I have wanted for months...hopefully no Degree body spray!  (I should have gotten the Clinique Bloomingdale's  GWP instead). That being said, never had a problem with the CS at Dermastore, and who knows... they first box could be awesome to attract subscribers.


----------



## Souly (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm extremely tempted, since I got the email this morning. But as a long-term BeautyFix subscriber and an idiot who bought the "mystery bags" in the summer, I'm wary. I feel like I could guess what's in the package just based on the things that have been repeated as options in my BeautyFix selections for the past year and a half. And man...I'd be so pissed to get yet another Cures by Avance eye cream or Purlisse lip balm, or a bag that counts as one of the items.


 I'm one of those idiots too - never again!


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm extremely tempted, since I got the email this morning. But as a long-term BeautyFix subscriber and an idiot who bought the "mystery bags" in the summer, I'm wary. I feel like I could guess what's in the package just based on the things that have been repeated as options in my BeautyFix selections for the past year and a half. And man...I'd be so pissed to get yet another Cures by Avance eye cream or Purlisse lip balm, or a bag that counts as one of the items.


 What is BeautyFix and what is their relationship to Derm Store and this new Blush Box....??? Just wondering so I can cancel if need be!


----------



## Missyrocks (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, I missed that coupon! Already ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is BeautyFix and what is their relationship to Derm Store and this new Blush Box....??? Just wondering so I can cancel if need be!


 beautyfix is dermstores quarterly subscription box where you pick your own products. Dermstore and blush.com are the same company.


----------



## lindsaydance05 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just tried to order looks like there sold out already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so curious to see what you guys receive, I hesitated to order because of the same reason, the Dermstore mystery bag I got a couple months ago was pretty much expired or old products; just got one face peel that seemed to be current; this sub seems interesting though so hope it turns out to be all new products


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 14, 2013)

Sold out!  : (


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone recognize the products in the promo video?


----------



## lloronita (Feb 15, 2013)

Already have a tracking number.  It's coming first-class mail.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay super-sleuths, what are the products in the video?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 16, 2013)

Stila, of course.  Jack Black, maybe.


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 16, 2013)

Having watched the video, my guess is that the products shown (all intentionally blurry) aren't really the ones that will be sent out.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 16, 2013)

I hope to see what will be in this box. Definitely tempting but as what Playedinloops mentioned, aving had beautyfix for a year, their products are repetitive. Even tried one of those mystery bags, was surprised to see the same prods from the quarterly sub.


----------



## alphaloria (Feb 16, 2013)

:17 is Becca Resurfacing Primer I believe. It was a BeautyFix option (maybe still is?).


----------



## zombielovrr (Feb 16, 2013)

I got my mystery box today! Nothing looks like it is close to be expired or expired at all and I actually really like it. Here is what is inside:

Foot Petals Tiptoes : I actually needed these! There are 2 of them.
Dermstore Lip Quench 0.21 oz: I have 3 of them and I love them (but this might have been the extra mystery object in my package). 
GloSatin II Finish Sample (unknown amount): It is rather tiny but it was mislabeled and is way to dark for me. I might email them about it see if I can get one my color. 
Perricone MD Vitamin C Ester 15 0.17 fl oz: It is rather tiny and I don't even know what it is. So I'm excited to try it!
Skindinavia Makeup Finishing Spray 4 fl oz: This is full size and this is the brand who helped with UD's finishing sprays. I am excited for this as well.
SmartLash Eyelash Enhancer 0.16 fl oz: This looks to be full sized. It is always nice to have one of these laying around. 
Cattiva Mascara 13.5 ml: Full size and has an interesting bottle. It is encrusted with glitter and rhinestones. Definitely something to put in the purse to wow people. lol
Hera Argan Oil for Face and Hair 0.5 fl oz: I can never get enough Argan oil. It looks to be full size. 


Sorry for the bad pick. I don't have a camera.


----------



## kitnmitns (Feb 16, 2013)

Loved it too!


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm........ Not what I was hoping for and does appear to be items used for BeautyFix too. Is this over $200 value? Mine is scheduled for delivery today too.


----------



## page5 (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad you like your box! I think Beautyfix subscribers might be disappointed because more than one of those items are on the BF product list.


----------



## zombielovrr (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know the value of each of the objects. I can do more research and find out to see if the value was in fact over $100 like they said.


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 16, 2013)

They advertised this intro box as having over a $200 value and following boxes $100 value.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Glad you like your box! I think Beautyfix subscribers might be disappointed because more than one of those items are on the BF product list.


 I think actually all of them are or have been at some point, no surprise there!


----------



## zombielovrr (Feb 16, 2013)

So here are the monetary values:

GloSatin (I emailed them about getting one in my color): I am going to guess that the sample hold between 2 ml and 4 ml which equals between 0.068 fl oz and 0.135 since the whole one is 1.4 fl oz and $40. the sample = $2.00-$4.00.

Skindinavia: the packaging is different then pictured on the website but the value = $29.00
Foot Petals: Comes in a kit of 7 pairs for $34.95 so one pair = approx $5.00
SmartLash: this is full size = $125.00
Perricone MD: is this half the full size and it comes in a set of 4 at $120 = $15.00
Cattiva Mascara: it is on sale on the site for $19.20 (I don't know if this is a permanent sale or not)
Hera Argan Oil: not full sized like I thought. For what we have = $5.00
 
Total Value: $200.20-$202.20
It barely reaches over the $200 mark but for the $25 I paid for it, I think it was worth it.


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, didnt realize price was so high on lash serum. Thanks for the info, still waiting on mail to come.


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, didnt realize price was so high on lash serum. Thanks for the info, still waiting on mail to come.


The list price for SmartLash may be high, but I use it regularly (it totally works!) and have never paid more than $30. There are deals available for it extremely frequently. One would be crazy to pay $125.


----------



## IffB (Feb 16, 2013)

I got the exact same box:

I purchased the same eyelash enhancer from Dermstore in December, after accidentally whacking my lashes off. They were the size of a mascara brush, and they were back to normal in about 5 weeks, so I like the product, although did not need another one!  I paid about $30 for it.  I have bad eye allergies but zero irritation from this product.   The skindinavia spray and most of the stuff have been making the rounds on Beautyfix for some time, I had it before, so I was not excited. The only makeup was a mascara, boring.    Because of the real good lash enhancer that I will give my sister, I did not feel ripped off, but once was plenty for me, since I had no interest on The Beautyfix options lately.  Kudos for the awesome shipping, though! 


> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my mystery box today! Nothing looks like it is close to be expired or expired at all and I actually really like it. Here is what is inside:
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowboxer (Feb 16, 2013)

I got the same box with one exception.  I did not get the GloSatin II.  Instead I got a 0.17oz. sample of Pevonia Botanical exfoliating cleanser.

I'm pleased with everything that I got.  I'm especially interested to see if I get a noticeable difference from the lash serum.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 16, 2013)

A lot of that stuff has been on Beautyfix for a while....


----------



## Juana Gomez (Feb 16, 2013)

I signed up for the box and received it today, I was happy to see the setting spray and since I hoard mascara's i'm always up for trying more so I went to re-read the email they stated it would be a $224 value, which it wasn't, I wish they would have just stuck with an over $100 value on the box description because that way expectations wouldn't get too high. I don't know how I feel yet about assigning the major value of the box on the lash grow serum ($125) especially after reading that they tend to offer it at a discounted price regularly. Somehow I feel that if they had thrown out the expensive lash grow system and replaced it with a blush or an eyeshadow from one of their many beauty brands it would have felt like a more complete box to me even if the value had stopped at $100. Just my thoughts on ways they could have presented this box differently, I know when I read and saw that little picture of all those things I said woah! $224 there's going to be a bunch of stuff in here, then I opened it and while I still went woah, it was also paired with a slight oh?


----------



## EmGee (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad I did not sign up.

I chose a couple of those items in Beautyfix already. And do not use lash serums- my lashes are really long already.

Beautyfix items I think are not all old stock, but they do not get many new items in the quarterly selection and when they do they go very quickly.

I'm pleased with Beautyfix so far- I am paying $150 for the year and get 4x $25 off $50 purchase coupons for some items I need and cost the same price at the pharmacy (need lots of Calagel for allergies...).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Feb 17, 2013)

I like all of the contents and am glad that I only paid $25 because I wanted all of these things from beautyfix and it's only half of the price.


----------



## page5 (Feb 17, 2013)

Of the eight products listed received I would have only been interested in 2-3 of them. The better value to me is Beautyfix and being able to choose my eight products even though it is more $. Did the blush box include a 25 off 50 coupon?


----------



## IffB (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Of the eight products listed received I would have only been interested in 2-3 of them. The better value to me is Beautyfix and being able to choose my eight products even though it is more $. Did the blush box include a 25 off 50 coupon?


 No coupon.... I agree with you.


----------



## Robinssa (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe doing this monthly sub will help them get rid of product that's been around for awhile and Beautyfix will get new choices.


----------



## Missyrocks (Feb 17, 2013)

I was very impressed with the shipping, but would've preferred waiting a little longer on shipping z( if it's costing more &amp; cutting back on product) &amp; getting more mainstream products that were actual makeup. I actually would only use the argan oil. I wouldn't have bought this otherwise. I want mainstream brands, not these kind. They do, however, look new &amp; not expired. I won't be getting another.


----------



## Generalissima (Feb 19, 2013)

Got mine today and while I wasn't dissapointed I wasn't thrilled either but only because I had subscribed to Beauty Fix also.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 26, 2013)

Yup all Beauty Fix stuff just as we all thought XD


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 9, 2013)

I am still subbed to this because I really saw value in last month's box.  I am also not a Beautyfix subscriber, so I would not be getting a bunch of repeats.  That said, this month's box will really let me know if this sub is for me or not.  I am sort of on the fence. They will be shipping them on the 16th


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still subbed to this because I really saw value in last month's box.  I am also not a Beautyfix subscriber, so I would not be getting a bunch of repeats.  That said, this month's box will really let me know if this sub is for me or not.  I am sort of on the fence. They will be shipping them on the 16th


 Keep us updated on this months' box contents please!  I'm a Beautyfix subscriber, so I'm on the fence about whether I should get this additional monthly sub if it'll just be repeat items.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 13, 2013)

This month's box is up http://www.blush.com/product_Mystery+Beauty+Box+II_49433.htm


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 15, 2013)

I want spoilers! It shipped two days ago...


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Mar 16, 2013)

How do I post a spoiler from my phone?


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Mar 16, 2013)

I received my mystery box today.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Mar 17, 2013)

Spoiler: warning:spoiler!



Intelligent beauty lab Rescue restorative shampoo and conditioner (full size) Snowkissed cashmere eyeshadow palette, Skylark by Elle &amp; Blair (I didn't think I would like this - but the shadows are dreamy to work with. They blend great with NO fallout!) Cranberry Toner by Arconer (deluxe sample) Babor nail polish, Fuchsia (deluxe sample)


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Intelligent beauty lab Rescue restorative shampoo and conditioner (full size)
> Snowkissed cashmere eyeshadow palette, Skylark by Elle &amp; Blair (I didn't think I would like this - but the shadows are dreamy to work with. They blend great with NO fallout!)
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2013)

that looks like a great box!! i would definitely get it if i wasn't on a no buy!


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 17, 2013)

I got different items

$45 http://www.dermstore.com/product_Rescue+Rapid+Repair+Hair+Mask_40443.htm
$40 http://www.dermstore.com/product_Perfect+Cleansing+Foam_39912.htm
$39 http://www.dermstore.com/product_Rejuvenating+Treatment+Masque_1364.htm
$7.99 http://www.dermstore.com/product_Baby+Bee+Nourishing+Lotion+-+Original_32678.htm
$22.40 http://www.dermstore.com/product_Raw+Color+Pure+Elements+Eyeshadow+Duo+-+Kalahari_34371.htm


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2013)

oh wow, people are getting different things...that could be really hit or miss then


----------



## crescentmoon (Mar 18, 2013)

Skylark snowkissed eyeshadow palette

http://www.blush.com/product_Snowkissed+Cashmere+Eye+Shadow+Palette_44455.htm

$40.00

Fake Bake Beachy Babe lip gloss

http://www.blush.com/product_Lip+Gloss+-+Beachy+Babe_26101.htm

$11.00

Rescue Restorative Shampoo

http://www.dermstore.com/product_Rescue+Restorative+Shampoo_40444.htm

$16.00

Rescue Restorative Conditioner

http://www.dermstore.com/product_Rescue+Restorative+Conditioner_40445.htm

$18.00

The last one is Alpha 25 shampoo for dry hair (horsetail and sage). As far as I can tell this is either no longer sold on dermstore or discontinued. The brand is on dermstore here: http://www.dermstore.com/long_25+Alpha_501884.htm however this is not in their full list of products. It might have been a return because the box came a little used but I don't think the product was used. I estimate at least $20.00 based on other shampoos from this brand. 

Total value of box: $100-$105.00

I am very happy because this is like shampoo and conditioner for a year for me and the palette is very exciting.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

AHH I hate you guys. that palette alone makes me want to buy the box!! but knowing my luck i wouldn't even get it lol


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 19, 2013)

Just ordered, can't wait to see the combination of items they'll send


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I just received a blush mystery box...for no apparent reason?! I never actually ordered one, but I did have one in my shopping cart (which I had removed) when I was considering what to buy with my beautyfix $25 code last month.

Included are the following items:

- 3lab perfect cleansing foam $40

- Burt's bees baby bee nourishing lotion in Original $7.99

- Exuviance rejuvenating treatment masque On sale for $12, normally $39

- Raw natural beauty pure elements eye shadow duo in Kalahari 0.08 oz (hair serum spilled onto this container) $22.40
- Rescue reparative baobab oil hair serum $50 (spilled in box, and although I haven't opened it, the box smells nice!)


I called Blush to ask why I received this order - unfortunately, the customer service rep did not seem to know why this order was generated. They did give me a full refund and asked if I wanted to keep the products. I told the customer service rep that I'd be happy to return everything "as is" and let her know about the damaged items. She told me to just discard the items. So, I feel ambivalent - happy that I somehow got $150+ worth of products for 'free', but I would have been disappointed if I had purchased this set because of the damaged items. I had a damaged item in my beautyfix order (fortunately, I was sent a replacement after I contacted the customer service), so I hope that this is not a regular problem for beautyfix/dermstore/blush/hairenvy orders.


----------



## Generalissima (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm so impressed with this palette..it's silky, smooth and pigmented. Good job blush. The lip liner is meh..kinda dark and hard and I haven't tried the toner, moisturizer or hair products yet. Overall pleased though.












Here are some pics of my box and swatches..overall really great month.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 19, 2013)

So weird.  I think I am the only one I know of that did not get that Palette...


----------



## shadowboxer (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So weird.  I think I am the only one I know of that did not get that Palette...


I got exactly the same box that you did.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got exactly the same box that you did.


Good to know


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Mar 20, 2013)

I didn't get the palette either, I got an eyeshadow duo and it was completely broken. I also got Burt's bees baby lotion. WTF? I'm not a baby.


----------



## fireypixie (Mar 21, 2013)

I received my first Blush Mystery Box today. Here's what I received:

Skylark Snowkissed Cashmere Eye Shadow Palette - $40.00

Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Restorative Shampoo - $16.00

Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Restorative Conditioner - $18.00

Kima Terramare Body Wash, Andalusia - regular price $15.00, on sale for $12.99 right now

Hampton Sun Luxe Sport Lip Balm SPF 30 - $12.00





Total value $98.99 - $101.00 (The lower price is taking the sale price for the lip balm into account 




.)

All in all, I'm happy since this is my first purchase. The eyeshadow palette is really pretty. I've already tried the shampoo and conditioner...I like the softness without greasiness it gives my hair.
I'm excited to give this a try again next time to see what goodies I get!


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine came yesterday. I was really, really pleased with what they sent!

I got....


Snowkissed Cashmere Eyeshadow Palette from Skylark by Elle &amp; Blair ($40) 
Overshadow mineral eye shadow in â€œIf youâ€™re rich, Iâ€™m singleâ€ from theBalm($15)
Rescue Restorative Shampoo (9 fl oz) ($16)
Rescue Restorative Conditioner (9 fl oz) ($18)
Hampton Sun Luxe Sport Lip Balm ($12)
*Total Value:* $101

Plus they threw in  Dermstore brand Lip Quench, which sells for $12 and a sample of Queen Bee Firming and Restoring serum.


----------



## Katinka31 (Mar 21, 2013)

Got my box today!  The package itself was shipped inside another enormous box -- I thought it was a huge order from Amazon at first, LOL.

I received:

Skylark Snowkissed Cashmere Eye Shadow Palette - $40.00

Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Restorative Shampoo - $16.00

Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Restorative Conditioner - $18.00

Plant Love by CARGO Eyeshadow (in Marigold) -- $18.00 (currently on sale for $9.00)

Hampton Sun Luxe Sport Lip Balm SPF 30 - $12.00

Plus, a Lip Quench and a foil packet sample.  Nice!
Overall, I'm really happy!  For the price, I prefer this kind of stuff to the random oddities Glossybox was sending out.  I'm excited to see what I get next month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my box today, it says mystery box II. All current products and total value is $140, I am quite happy with this box and feel like at this price it's much better value than a lot of my other subs. I hope they keep up including current products!!!


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 22, 2013)

im sorry i do not know how to do spoiler on my phone.. this is what came in my box. Very happy !


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot I also got a essie nail polish!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 22, 2013)

oooo what color?


----------



## viper4901 (Mar 22, 2013)

Cabi-o-lait it is a very pretty lite pink .


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 5, 2013)

anyone know when the third box will be up for sale?


----------



## Christyo (Apr 15, 2013)

I just got the email this morning that they are signing people up for the April box! Hurry as they go fast!


----------



## Katinka31 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the email this morning that they are signing people up for the April box! Hurry as they go fast!


I'm a monthly subscriber and I was billed for mine last week -- I'm excited to see what I get!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn...that was fast. Already gone. Though maybe it's for the best I missed it, as Dermstore's "mystery" items are really hit and miss. I placed an order on the site a couple weeks ago and intentionally added an extra product to push it over $100, so I could get the free $35-value Mystery Gift. What did they send me? A Raw Color creme foundation that's a good three shades darker than my skin tone. How they would think that sending out a skin color-specific item so haphazardly is just fine really shows how little they care about customer satisfaction.


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 15, 2013)

I just checked and the mystery box subscription still seems to be available.  Maybe they added more?


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL you're right! I don't know what the hell I was looking at...



> Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and the mystery box subscription still seems to be available.  Maybe they added more?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you use your code from BeautyFix for 25 off 50, or is that just for Dermstore products?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 16, 2013)

NVM, I just went to the site and was able to apply my 25 off code. I wanted to order some of the Cotz Face SPF 40, which is $20, so I order the mystery kit and the Cotz for $29.94 shipped. I just started with BeautyFix this season, so there is a lot of stuff I haven't tried from them. I love the Skindanavia Spray!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

UGH I really want this sub but I have wayyyy too much makeup. I was planning on buying it when April rolled around but now i'm doing a no buy for the rest of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 16, 2013)

Crap...I caved and ordered it. I have WAY too much makeup, skincare, and haircare products stored-up already. I need to pick a couple subs to cancel to justify this one. Thinking Sample Society and one of my Birchboxes will go if this is any good...


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 16, 2013)

The only spoiler I know so far is:

One full-size Tendu Ultimate Hair Conditioning Treatment Mask MSRP $60


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only spoiler I know so far is:
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm kind of disappointed in the fact that $60 out of the $100 value is for a hair product. They already sent conditioner and shampoo last month. I really hope this box is better and that there is some rhyme and reason to the contents. I understand its a mystery box but is everyone always going to get something different? Last months was kind of a toss up.


----------



## Robinssa (Apr 16, 2013)

I am skipping this month since the Allure Beauty Box is end of month.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am skipping this month since the Allure Beauty Box is end of month.


 I am skipping too


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 17, 2013)

My box is out for delivery, as soon as I receive it, I'll post pictures.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is out for delivery, as soon as I receive it, I'll post pictures.


YAY! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is out for delivery, as soon as I receive it, I'll post pictures.


 Yay! I want to see those pics hope you get a bunch of good stuff ^^


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so dying to see what you guys got.  I keep popping and checking


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine is coming on Friday. I can't wait that long!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

Gah! Still no news!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so bad with spoilers now. I can never wait to just see what I get when it gets to me lol


----------



## Soxi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so bad with spoilers now. I can never wait to just see what I get when it gets to me lol


 Me too! I wish I could let myself be surprised, but I just can't stop checking. I don't think that I've gotten one box that I haven't known at least 3/4 of the contents prior to receiving it!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, I got mine, but I'll need a little help posting it as a spoiler... give me a minute.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

It is easy, let me know if you get stuck at all.


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 17, 2013)

I received:

Tendu hair mask http://www.hairenvy.com/profile_Tendu_502332.htm?xovrid=u6gj00gjbceg1eem4h3ufqbum0

2 oz Obagi foaming gel http://www.dermstore.com/product_Nu-Derm+Foaming+Gel_1172.htm

Vichy Eau Thermal http://www.dermstore.com/product_Thermal+Spa+Water_29338.htm

Paula Dorf lip liner in Sultry http://www.dermstore.com/product_Lip+Liner+-+Sultry_11401.htm

Make-up Degisnory eye pencil in black http://shop.mudshop.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.3710/.f

.25 oz SkinMedica Utra-Sheer Moisturizer http://www.dermstore.com/product_Ultra+Sheer+Moisturizer_2741.htm

Laura Geller Spackle sample http://www.dermstore.com/reviews/details_59459.htm
I'm curious to see what you folks got!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the problem is that I am new... how long will it take to be moderated?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

It should not have to be (as far as I know).  If you want, you can pm me the info and I can post it under a spoiler.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

From LittleEmmy:
 

I got:

Tendu hair mask

Obagi foaming gel 2 oz.

Vichy Eau Thermale 1.69 oz

Make-up Designory eye pencil in black

SkinMedica Ultra-Sheer Moisturizer .25 oz

Paula Dorf lip liner in Sultry

Sample size Laura Geller Spackle tinted primer


----------



## Soxi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From LittleEmmy:
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm OK with the selection.  Nothing is really jumping out at me, but I'll use some and share the rest.

Nope, no coupon.  I have a code for $25 off of $75, but I received that in my e-mail since it is my birthday month.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm OK with the selection.  Nothing is really jumping out at me, but I'll use some and share the rest.
> 
> Nope, no coupon.  I have a code for $25 off of $75, but I received that in my e-mail since it is my birthday month.


 Happy birthday! I think I may have a $25 of $75 coupon as well, from when I placed my first order, I'll have to go check my email. Thank you for posting the contents.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks for the post! I'm not thrilled with it like I was last month...but last month the box was sold out when I was going to sub. I guess i'll be skipping this month. Don't see anything I would use in this month's (though I know it does vary by box)


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!  Yes, I think I received that deal with my first order. 

On an unrelated note, who has received the Lip Quench and what do you think?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 17, 2013)

They always have codes going but one that always works is FREEGIFT that gives you another little bonus item.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd be satisfied with the box you got, LittleEmmy. I do think the whole "water you spray on your face"  thing is silly and have no clue why anyone would pay what that stuff is priced at (like the Maya Water that Sample Society sent a couple months ago). Also not the least bit thrilled to get a basic black eyeliner, but overall it seems like a good deal. It'll be interesting to see how much variation there is between what all of us end up with!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 18, 2013)

amygab, I totally agree with you.  The first thing you mentioned will probably become a gift and the second will probably go into a travel kit. 

I am super curious to see what everyone else gets, too!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much!  Yes, I think I received that deal with my first order.
> 
> On an unrelated note, who has received the Lip Quench and what do you think?


I have and I think it is okay, but that is possibly because I always stay ahead of chapping that it is sort of a non-issue for me.  I know there are a fair amount of people who just love it.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much!  Yes, I think I received that deal with my first order.
> 
> On an unrelated note, who has received the Lip Quench and what do you think?


 I have. It's a bit thicker (goopier) than I like. I do think it does a good job keeping my lips moisturized, and I tend to have fairly dry lips. I, generally, use Jack Black Intense Lip Therapy in Lemon &amp; Chamomile, which I love! If I reach in my bag to get chapstick, and pull out the Dermstore one I keep digging until I find the Jack Black one, but in a pinch the Lip Quench does the trick and I like it better than the Chapstick brand, or any of the drugstore brands.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have. It's a bit thicker (goopier) than I like. I do think it does a good job keeping my lips moisturized, and I tend to have fairly dry lips.


 Got it from Ipsy and I agree - goopy, but effective. I like to sleep with it on. I'll be really happy if they throw that into my order, too!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 18, 2013)

I got mine. Same stuff as above. Here's a pic:


----------



## LittleEmmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like we are almost twins! 

I asked you guys about the Lip Quench, because I like it a lot (especially at night like amygab) I am just a little worried about the goop factor.  I haven't had any issues yet, but Carmex (which is also goopy) will sometimes break me out around my lips.
 

Edit: Because Carmex is lip goop and Carmax is an auto dealership!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 19, 2013)

I



> Looks like we are almost twins!Â  I asked you guys about the Lip Quench, because I like it a lot (especially at night like amygab) I am just a little worried about the goop factor.Â  I haven't had any issues yet, but Carmex (which is also goopy) will sometimes break me out around my lips. Â  Edit: Because Carmex is lip goop and Carmax is an auto dealership!


 I just lol'ed to that. Thank you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry about not posting a pic sooner (although, we already know what's in the box). Apparently my mailman decided to keep it a couple of extra days and it didn't get to me until last night. Oh, USPS, you silly thing.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with you guys about the Vichy. I don't really want to spray stuff on my face. I love the Lip Quench so far. My lips seems dry a lot of the time, and it really seems to help.


----------



## Katinka31 (Apr 20, 2013)

I received my box today with the same items.  I'm not as thrilled with it as I was with the last box (mostly because I don't use eyeliner and I have no use for a nude lip pencil), but I still think it's a great sub.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 21, 2013)

I was very tempted by this as the hair mask sounds nice, but the rest I could do without....
I do have a Beautyfix 25 off $50 to use up this week and can only think of $35 of stuff I need....


----------



## shadowboxer (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the same items with the Spackle instead of the Lip Quench.  I have gotten the Lip Quench several times though, and I really like it.  I make my husband use it when his lips get all dry and rough, but then I won't kiss him because it is a little goopy. 

I like the lip liner a lot.  It's a *great *color for me.

I did not like the plain black eyeliner.  I never use black liner pencils.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 23, 2013)

My box came in today. The Post Office took it on the scenic route. I received different variations.

I received:

 
Tendu - Hair Conditioning Treatment Mask (full size)
Revaleskin - Intense Recovery Treatment (full size)
Batiste - Dry Shampoo (1.6 oz)
Senna - Lash Fortifier X (0.16 oz)
SkinMedica - Ultra Sheer Moisturizer (0.25 oz)
Paula Dorf - Lip Liner in Sultry (full size)
 
My extras were: Blush - Cream Eyeshadow in Slate (0.12 oz) and Dr. Dennis Gross - Alpha Beta Daily Glow Moisture (foil packet)
  Apparently, the Revaleskin is a $130.00 item!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today. The Post Office took it on the scenic route. I received different variations.
> 
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 24, 2013)

wow this sub looks fantastic!


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 3, 2013)

I signed up for this on April 30th and received my box yesterday in the mail.  I was so shocked that I didn't have to wait a month.  What a great bunch of products.  I didn't get the Revaleskin or the Batiste but I did get some great products, including a MUD black eyeliner!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 4, 2013)

> I signed up for this on April 30th and received my box yesterday in the mail.Â  I was so shocked that I didn't have to wait a month.Â  What a great bunch of products.Â  I didn't get the Revaleskin or the Batiste but I did get some great products, including a MUD black eyeliner!


 What did you get?


----------



## Soxi (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today. The Post Office took it on the scenic route. I received different variations.
> 
> ...


----------



## cutthemakeup (May 11, 2013)

Hello all! First time ever being a part of a forum, so if I say anything out of line, please let me know.  I HAD to say something about the Blush Mystery Beauty Box III. So for the past almost 3 hours, I have really been doing my homework and decided I would write my FIRST ever review.  I wrote that review on Blush in regards to the Mystery Box III.  I have to wait for them to approve and am curious if they will even post as I was not pleased once I realized the difference between the 2 Blush Mystery boxes for April.  Please read my review that I am trying to post on Blush.  I was going to rate this month's box higher until I did some research.  Heads up..it is a fairly long review/rant.

Overall Rating:
2 out of 5
(2 out of 5.)

*REALLY?!? 2 Different Mystery Boxes!! One totals at $125.22; the other totals at $235!??!* by anonymous

WOW! I was writing my review and went to look up the price of the Obagi Nu-Derm gel cleanser, only to realize that those of us who received the Obagi did not even receive a FULL-SIZE product. Dermstore/Blush does not even sell the 2 fl. oz. on their site, nor does ANY site that I "googled". The full size Obagi cleanser (6.7 fl. oz) sells for $40. So, that would make the retail price of the Obagi that was in our mystery box around $15? I was REALLY disappointed with this box after reading what some others received. Here is what was in MY mystery box:

Tendu hair mask - $60 Full size

Obagi foaming gel 2 oz. DELUXE SAMPLE, NOT FULL SIZE - $15

Vichy Eau Thermale 1.69 oz DELUXE SAMPLE,NOT FULL SIZE - $9.50

Make-up Designory eye pencil in black Full size - $13

SkinMedica Ultra-Sheer Moisturizer .25 oz DELUXE SAMPLE- $6.50

Paula Dorf lip liner in Sultry Full size- $20

SAMPLE size Laura Geller Spackle tinted primer .09 fl. oz; full size is 2 oz, making the sample price $1.22.

I went onto other sites and saw pictures and descriptions being posted and thought,"Hey, I didn't get that!" Read the review below mine and see what she received. You can also go on youtube and blogs like this one: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/04/blush-beauty-mystery-box-review-monthly-makeup-subscription-april-2013.html and see that most of those who do reviews received the following items in their mystery boxes:

Tendu - Hair Conditioning Treatment Mask (full size)$60

Revaleskin - Intense Recovery Treatment (full size)$130

Batiste - Dry Shampoo (1.6 oz)$4

Senna - Lash Fortifier X (0.16 oz)$6.50ish

SkinMedica - Ultra Sheer Moisturizer (0.25 oz) $6.50

Paula Dorf - Lip Liner in Sultry (full size)$20

I would have LOVED to have received the Revaleskin Intense Recovery Treatment in my mystery box (along with the Senna Lash Fortifier) instead of the Vichy Thermal Spray (which is water in a spray bottle and is only 1.69 fl. oz. $9.50, not the larger 5.07 fl.oz $14 ) and Obagi Nu-Derm cleanser, once again NOT EVEN FULL-SIZED product. The combined price of both the Vichy and Obagi products equals $24.50. Yes, that is right-only $24.50. The Revaleskin Intense Recovery Treatment retails for $130 on Dermstore. So, yes, I am really disappointed. Read great reviews about the Revaleskin for people like myself with sun-damaged skin and rosacea and it won an Allure Beauty Award in 2010.

For those of you who did receive the mystery box with the Revaleskin, which seems to be people on blogspot or those who do youtube reviews, let me just say that I am envious!

Let's compare the retail value of both boxes. My box with the Obagi and water spray came to a total of $125.22 compared to the other mystery box that others received totaling at a whopping....*drumroll please* $235!!


I don't think it was too harsh; just seems that the more "valuable" boxes SEEM to go to those who blog or review online.  Maybe I am mistaken. Thanks for reading my super long post!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 12, 2013)

I



> Hello all! First time ever being a part of a forum, so if I say anything out of line, please let me know.Â  I HAD to say something about the Blush Mystery Beauty Box III. So for the past almost 3 hours, I have really been doing my homework and decided I would write my FIRST ever review.Â  I wrote that review on Blush in regards to the Mystery Box III.Â  I have to wait for them to approve and am curious if they will even post as I was not pleased once I realized the difference between the 2 Blush Mystery boxes for April.Â  Please read my review that I am trying to post on Blush.Â  I was going to rate this month's box higher until I did some research.Â  Heads up..it is a fairly long review/rant. Overall Rating: 2 out of 5 (2 out of 5.) *REALLY?!? 2 Different Mystery Boxes!! One totals at $125.22; the other totals at $235!??!* by anonymous WOW! I was writing my review and went to look up the price of the Obagi Nu-Derm gel cleanser, only to realize that those of us who received the Obagi did not even receive a FULL-SIZE product. Dermstore/Blush does not even sell the 2 fl. oz. on their site, nor does ANY site that I "googled". The full size Obagi cleanser (6.7 fl. oz) sells for $40. So, that would make the retail price of the Obagi that was in our mystery box around $15? I was REALLY disappointed with this box after reading what some others received. Here is what was in MY mystery box: Tendu hair mask - $60 Full size Obagi foaming gel 2 oz. DELUXE SAMPLE, NOT FULL SIZE - $15 Vichy Eau Thermale 1.69 oz DELUXE SAMPLE,NOT FULL SIZE - $9.50 Make-up Designory eye pencil in black Full size - $13 SkinMedica Ultra-Sheer Moisturizer .25 oz DELUXE SAMPLE- $6.50 Paula Dorf lip liner in Sultry Full size- $20 SAMPLE size Laura Geller Spackle tinted primer .09 fl. oz; full size is 2 oz, making the sample price $1.22. I went onto other sites and saw pictures and descriptions being posted and thought,"Hey, I didn't get that!" Read the review below mine and see what she received. You can also go on youtube and blogs like this one: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/04/blush-beauty-mystery-box-review-monthly-makeup-subscription-april-2013.html and see that most of those who do reviews received the following items in their mystery boxes: Tendu - Hair Conditioning Treatment Mask (full size)$60 Revaleskin - Intense Recovery Treatment (full size)$130 Batiste - Dry Shampoo (1.6 oz)$4 Senna - Lash Fortifier X (0.16 oz)$6.50ish SkinMedica - Ultra Sheer Moisturizer (0.25 oz) $6.50 Paula Dorf - Lip Liner in Sultry (full size)$20 I would have LOVED to have received the Revaleskin Intense Recovery Treatment in my mystery box (along with the Senna Lash Fortifier) instead of the Vichy Thermal Spray (which is water in a spray bottle and is only 1.69 fl. oz. $9.50, not the larger 5.07 fl.oz $14 ) and Obagi Nu-Derm cleanser, once again NOT EVEN FULL-SIZED product. The combined price of both the Vichy and Obagi products equals $24.50. Yes, that is right-only $24.50. The Revaleskin Intense Recovery Treatment retails for $130 on Dermstore. So, yes, I am really disappointed. Read great reviews about the Revaleskin for people like myself with sun-damaged skin and rosacea and it won an Allure Beauty Award in 2010. For those of you who did receive the mystery box with the Revaleskin, which seems to be people on blogspot or those who do youtube reviews, let me just say that I am envious! Let's compare the retail value of both boxes. My box with the Obagi and water spray came to a total of $125.22 compared to the other mystery box that others received totaling at a whopping....*drumroll please* $235!! I don't think it was too harsh; just seems that the more "valuable" boxes SEEM to go to those who blog or review online.Â  Maybe I am mistaken. Thanks for reading my super long post!


 I agree with you on the fact that it is unfair. It seems I have been stiffed two months in a row by the "mystery box". I really wish they would send identical contents to everyone even if the value was less. I might email them and complain as well because I wasn't even aware of the significant retail value difference between the two boxes.


----------



## RiRi38 (May 12, 2013)

I received the box with the intense recovery treatment &amp; Was not impressed. It smells like coffe, but like faux coffee, if that makes sense. It was so intense smelling, I had to wash it off. I bought the Obagi kit from my dermatologist and it contained enough product for 12 weeks &amp; part of it was 2 2oz bottles of cleanser. So that should last you 1 1/2 months. But it's intended to be used as a system, so how does this benefit you in a sample box? But it worked AMAZINGLY for sun spots, scars &amp; acne as a system. I loved the results I achieved.


----------



## Soxi (May 13, 2013)

> Hello all! First time ever being a part of a forum, so if I say anything out of line, please let me know.Â  I HAD to say something about the Blush Mystery Beauty Box III. So for the past almost 3 hours, I have really been doing my homework and decided I would write my FIRST ever review.Â  I wrote that review on Blush in regards to the Mystery Box III.Â  I have to wait for them to approve and am curious if they will even post as I was not pleased once I realized the difference between the 2 Blush Mystery boxes for April.Â  Please read my review that I am trying to post on Blush.Â  I was going to rate this month's box higher until I did some research.Â  Heads up..it is a fairly long review/rant. Overall Rating: 2 out of 5 (2 out of 5.) *REALLY?!? 2 Different Mystery Boxes!! One totals at $125.22; the other totals at $235!??!* by anonymous WOW! I was writing my review and went to look up the price of the Obagi Nu-Derm gel cleanser, only to realize that those of us who received the Obagi did not even receive a FULL-SIZE product. Dermstore/Blush does not even sell the 2 fl. oz. on their site, nor does ANY site that I "googled". The full size Obagi cleanser (6.7 fl. oz) sells for $40. So, that would make the retail price of the Obagi that was in our mystery box around $15? I was REALLY disappointed with this box after reading what some others received. Here is what was in MY mystery box: Tendu hair mask - $60 Full size Obagi foaming gel 2 oz. DELUXE SAMPLE, NOT FULL SIZE - $15 Vichy Eau Thermale 1.69 oz DELUXE SAMPLE,NOT FULL SIZE - $9.50 Make-up Designory eye pencil in black Full size - $13 SkinMedica Ultra-Sheer Moisturizer .25 oz DELUXE SAMPLE- $6.50 Paula Dorf lip liner in Sultry Full size- $20 SAMPLE size Laura Geller Spackle tinted primer .09 fl. oz; full size is 2 oz, making the sample price $1.22. I went onto other sites and saw pictures and descriptions being posted and thought,"Hey, I didn't get that!" Read the review below mine and see what she received. You can also go on youtube and blogs like this one: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/04/blush-beauty-mystery-box-review-monthly-makeup-subscription-april-2013.html and see that most of those who do reviews received the following items in their mystery boxes: Tendu - Hair Conditioning Treatment Mask (full size)$60 Revaleskin - Intense Recovery Treatment (full size)$130 Batiste - Dry Shampoo (1.6 oz)$4 Senna - Lash Fortifier X (0.16 oz)$6.50ish SkinMedica - Ultra Sheer Moisturizer (0.25 oz) $6.50 Paula Dorf - Lip Liner in Sultry (full size)$20 I would have LOVED to have received the Revaleskin Intense Recovery Treatment in my mystery box (along with the Senna Lash Fortifier) instead of the Vichy Thermal Spray (which is water in a spray bottle and is only 1.69 fl. oz. $9.50, not the larger 5.07 fl.oz $14 ) and Obagi Nu-Derm cleanser, once again NOT EVEN FULL-SIZED product. The combined price of both the Vichy and Obagi products equals $24.50. Yes, that is right-only $24.50. The Revaleskin Intense Recovery Treatment retails for $130 on Dermstore. So, yes, I am really disappointed. Read great reviews about the Revaleskin for people like myself with sun-damaged skin and rosacea and it won an Allure Beauty Award in 2010. For those of you who did receive the mystery box with the Revaleskin, which seems to be people on blogspot or those who do youtube reviews, let me just say that I am envious! Let's compare the retail value of both boxes. My box with the Obagi and water spray came to a total of $125.22 compared to the other mystery box that others received totaling at a whopping....*drumroll please* $235!! I don't think it was too harsh; just seems that the more "valuable" boxes SEEM to go to those who blog or review online.Â  Maybe I am mistaken. Thanks for reading my super long post!


 I received the Revaleskin and I do have a blog. However, Blush would have no way of knowing about the blog. I purchased the box and the email that I use for their website is not the one associated with the blog and I blog under a different name. I'm torn on variations, I think it allows companies to personalize more, but I've often had box envy with birchbox and with Ipsy this month as well and the discrepancy between those box values haven't ever been as large as this one. ETA: After thinking about it, I think variations are good, but they should keep the value of everyone's box about the same.


----------



## LittleEmmy (May 16, 2013)

This is what I received this month:
http://www.hairenvy.com/product_Advanced+Volume+Conditioner_42121.htm
http://www.blush.com/product_Line-Fix+Gel+Eyeliner+-+Black_50619.htm
http://www.blush.com/product_Wild+and+Free+Mini+Nail+Lacquer+Set_48706.htm
http://www.baublebar.com/skull-bracelet.html in silver
.5 oz http://www.dermstore.com/product_BB%20Cream_47242.htm?xovrid=rddknmac8nnckp7kkab2c0ipk1
sample size http://www.dermstore.com/product_Face+Natural+Skin+Tone+SPF+40_38736.htm
sample size http://www.dermstore.com/product_Crema+Da+Corpo+Body+Lotion++-+Giulietta_38386.htm
 

I haven't done the math, but I am not unhappy!!


----------



## Soxi (May 18, 2013)

I received May's bag today. They changed the packaging and no longer ship in an enormous box. Contents under the first spoiler, pictures under the second.

Nick Chavez - Advanced Volume Conditioner, 8 oz

Cailyn - Line-Fix Gel Eyeliner in "Fall Night", 0.14 oz
Cotz -Balanced Mineral Complex, 3g (same one that Sample Society sent in April)
Skylark - Mini Nail Lacquer set, 4 polishes 0.3 oz each
B. Kamins - BB Cream, 0.5 oz
Baublebar Bracelet
 
The gift with purchase in my box was a large foil package of Vichy Cellu Destock
 
They also included a code for $15.00 off your first Baublebar order over $40.00, and 15% off CoTZ products from Dermstore (COTZ15).


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just received an email that the June mystery box is available and I decided to try it.  I don't need another subscription box, but this one looks like it has some nice products.


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 18, 2013)

You can see what the featured product for the June box is here. There should be five more products in addition to it.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email that the June mystery box is available and I decided to try it.  I don't need another subscription box, but this one looks like it has some nice products.


 This is one of my favorite subs! Even though they release their boxes later in the month, it is always worth the wait. I totally understand about not needing another subscription box (I could stand to loose a few myself), but I think you will be happy with this one. I feel like the items are products that I can and _want_ to use in my daily routines, a huge plus in keeping my sub going.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 18, 2013)

How easy is it to cancel if you sign up for the subscription option? Is there a way to cancel on the website, or do you have to call like with Beautyfix?


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How easy is it to cancel if you sign up for the subscription option? Is there a way to cancel on the website, or do you have to call like with Beautyfix?


 I have not found their website to be very user friendly. To add to that, the only way to cancel your subscription to the Mystery Beauty Box is by calling their customer service department.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite subs! Even though they release their boxes later in the month, it is always worth the wait. I totally understand about not needing another subscription box (I could stand to loose a few myself), but I think you will be happy with this one. I feel like the items are products that I can and _want_ to use in my daily routines, a huge plus in keeping my sub going.


Thanks, I am looking forward to it even more now!  I may just have to figure out some others to cancel....


----------



## Brittann (Jun 19, 2013)

I just subscribed to this box, so June will be my first month. I hope it's a good one!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not found their website to be very user friendly. To add to that, the only way to cancel your subscription to the Mystery Beauty Box is by calling their customer service department.


This. I got my June box today and immediately went to the website looking to cancel. But after looking around for 10 minutes and seeing that cancellation of the sub is mentioned NOWHERE, I assume I have to call. Crap...I hate making phonecalls.

And on a related note (since it's also Dermstore), I'm annoyed that BeautyFix also cannot be cancelled via the internet. I sent them an email asking that my account be discontinued 4 days ago, and have yet to receive a reply. So a phonecall is in order there as well. I'm really kind of getting over this whole beauty sub thing.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, and since it hasn't been posted yet for this month, I'll list what I got:

Glytone Broad Spectrum SPF 50 Spray Mist Sunscreen, 6 oz.
Hydroxatone Revitalizing Microdermabrasion, 0.5 oz.
Miracle Skin Transformer for Body, 0.5 oz.
Decleor Paris Aroma Cleanse Cleansing Milk &amp; Youth Lotion, 0.33 oz. each
DHC Clarifying Pore Cover Base, 0.42 oz.
Supergoop CC Cream, 0.1 oz.
See that? Only one out of 6 items is over half an ounce. And it's ALL skincare!!! And the one that is a good size is the thing I won't use (and even if I did - how boring for a beauty sub). This feels like a waste of $25 for me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 20, 2013)

> Oh, and since it hasn't been posted yet for this month, I'll list what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



See that? Only one out of 6 items is over half an ounce. And it's ALL skincare!!! And the one that is a good size is the thing I won't use (and even if I did - how boring for a beauty sub). This feels like a waste of $25 for me. I agree, I think that it should just be called "beautyfix sloppy seconds". They hardly send out beauty products and I don't like getting a bunch of skin care items because I stick to a very specific regiment. And I mean, how exciting is a sunscreen? Really?! So glad that I cancelled my sub.


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh no, what a bummer that there wasn't a single makeup item!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Jun 21, 2013)

I received exactly the same bag as AmyGab, but I also received

Stila lip glaze in kaleidoscope
It is the .05 oz size so it must have come from a value set.

I was really quite disappointed with this month's bag.  I'm not sure if I am going to keep this sub.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jun 21, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received exactly the same bag as AmyGab, but I also received
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. I forgot that I got that, too. I threw it in my purse after I opened the package. I have 2 of those in the same shade or something VERY close from other value sets/sub boxes I've received. So, we got one cosmetic item. Still not the least bit happy with this month...not at all.


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 21, 2013)

I received the same items plus 2 free samples from dermstore









 I actually added up the value of everything, taking into account the sample sizes and it came right in at about $100.  I am pretty happy with it, this is my first and I love skincare, so we will see how the next one goes.


----------



## LittleEmmy (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm glad you liked your box.  That is, after all, the most important thing!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and since it hasn't been posted yet for this month, I'll list what I got:
> 
> ...


 
That's is what is happening with BeautyFix too.  I had a good box because of the Zensations brand in the spring but summer had nothing but little samples. The Blush is actually a better value than BeautyFix at this point because you get 6 tinies for $25 rather than 8 for $50!


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the same box as everyone else, with a sample of Dermalogica Shine Therapy Shampoo as my extra.  It's not my favorite box, but it's not bad.  If the sunscreen is truly fragrance-free, I may end up happier, haha (I've been traumatized by the stinky sunscreens of my childhood).  The card that came with it seems to indicate that they are starting to give out the same items to everyone each month.


----------



## Robinssa (Jun 28, 2013)

I received my box minus the sunscreen. When I called customer service they said it may have been a limited time offer item. I explained it is listed on the postcard in my bag and that it says it is part of the box. She then said I should have gotten some other great products, and I explained that I did not get a substitute item. She said she would send an email to an admin who handles the mystery box subs and I should hear back Mon or Tues by email. Very strange........ When I asked who I should follow up with if I don't hear anything back, she didn't give me anyone's info but said she would personally follow up. Wonder if I will actually hear back.


----------



## Katinka31 (Jun 28, 2013)

The sunscreen was the "featured item" in the promo video -- you definitely should have received it!


----------



## Mary322 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katinka31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sunscreen was the "featured item" in the promo video -- you definitely should have received it!


Yeah, I would think so!  I would follow up if you don't hear anything, hopefully you will get someone more helpful in customer service.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my box minus the sunscreen.


 OMG - so all you got was that bag of tiny items?! As annoyed as I was for the only big thing to be a damn sunscreen, I'd have been so mad to open a $25 bag just to see all those little things. The response to you being along the lines of, "Oh, well - at least you got something!" is pretty insulting. They're not doing so great with this sub.


----------



## Robinssa (Jun 29, 2013)

I just received a shipment confirmation that I am receiving a Glytone gift with purchase sunscreen. Glad they took care of it, hope its the same size.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 8, 2013)

I have to say I am a little sad with Blush. I was super happy with their April box and then less so with May and June. I find this strange because reviews I have been reading everyone seemed to be more happy with the newer boxes but they are getting smaller and are overall a lower value. I like big samples because it gives me the chance to see if the product is actually making a difference or if it was just a one day fluke. Is this just me?

Also I was a bit sad with their customer service so I canceled. I kept reaching out to corporate to get a referral link or something for my blog and they would promise to send me something and then never responded. This was not just one person either. I really loved Blush they were my favorite box but I am not impressed with these changes. Thoughts?


----------



## amygab1126 (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say I am a little sad with Blush. I was super happy with their April box and then less so with May and June. I find this strange because reviews I have been reading everyone seemed to be more happy with the newer boxes but they are getting smaller and are overall a lower value. I like big samples because it gives me the chance to see if the product is actually making a difference or if it was just a one day fluke. Is this just me?


 I totally agree with you. I feel like the boxes have been consistently going downhill. Tha samples are just getting smaller and smaller. And you're right - how do you know if you want to purchase a full-size treatment product (ie. anti-aging or anti-acne) based on a sample that you only got a few uses out of? I thought this one was really great at first, but now I'm giving it one or two more months, max, to impress me again.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 17, 2013)

Curious to see what the July box will bring. I was just notified of shipping, but I am surprised there is no spoiler out yet....bad sign?

Edit: Just saw on another thread that starting in August, Beautyfix will now be replaced by the Blush Mystery Box...again...wondering if this is a good or bad thing...


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious to see what the July box will bring. I was just notified of shipping, but I am surprised there is no spoiler out yet....bad sign?
> 
> Edit: Just saw on another thread that starting in August, Beautyfix will now be replaced by the Blush Mystery Box...again...wondering if this is a good or bad thing...


 I heard this too and got a promo code for 5 bucks off but I am not sure if that is temping enough. I am waiting till spoilers show up and then I might order late but idk if that would work. I was just really sad because I really enjoyed my convo with the PR lady and then got no call back and they dont pick up my calls now.


----------



## IffB (Jul 18, 2013)

25% the July Box today with code LOVEBLUSHBOX - if you sign for a Monthly Subscription (that can be canceled anytime) the box is $18.71 and this box will have 6 full size items....took a chance on this one, then saw the video featuring the nude gloss that will be in the box....another nude gloss....


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 18, 2013)

The LOVEBLUSHBOX code is only good for today. You get 7 items 6 of those will be full size &amp; the gloss isn't really nude its a pinky color. Also for using the code you get a free gift &amp; free 1 to 3 day shipping plus the 25% off.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought the same thing, bought the box then saw the gloss.  The gloss is featured?  What's the other stuff?  




 For $19 though, I am sure I will be pleased with enough to make it worth it.  And, I will have extra items to giveaway.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow that coupon code finally tipped me over. Okay one more month Blush


----------



## lynfran (Jul 18, 2013)

I really like this sub - definitely a great deal with today's code!


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 18, 2013)

i just signed up for the July box also !


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 19, 2013)

I had been thinking about trying this box and the coupon won me over. I have already got a tracking notice. It says it is the July box. I hope that is the one they send.


----------



## brandarae (Jul 19, 2013)

I signed up as well! I already have a tracking number. I did have an issue right after I placed the order. I thought I checked no for the lash enhancer. I emailed them. In less than 24 hours, my box had shipped and I received a very nice email from customer service. They are removing the charge for the lash enhancer but said it was already in the box and I can keep it as a gift from them! I was able to cancel the autorefill of it myself but she had checked it before she emailed me to make sure. I can't wait to get the box!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 19, 2013)

After signing up yesterday I watched some unboxing videos from earlier this year &amp; its made me even more excited to get my box!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got mine today. Here's what I got:

Philip B. Self-Adjusting Hairspray, 5.07 oz.
Deborah Lipman Holographic Polish in "Ray of Light", 0.5 oz.
Hydroxatone AM/PM Anti-Wrinkle Complex, 0.5 oz.
Bioelements Quick Refiner, 0.25 oz.
Dr. Dennis Gross Skincare Alpha-Beta Glow Pad (self-tanner for face), 10 towelettes
Lumene Vitamin C+ Pure Radiance lotion, 1.7 oz.
Emani Organic Lip Shine in "Blush"0.1 oz.
Extra Item: Airbrush Eye Refining Treatment, 0.1 oz.
I'm waaaaaay more satisfied with what I got this month than last month. Not cancelling now!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Jul 19, 2013)

I received the same box as amygab1126, right down to the extra item.  What a fantastic month!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 20, 2013)

> I had been thinking about trying this box and the coupon won me over. I have already got a tracking notice. It says it is the July box. I hope that is the one they send.


 I was exactly the same. The idea of getting 6 full sized products for 18.71 was too good to pass up. The code must still be good, I used it today and it still worked. Can't wait to get my shipping notice!!!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 20, 2013)

> I got mine today. Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm waaaaaay more satisfied with what I got this month than last month. Not cancelling now! Can you post a pic of your box? So excited to get mine!!!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jul 20, 2013)

I LOVE this months box!!!


Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jul 20, 2013)

Not everything I received was posted in my picture. Missing from the photo was the


Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!



Bioelements Quick Refiner and Airbrush Eye Refining Treatment.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I LOVE this months box!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 20, 2013)

> I LOVE this months box!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!



Yeah! I am excited to receive this! I love the nail polish and lipgloss colors! I am really enjoying the hydroxatone scrub from last month so glad to see another product from them. I love self tanning products (but may wait for others to try this before I put it on my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my second month and I am quite pleased with what I have received so far. I also really like the dh pore reducer from last month. It has been a god send in this hot weather as it really takes away the shine on your t-zone!


----------



## Robinssa (Jul 20, 2013)

I love the Dr Dennis Gross face wipes - they are just the right amount of color for me and I am fair complexion. Glad I ordered a box this month.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...I also really like the dh pore reducer from last month. It has been a god send in this hot weather as it really takes away the shine on your t-zone!


 Me, too! As much as I complained about that box, I love that little green tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably be repurchasing` that again and again.


----------



## lynfran (Jul 20, 2013)

I also received the same as Amygab1126 - very happy!


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 20, 2013)

> I love the Dr Dennis Gross face wipes - they are just the right amount of color for me and I am fair complexion. Glad I ordered a box this month.


 Thanks for letting me know and I am pretty fair as well!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jul 20, 2013)

So ...just an idea for those of you who keep your blush bags. I use mine as shoe bags. They are the perfect size for sandals.


----------



## akelley0819 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered last Thursday with 1-3 day shipping and the shipping just updated, it won't be here til Friday. I'm so impatient!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 23, 2013)

JenJen!!!! That's genius! I'm in the process of getting my closet redone &amp; organized. You just solved my where do I put my shoes without boxes in dilemma! Thanks!!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 23, 2013)

AKelly.....same here. I was so excited about the 3 day shipping. Now I'm left with a pretty bad first impression of this sub. My checkout &amp; invoice e-mail both clearly were marked free 1 to 3 day free shipping. The thing is, if they hadn't offered it I'd never have thought twice about waiting.


----------



## Javaprincess (Jul 23, 2013)

I received mine today and I am VERY happy!!!  Even though I had known what was included, I felt like I was pulling all these treats out of a Christmas stocking!!  I am most happy about the nailpolish and the lipgloss, followed by the daycream and the face tanner towelettes.  The only thing I probably won't use is the hairspray, but I will still try it.  What an awesome value!!  A+ Blush!!! 

I am hoping for some Perricone MD next month....in case anyone is listening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Jul 23, 2013)

.
 



> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious to see what the July box will bring. I was just notified of shipping, but I am surprised there is no spoiler out yet....bad sign?
> 
> Edit: Just saw on another thread that starting in August, Beautyfix will now be replaced by the Blush Mystery Box...again...wondering if this is a good or bad thing...


 For me it is a bad thing.
I used to pay $150 for the year and used the 4x $25 off coupons- so that was an amazing deal for me.

I will still shop at Dermstore, but am going to see what other places sell the items I was buying for less.

Supersmile I can now find cheaper at QVC or shopping channel.
For allergy cream CVS is cheaper with their sales sometimes.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jul 23, 2013)

> I received mine today and I am VERY happy!!!Â  Even though I had known what was included, I felt like I was pulling all these treats out of a Christmas stocking!!Â  I am most happy about the nailpolish and the lipgloss, followed by the daycream and the face tanner towelettes.Â  The only thing I probably won't use is the hairspray, but I will still try it.Â  What an awesome value!!Â  A+ Blush!!!Â  I am hoping for some Perricone MD next month....in case anyone is listening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I felt the same way! I kept pulling out one great item after another. I LOVE every item. I, too, am not a user of hair spray...but I gave it a try &amp; liked it. It is user friendly - has hold without making hair crispy looking. It really was a awesome box! I sort of like not having a sneak peek. It made it more fun.


----------



## mckondik (Jul 24, 2013)

I was also very pleased with my box!  It is my 2nd overall but first as a subscription. I LOVE the nail polish and I'm very happy to try everything else. I got a concealer brush as my extra for signing up.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 24, 2013)

Im actually not a fan of this box, expecially the nail polish (I've been LOVING sally hansen gel nails at home kit!). If anyone if interested in buying or swapping I'd be interested.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im actually not a fan of this box, expecially the nail polish (I've been LOVING sally hansen gel nails at home kit!). If anyone if interested in buying or swapping I'd be interested.


 I really want to try the Dennis Gross.  Let me know if you want to trade or sell it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to try the Dennis Gross.  Let me know if you want to trade or sell it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure! I'll send you a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 25, 2013)

I got my box today!! I was giddy pulling all my bounty out! My mystery gift was also a concealer brush, which was perfect because I read the best way to put on eye cream was using one. I hated the thought of putting cream on the brush I use to cover the occasional blemish. Now I have this one to use just for eye treatments. I can use everything but the vitamin C cream (my skin is dry) but my bff snagged that &amp; the Dennis Gross facial tanning pads. If anybody wants them I'm happy to trade!


----------



## angienharry (Jul 26, 2013)

> I got my box today!! I was giddy pulling all my bounty out! My mystery gift was also a concealer brush, which was perfect because I read the best way to put on eye cream was using one. I hated the thought of putting cream on the brush I use to cover the occasional blemish. Now I have this one to use just for eye treatments. I can use everything but the vitamin C cream (my skin is dry) but my bff snagged that &amp; the Dennis Gross facial tanning pads. If anybody wants them I'm happy to trade!


 I would have loved a brush as my extra! I got a tiny amount of eye cream (but you never know it might end up being amazing) and a 3.4 oz lotion with a nice clean smell. I am very happy with this month. I will use everything except the tanning wipes. Not bad!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 26, 2013)

> I would have loved a brush as my extra! I got a tiny amount of eye cream (but you never know it might end up being amazing) and a 3.4 oz lotion with a nice clean smell. I am very happy with this month. I will use everything except the tanning wipes. Not bad!


 I got the tiny airbrush eye cream sample too. That must have been the free bonus sample. I noticed on the card it was featured on something Oprah is doing. Of course the running joke in our house yesterday was "well if its good enough for Oprah..." Hehe we are easily amused! I didn't think I'd like the Phillip B hair spray because it has so much alcohol in it but I tried it anyway intending to trade after a 1 time test. It was so awesome for root lifting &amp; held my style without the crunchy Brillo hair other hair sprays cause I decided to keep it. I think. I'm super interested in learning to trade ( newbie here ) but all I have so far are the facial tanning pads &amp; a new never opened Nyx roll on shimmer in Res 10 Blue. Has anyone who joined with the promo code like I did decided to keep the sub or cancel?


----------



## angienharry (Jul 26, 2013)

I joined with the promo code and I'm going to keep it another month and see what I think.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

I joined with the promo code too. I have been debating keeping it since I'm so new to subs, theres so many to try &amp; my budget for this kinda fun is limited. BUT GOSH ANGIE!! Since you just twisted my arm I'm gonna keep it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehehe We can be Blush box sisters!! I was happy to know you can put your account on hold if you need to, I ordered mine late in the month like you with the code. CS is kinda putting a sorta hold on my account because its better for me to pay earlier in the month. All by big bills come later. I'm going to call on the 6th &amp; unhold ( I don't think that's a words lol Im super tired ) since you know you practically FORCED me to keep it!  sorry I get silly when I'm this tired.


----------



## angienharry (Jul 27, 2013)

> I joined with the promo code too. I have been debating keeping it since I'm so new to subs, theres so many to try &amp; my budget for this kinda fun is limited. BUT GOSH ANGIE!! Since you just twisted my arm I'm gonna keep it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehehe We can be Blush box sisters!! I was happy to know you can put your account on hold if you need to, I ordered mine late in the month like you with the code. CS is kinda putting a sorta hold on my account because its better for me to pay earlier in the month. All by big bills come later. I'm going to call on the 6th &amp; unhold ( I don't think that's a words lol Im super tired ) since you know you practically FORCED me to keep it!  sorry I get silly when I'm this tired.


 Well since I am such an enabler...hehehe....do u have other subs? I seriously love ipsy and I have a love hate relationship with birchbox. They are both only $10 a month so much better price point than this one. I also bought my husband a one time box of the runners box. He loved it by the way! And this month he's going to get a Stridebox to try. I figure he can see which he likes better and then pay for it himself. I have found a lot of good subscription information at "my subscription addiction .com" she reviews like every box in the world!! That's where I stalked this sub for a few months and then the promo code came and they had me! Plus this months blush mystery box was awesome!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 27, 2013)

I had to give this one a try after seeing the nail polish, and the promo code still works. 

I hope I get a concealer brush too, as I'm swimming in eye cream at the moment.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 27, 2013)

Is anyone else irritated with the "1 to 3 day" shipping? I ordered mine last Saturday and it is out for delivery today, a full week later. I'm annoyed, but still going to keep it a couple months to see how I like it since I cancelled all my subs


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 27, 2013)

I got the 1 to 3 day shipping too, but there was a note on the checkout page that it required ground shipping due to one of the items in the box, probably the hairspray.


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 27, 2013)

Somehow I missed that! Thanks for pointing that out. I ordered using my phone so maybe that's why I didn't see it


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

> Well since I am such an enabler...hehehe....do u have other subs? I seriously love ipsy and I have a love hate relationship with birchbox. They are both only $10 a month so much better price point than this one. I also bought my husband a one time box of the runners box. He loved it by the way! And this month he's going to get a Stridebox to try. I figure he can see which he likes better and then pay for it himself. I have found a lot of good subscription information at "my subscription addiction .com" she reviews like every box in the world!! That's where I stalked this sub for a few months and then the promo code came and they had me! Plus this months blush mystery box was awesome!!


 I'm new to subs but it sure hasn't taken me long to fall in love!! I am wait listed STILL on Ipsy, I'm super excited for that one. I should be getting my first Birchbox any day now. The tracking says I should have gotten it yesterday but nope still no box. I tried Beauty Army first because I was wait listed on bb &amp; ipsy and I NEEDED a box to try lol They will need to do way better next month for me not to skip. I bought a box from Total Beauty Collection and it had some good stuff. Then the Hautelook box I ordered just got here today. I can't wait to get home &amp; open it! I got all that in my excitement over discovering the subs. I have been stalking YouTube trying to figure out which other sub thats not a one shot thing to try. BB5 &amp; Sample Society just don't seem worth the $ to me at least from what I've seen on YouTube. I got my Blush code from " my subscription addiction" too! HA! We really are Blush box sisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I found that blog while I was killing time on StumbleUpon &amp; thus my introduction/obsession with subs was born hehe The blush price point is for sure higher than I planned on but the box was so great &amp; you did FORCE me so I'm biting the bullet and keeping it for now. OH! The nail polish! I am so in love with it too!! I've gotten so many compliments on my nails. It hasn't chipped or anything yet either. Did you like the lip gloss? I'm wearing it today! Wow.... Sorry I wrote a book lol chat chat chat.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

> I had to give this one a try after seeing the nail polish, and the promo code still works.Â  I hope I get a concealer brush too, as I'm swimming in eye cream at the moment.Â


 The nail polish is even prettier in person!! I think you will be really happy you ordered. I loved everything but the facial tanning pads. They might be awesome but I've never used self tanning products &amp; don't plan to start. Especially on my face lol


----------



## ricarlav (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in love with this sub!! My free sample was a $40 moisturizer I desperately needed!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 28, 2013)

does anyone know how to cancel


----------



## angienharry (Jul 28, 2013)

> does anyone know how to cancel


 Call 1-855-62BLUSH


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 28, 2013)

Weird. I called to cancel my monthly subscription and was told that it was already canceled. Why do I have a feeling I am going to be charged again next month?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call 1-855-62BLUSH


 is it easy to cancel or do they haggle


----------



## angienharry (Jul 28, 2013)

> is it easy to cancel or do they haggle


 I'm not sure. I just heard people say you had to call to cancel, and you can't do it online. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it easy to cancel or do they haggle


When I cancelled BeautyFix, there was no haggling whatsoever. It was really easy. And since that's the same company, I'd expect that it's easy to cancel Blush, too. It is still annoying that you can't just do it through the website, though.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 28, 2013)

I canceled last month before they sucked me in again with the promo code and it was easy. I just called and they said okay and did not even ask me why. -Which I liked. 

I do find it annoying that you can't do it online though. I almost did not subscribe in the beginning because of this and I am sure they have lost many prospective customers over it. I mean I know several people who hate dealing with customer service and will avoid it all together.


----------



## IffB (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it easy to cancel or do they haggle


 I canceled after this first month of a recurring subscription - the items were nice enough, I just expected more makeup, less skincare items - I have plenty.  Even though you must call, the CSR was very pleasant - sorry to see me go, but no questions asked, no pressure to stay.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 29, 2013)

I emailed [email protected] and it was no problem cancellng at all. I like having it in writing that it's canceled


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The nail polish is even prettier in person!! I think you will be really happy you ordered. I loved everything but the facial tanning pads. They might be awesome but I've never used self tanning products &amp; don't plan to start. Especially on my face lol
> You're quite right, my box arrived today and the polish is beautiful. I gave the tanning pads and some other things to my mother, but overall I thought it was a great value, especially with the coupon. I'm on the fence about staying subscribed. It's nice but I'm just not sure I need that many skincare items in a month.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 1, 2013)

Since it looks like the Beautyfix thread is pretty much dead, I am asking here. Has anyone ever had a problem using their discount code?I can't seem to use my $25 discount on anything. I have tried multiple products and get the same message no matter what brands I put in my cart. Anyone have an idea what the excluded brands might be?


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Miss Trix I can't answer your question but I did need to call CS at Blush &amp; they were uber helpful! I wanted my Blush sub billed earlier in the month (I know you are asking about Beauty fix but don't they have the same CS?) apparently they can't technically change your billing date but she put my account "on hold" until I call and they will bill then. So many people seem to be canceling after the promo but I was super impressed.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 2, 2013)

> You're quite right, my box arrived today and the polish is beautiful. I gave the tanning pads and some other things to my mother, but overall I thought it was a great value, especially with the coupon. I'm on the fence about staying subscribed. It's nice but I'm just not sure I need that many skincare items in a month.Â


 I was on the fence too for that reason but I think I'm going to stay with them another month or two so I have a good comparison to work with. I decided that because I watched a lot of Blush unboxing videos on YouTube &amp; while they always have skin care its usually a much more well rounded box. Plus I read a few blogs that said Blush is really working on changing their game and offering a much better box. I think it will be pretty evenly split between skin care, makeup &amp; hair products. Have you decided to keep it another month at least or to cancel?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're quite right, my box arrived today and the polish is beautiful. I gave the tanning pads and some other things to my mother, but overall I thought it was a great value, especially with the coupon. I'm on the fence about staying subscribed. It's nice but I'm just not sure I need that many skincare items in a month.
> ...


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 2, 2013)

I know right?!?! That website is a mess! It's so chaotic! I don't think I would ever shop the site without one heck of a great promo code! I read that Beauty Fix was stopping their box but the site is still up. Does anyone have the free box or discount box code?


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 2, 2013)

Nevermind ....they did close out the site. It won't come up anymore. Glad I didn't sign up a couple days ago when it was still active! Bye Bye Beauty Fix. I'm sorry we never met!


----------



## Katinka31 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was just going through by samples drawer and I realized I probably should cancel Blush, since there's no way I can use up the full-sized products as fast as they send them! But then I worry about missing out on something really good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since it looks like the Beautyfix thread is pretty much dead, I am asking here. Has anyone ever had a problem using their discount code?I can't seem to use my $25 discount on anything. I have tried multiple products and get the same message no matter what brands I put in my cart. Anyone have an idea what the excluded brands might be?


 ugghh, I am so frustrated with their customer service (or lack thereof)! I had emailed a few times because I completed surveys on 2 products from my beautyfix sub (before it discontinued) and never received the email with the $25 gift card for their site. I spoke to two different people and they basically said "oh well, too bad for you"....I am staying far, far away from the new monthly sub. 

I wonder if you are having a problem because of the discontinuation of the program.  The two people I talked to were clueless and acted as though they knew nothing about these gift cards.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I am wondering myself. Did my card suddenly become invalid when I skipped the last box or when they decided to discontinue Beautyfix? It was issued in late June, so it is not expired.
> ...


 I was super upset with Beauty Fix because my referral links to send referral codes randomly stopped working. The text with the referral link was still there just no link. Then I called customer service and they had no idea what was going on. I finally learned that the referral program was over but there was still ads for it all over their site. I would not normally care but I had several readers wanting the discount code and had to tell them sorry. I want to love blush I really do but their corporate needs to get its act together with a few things.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Aug 7, 2013)

I liked my blush beauty box, but due to trying to keep my costs down I couldn't keep it after the special last month.  I did have to call to cancel, but it was very easy.  They asked why, and I just said because it didn't have enough makeup-which is partly true. I didn't think the last box was curated very well at all.  But I could NEVER complain about the value.  I would try a box another time when I wanted the special featured product.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 8, 2013)

I called and asked if I could skip August, and they said that I could, and that my subscription would resume in September. I wasn't sure if skipping were possible, but it is. Now to see if they actually process it correctly!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 14, 2013)

hello, so i just received the july box...i really cant find any info about how the boxes ship...shipping for the july box seems to be all over the place. since it is almost mid august i was just wondering when the august box would actually come out?do any of you ladies know how their shipping goes?


----------



## brandyk (Aug 14, 2013)

I called to cancel mine, and FYI for everyone that had the issue where Blush accidentally signed you up for the eyelash stuff... even though they had canceled it, it was still on my account. It's worth a call to check!


----------



## Katinka31 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think they've just been trying to clear out their remaining stock of July boxes (which was an awesome one!).  If you signed up for a monthly membership, I would think that you'd receive the

August box around the same time as everyone else.  I've found that I usually get billed in the 3rd week of the month and then receive the box around the 4th week.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hello,
> 
> so i just received the july box...i really cant find any info about how the boxes ship...shipping for the july box seems to be all over the place. since it is almost mid august i was just wondering when the august box would actually come out?do any of you ladies know how their shipping goes?


 I have had this subscription for several months--it seems like I always get my shipping e-mail between the 16th and the 19th of the month.  Hopefully this means we will be getting new boxes pretty soon!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Aug 14, 2013)

My August box shipped today; a couple days earlier then normal. Still no sneak peek of the month on the Website so the box will be officially out in a few I guess.


----------



## IffB (Aug 14, 2013)

> I canceled after this first month of a recurring subscription - the items were nice enough, I just expected more makeup, less skincare items - I have plenty. Â Even though you must call, the CSR was very pleasant - sorry to see me go, but no questions asked, no pressure to stay.Â


 Unfortunately, they ignored my cancellation request - just received notice that my mystery box has shipped. I emailed Customer Service and this is the response I received: _We can not stop this order as it has already shipped however I have cancelled your auto refills as of 8/14/2013. If you have any additional questions or concerns please feel free to contact me any time, I am happy to assist you. Thank you for your email, it is because of customers like you that we are able to move one step closer to 100% customer satisfaction. Sincerely, Ke'Shaun Beauty Expert Blush Customer Service_ So, I am being charged for something I do not want and they feel that they are closer to 100% satisfaction? Now I remember having the same problem with Beautyfix. It does not seem this was shipped by accident - they tell you to cancel by phone so rhere are no records, then keep charging your account. SHADY!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, just received notice that my mystery box , the subscription i canceled, has shipped.....
> And I got a shipping notice for the box I was supposed to have skipped for this month, which I was told would be no problem.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 14, 2013)

> And I got a shipping notice for the box I was supposed to have skipped for this month, which I was told would be no problem.Â


 And I didn't skip this month and no shipping notice for me... Crazy!


----------



## Robinssa (Aug 15, 2013)

The video us up on their website for August's box. They say there is $130 worth of product. I think I will wait and see what everyone else gets before I order.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 15, 2013)

I had put my subscription on hold this month. They actually called and left a message saying that they are not able to put the subscriptions on hold and asked me to call back and confirm if I want to continue or cancel. I am sad to hear they did not do that with everyone, and seeing how they are treating their customers makes it easier for me to decide to cancel.


----------



## Brittann (Aug 15, 2013)

My August bag is supposed to be delivered tomorrow...I'm interested to see what is in it!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 15, 2013)

> My August bag is supposed to be delivered tomorrow...I'm interested to see what is in it!


 I'm excited for mine too but it hasn't shipped yet. So be sure to post pics tomorrow!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 16, 2013)

> I'm excited for mine too but it hasn't shipped yet. So be sure to post pics tomorrow!


pics please!


----------



## mish65 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, the Beach Hair Spray itself makes it worth it for me.... the one that's revealed in the preview. LOVE that sort of stuff!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone! I wasn't planning on posting because I'm still grieving the loss of my loved with every fiber of my being 19 yo kitty. My baby. But I did have to check a couple emails &amp; saw some comments I can help with. Well not help but explain. First off, I got a call from Blush yesterday too. I had my account on hold just to change my payment date &amp; I was lucky enough to get an AWESOME CS rep who explained almost all the stuff you guys are going through. 1. Monthly sub boxes will be billed on the 15th of every month. It should post to your bank between the 15th to the 17th. The box for that month will then ship. 2. Holds- I had a hold on my account because I wanted to change my payment date. Blush CS called me yesterday &amp; explained holds are no longer allowed and did I want to continue or cancel. Not surprising really since most subs don't allow holds. I thought a call from CS rather than a blanket email you might not read was a great CS move. It also allows you the chance to ask questions. 3. Re: the Box ordered in Aug, July bag sent then Aug charge- I can actually explain that too. The July (or any month) box stays on sale until it is sold out or the new bag is released. I noticed just last week where you place the order it said July bag. That stuck in my head because I was so surprised it hadn't sold out, it being such a great box. But it does explain why you got the July bag, and when the 15th rolled around &amp; the Aug box shipped you were billed again because it was a "new" month. Hopefully the new changes will stop that sort of thing. The new policy's on holds, set payment dates &amp; set mailing dates are in my opinion HUGE customer service leaps forward. I think a lot of the sloppy service thats been mentioned will be corrected with some freakin organization! So happy that with the closing of Beautyfix they are really focusing on making Blush a great sub rather than a great bag of random stuff with chaotic shipping &amp; billing. The fact that I had to pull my brain together while my heart is shredded and broken in a million pieces to share what I found out yesterday instead of you hearing all this from BLUSH (!) shows they still need work. I do think that for the price you get a phenomenal bang for your buck at Blush. I REALLY hope all these changes to make an organized well run service and thoughtfully curated bag will keep them in business for a long long time &amp; make happier subscribers. On a side note if anyone who has sent me condolences or said such comforting and sweet things to me happens to wander this way please know I will acknowledge your kindness as soon as I can pull myself together. You, my new friends on MUT have given me more comfort, understanding &amp; support than I could have ever imagined. I'll never be able to express how much you have helped me. And not one of you has said that I need to let it go now or that she was "only" a cat I need to chill out. Almost 19 years can't be erased in 4 days! Ugh! Hear come the tears again. I wish everybody wonderful boxes/bags! I hope some of what I found out helps! I'm checking back out now, but until I'm ready to jump back in again I can't thank you enough ....there just aren't words .... For the compassion, kindness &amp; support you WONDERFUL MUT friends have given me.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 16, 2013)

Spoiler: warning:Spoiler!


----------



## Soxi (Aug 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! ((hugs))

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everyone! I wasn't planning on posting because I'm still grieving the loss of my loved with every fiber of my being 19 yo kitty. My baby. But I did have to check a couple emails &amp; saw some comments I can help with. Well not help but explain.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!


----------



## Soxi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 16, 2013)

You are welcome.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 16, 2013)

BonnieBBon- I am so sorry for the loss of your cherished friend, your kitty. I understand your pain. I don't know if you are a hugger ...but {{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}. I hope you feel better soon. -Jen


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!



List of products: (I am doing this from my phone ...so it might look funny) 1. Philip B. Maui Wowie Beach Mist - full size 2. Mor Emporium Hand Cream - Snow Gardenia - 3.3 oz (full size - I think) 3. Anastasia Beverly Hills Lash Genius Waterproof topcoat - .11 oz 4. Vapour organic beauty elixir lip gloss - hush - .36 oz 5. Eminence strawberry rhubarb dermafoliant - travel size 6. Coola SPF 30 face classic sunscreen - cucumber - .23 oz (deluxe sample size) 7. Pixi beauty endless silky eye pen - no. 2 black/blue ( full size) 8. Carita Paris masque biologique - biological face mask - .5 oz (deluxe sample size) ** two bonus items - Alchimie forever brightening moisture mask - .068 oz foil pack &amp; airbrush eye refining treatment - .10 oz


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh.... I hope that they stay good....... It's only my 2nd month but I love, love, love these products SO much and can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Javaprincess (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like all these except the eye pen but that is just because I don't line my eyes. Most excited for the hair spray, the MOR hand cream and the Eminence product ( I have a coconut cream from this company via Beautyfix and I love it!)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 17, 2013)

I called Blush to ask them why my box didn't skip this month as we'd arranged, and the person I spoke with (Kim?) said she had on file that it was indeed supposed to have skipped. She sent a refund and said I could keep the box! I feel a little guilty, but am happy with their customer service.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 17, 2013)

> Hi everyone! I wasn't planning on posting because I'm still grieving the loss of my loved with every fiber of my being 19 yo kitty. My baby.


 I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. My cat turned 14 this year and I couldn't imagine life without her. Hugs to you, may you find some comfort &amp; peace during this time.


----------



## Brittann (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm definitely liking how the boxes are much more consistent than they were previously. I'm excited to try the Pixi liner, I got a purple shade. I like the MOR packaging. I'm hoping the scent will grow on me!


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 19, 2013)

I am uber in love with the Anastasia Beverly Hills Lash Genius.  I get raccoon eyes easily... and this stuff not only prevents that ... it makes my lashes look crazy long!  I used it on top of Benefits Bad Gal Lash... with awesome results.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2013)

I cancelled all of my subs but Ipsy, and I am thinking of trying this one. It seems like a good mix of things and a good value...hmmm...I should save my money...but how would I live having only one sub?!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled all of my subs but Ipsy, and I am thinking of trying this one. It seems like a good mix of things and a good value...hmmm...I should save my money...but how would I live having only one sub?!


 your telling me I have 7 subs right now, I have to really cut back. Everytime I start to hit cancel I stop myself lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> your telling me I have 7 subs right now, I have to really cut back. Everytime I start to hit cancel I stop myself lol


 LOL, I was so proud of myself for cancelling the rest of them! I did it mostly out of necessity, as I broke my ankle and was off work for 3 weeks so I'm POOR right now...but that's beside the point...

But still...2 is totally a reasonable number of subs, considering I had 11 at one point...


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, I was so proud of myself for cancelling the rest of them! I did it mostly out of necessity, as I broke my ankle and was off work for 3 weeks so I'm POOR right now...but that's beside the point...
> 
> But still...2 is totally a reasonable number of subs, considering I had 11 at one point...


 I so should cancel some of mine. I have 19. Though, I did cancel Graze or I'd have 20.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I so should cancel some of mine. I have 19. Though, I did cancel Graze or I'd have 20.


 19? what subs do you have?


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 19? what subs do you have?


 I just answered in the what companies do you subscribe to thread but I'll post it here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have:

From The Lab

Treatsie

Naturebox

Skoshbox

Orange Glad

Tatse Trunk

Goodies Kids

Goodies

Volupties

Glossybox 

and 2 of each of:

Blush Beauty

Sample Society

Wantable (makeup)

Ipsy

Birchbox

I have a definite problem LOL. I also tried Love With Food now that I'm thinking about it and cancelled that. And I'm still technically subscribed to Honest but I'm cancelling that in the morning.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just answered in the what companies do you subscribe to thread but I'll post it here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 are the ones in the top of your list all food ones? I dont know a lot of the names


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

I just looked at skoshbox but I live in Japan and can get all those very easily lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2013)

From the Lab, Volupties, and Glossybox are the only ones in the top list that aren't food ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've tried most of those, but not Orange Glad, Taste Trunk, or skoshbox yet!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> I cancelled all of my subs but Ipsy, and I am thinking of trying this one. It seems like a good mix of things and a good value...hmmm...I should save my money...but how would I live having only one sub?!


 This is only my second month with blush and I think it's a really good sub. With the monthly rate it's $25, heavy on skin care, and mostly full size items. The only problem I can see is getting such a surplus pretty quickly. I almost feel it should be every other month. I do like that it ships later in the month so it gives me something to look forward to while I'm waiting for ipsy/BB spoilers etc. I have 2 BB's, ipsy, blush, and a Stridebox (I subbed for my hubby-which he loves!). I'm going to cancel the Stridebox after this month. I'm like a crack dealer, 3 months was enough to get him addicted, now I'm gonna cancel and he can resub using his money now...lol. I found a coupon code and that made me cave last month. Enabler alert---BFBL5 $5 off coupon code for your first month. That's not mine personally so I don't benefit at all from you using it. But if your gonna try it you may as well save a little money ðŸ˜Š


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm going to cancel the Stridebox after this month. I'm like a crack dealer, 3 months was enough to get him addicted, now I'm gonna cancel and he can resub using his money now...lol.
ðŸ˜Š


ROFL!!! That's SO funny but I can see how it's true. I got my son all interested in these sub boxes. He calls me from college the other day, all thrilled that he'd come across a monthly sub of a box that he thought was just an absolute "must have"........ I, on the other hand, wasn't very interested because (a) it didn't have makeup; ( B) it wasn't for me, © oh heck no, I'm having a hard enough time supporting my own monthly habit here!!! So what did I do, I acted like I was really listening with a perfectly placed statements of, "that's nice dear" and "now just isn't a good time for that dear" here &amp; there.......


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ROFL!!! That's SO funny but I can see how it's true. I got my son all interested in these sub boxes. He calls me from college the other day, all thrilled that he'd come across a monthly sub of a box that he thought was just an absolute "must have"........ I, on the other hand, wasn't very interested because (a) it didn't have makeup; ( B) it wasn't for me, © oh heck no, I'm having a hard enough time supporting my own monthly habit here!!! So what did I do, I acted like I was really listening with a perfectly placed statements of, "that's nice dear" and "now just isn't a good time for that dear" here &amp; there.......


 What box was he wanting? Looking for somthing for my hubby


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got my box today.They substituted colorscience face primer and skylark set of 3 perfumes for Carita mask and Vapour lip gloss. My free samples were Dremu oil and Alchime mask. Pixi is deep plum very pretty. I am a little upset because I don't use perfume it gives me migraines.

















This is my second month and I was really liking this sub until this. Not sure if this is the normal for them to randomly change items from what is on the card.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Aug 20, 2013)

@Linda37027

It is unfortunate ... ugh ... but I have seen them do this before.  However, as far as I know, this is the first perfume they have sent out.  Ugh.  What a bummer.    

If it were me I would probably call and explain my situation and see if they were willing to send me something closer to the original item on the card.  Maybe a different brand lipgloss ... or another lip item.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 20, 2013)

oh no.....mine is due to arrive tomorrow! Now I'm nervous as to what I should expect...... Actually thought it would be delivered today because it was checked into the UPS in town yesterday but then with checking today, it was delivered to the Post Office for them to deliver it tomorrow...... My burning question is why??? Positively makes no sense at all!


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What box was he wanting? Looking for somthing for my hubby


 He wants "Loot Crate" and I'm not very impressed with this box from the videos I've seen. There's actually a new hardcase a month for Iphone sub that's just $10 a month. I'm trying to persuade him that would be the answer to him actually getting mail at college need......... I'm a bad mommy, I didn't send anything as far as packages or cards all of last year, I'm really bad at stuff like that. I did see the Japanese candy box and he'd get a kick out of that one but I missed the sign up for the September box.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He wants "Loot Crate" and I'm not very impressed with this box from the videos I've seen. There's actually a new hardcase a month for Iphone sub that's just $10 a month. I'm trying to persuade him that would be the answer to him actually getting mail at college need......... I'm a bad mommy, I didn't send anything as far as packages or cards all of last year, I'm really bad at stuff like that. I did see the Japanese candy box and he'd get a kick out of that one but I missed the sign up for the September box.


 Have you thought about trying Co-Ed supply? It's specially for college students and contains snacks, personal care items and entertainment and runs 20-35 a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sadly I'm not even in college and thought about signing up for this one)


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh no.....mine is due to arrive tomorrow! Now I'm nervous as to what I should expect...... Actually thought it would be delivered today because it was checked into the UPS in town yesterday but then with checking today, it was delivered to the Post Office for them to deliver it tomorrow...... My burning question is why??? Positively makes no sense at all!


 I thought the same, mine has been in Vegas since late yesterday and has just been going from one Vegas location to another since???


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> I thought the same, mine has been in Vegas since late yesterday and has just been going from one Vegas location to another since???


 My box came today. No shipping delays yeah! My contents matched the card but I got the perfume and primer instead of the anti aging cream and the lip gloss. Which would have been better in my opinion. I also don't care for the hand cream scent. I am excited about my extra- the dremu oil. It says better than Botox. We'll see about that...lol. Also excited for the Anastasia, beach spray, and eyeliner. All in all a good month, just not as great as last month. I'm gonna keep it at least one more month as a tie breaker!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got my box/bag in, no delays aside from the usual post office hoops I had to jump thru...

I'm pretty pleased. This was my first box and I think I may continue. For those that have gotten previous months' boxes, was this one better or worse?

1. Philip B Beach Mist FS

2. MOR Hand Cream - Snow Gardenia (strong smell, yet pleasant) FS?
3. Anastasia Beverly Hills Topcoat .11 oz
4. Skylark Memoir Fragrance Collection (very excited about this one, I think I may be one of the few sub box addicts that enjoy fragrance samples)
5. Eminence Strawberry Rhubarb Dermafoliant .5 oz
6. Coola Sunscreen .23 oz Meh.
7. Pixi Eye Liner in Deep Plum FS
8. Colorescience Sunforgettable Face Primer .33 oz
 
Freebies/Extras
9. Dremu Oil Serum 3 ml 
10. Episciences Renewal Face Cream .2 oz
11. Intelligent Beauty Labs Rescue Restorative Shampoo 1 oz


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 21, 2013)

Got my box today and I got everything on the card but the liner was black blue instead of deep plum. Overall I am happy with this months selections but I liked last months (which was my first) better.


----------



## Javaprincess (Aug 21, 2013)

> Got my box today and I got everything on the card but the liner was black blue instead of deep plum. Overall I am happy with this months selections but I liked last months (which was my first) better.


 Same here! I like this box but really loved last months so much that this wasn't as exciting. I am excited to try the hair product and see what I does! I like the smell of the lotion but it is so summery, I'll want to use it all up ASAP. I think since it is late August I am already looking forward to products to use in the colder weather months. Hoping for a great hair conditioner, fall colored polish or lipstick and maybe a lush mascara next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I do think these last three boxes were well curated for the summer months. PS. If anyone wants to trade, I would love the perfumes! I have the lipgloss unopened or would also give up the eye pen (also unopened)


----------



## Soxi (Aug 22, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning:Spoiler!



I am absolutely loving the Maui Wowie. I have vary fine, stick straight hair that doesn't hold a curl at all. When I opened my box yesterday I sprayed it in my dry hair and threw it up in a messy bun, when I took my hair out an hour later it had beautiful waves! I've tried other beach and texturizing sprays and they've all just made my hair feel super dry and didn't add any wave or body. Everything else in the box was kind of meh for me (I got the perfume and primer variation) but the spray alone made it worth it. I was kind of surprised at the smaller sizes this month though. ETA: I used on wet hair today, and didn't like it nearly as much. I guess I'll just use it on dry hair from now on.

ETA: Spoiler


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 22, 2013)

I have what's probably a stupid question but how do you use the exfoliant (I don't have it in front of me and can't remember the name of it right now) it has no instructions on it and I've never used a powdered exfoliant before.


----------



## Soxi (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have what's probably a stupid question but how do you use the exfoliant (I don't have it in front of me and can't remember the name of it right now) it has no instructions on it and I've never used a powdered exfoliant before.


 I copied the directions from dermstore.

"After cleansing skin with Eminence facial cleanser, dispense a dime sized amount of Dermafoliant to palm of hand and add a few drop of water. Rub hands together to create a creamy paste and apply to face in circular motions, careful to avoid the delicate areas around the eye. Massage into skin before rinsing thoroughly with water and patting skin dry."


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 22, 2013)

Got an email with 20% off at blush.com and hair envy. Hope someone can use them! Shop blush.com and enter code BLUSHEML3 at checkout. Shop HairEnvy.com and enter code ENVYEML3 at checkout.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 23, 2013)

I loved the perfumes in this sub. They smell amazing! I wonder if we can participate in the vote for the new fragrance? The pixi gel liner pencil is such a pretty purple color and it doesn't budge! It's my new favorite liner.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the perfumes in this sub. They smell amazing! I wonder if we can participate in the vote for the new fragrance? The pixi gel liner pencil is such a pretty purple color and it doesn't budge! It's my new favorite liner.


 What's your favorite? Mine is the second one.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's your favorite? Mine is the second one.


 I like the second the most one too. Then the third and the first is my least favorite but I would buy all three. I really love the second one though!


----------



## elainecad (Aug 23, 2013)

I am not sure if this was addressed and if it was, I apologize. I received a call a few minutes ago. I did not catch the lady's name but she called to tell me that Beautyfix was no more. And she wanted to sign me up for Blush. She told me about the price and said she could set if up for me and also get me a special deal added on. I was very skeptical  and asked if I could go online to check. She said she  would  call me  back and was pushing for the weekend , which I thought was very strange.  I do not want to give any info to someone over the phone. I checked caller ID and the number is not showing. My 8 year old answered the call. Has anyone else has this happen to them ?


----------



## angienharry (Aug 23, 2013)

N



> I am not sure if this was addressed and if it was, I apologize. I received a call a few minutes ago. I did not catch the lady's name but she called to tell me that Beautyfix was no more. And she wanted to sign me up for Blush. She told me about the price and said she could set if up for me and also get me a special deal added on. I was very skepticalÂ  and asked if I could go online to check. She said sheÂ  wouldÂ  call meÂ  back and was pushing for the weekend , which I thought was very strange.Â  I do not want to give any info to someone over the phone. I checked caller ID and the number is not showing. My 8 year old answered the call. Has anyone else has this happen to them ?


 No I haven't had this happen, but there's no way I would do it. Go to their website if u want to sign up. This sounds shady!


----------



## elainecad (Aug 23, 2013)

I know, it really scared me. The  lady was really pushy trying to get me to sign up. I have never heard of this. Reminded me of na Avon Lady or Mary Kay. Or the people from the department stores that call you when the prestige brands have a free offer. Sometimes number do not show up  on caller id and then a day or so later, I can access them. She said she was going to call me back next week. I might call Dermstore and ask them if they have people calling. I am wondering if an employee or hacker got into their system?


----------



## elainecad (Aug 24, 2013)

I called Cs and they said it may be a possibility that former Beautyfix customers are being called. I checked my caller Id and sure enough, the number now showed up. It was a landline from Walnut creek, Ca. The Cs rep did not give me a positive enough answer so I would not recommend giving out any info if you get a call.


----------



## Jill6358 (Aug 25, 2013)

I LOVED this box!!!!!  I totaled mine estimating a $170 value.  AMAZING.  I'm in loooovvvvee!

Estimated values (not including Coola and foil face mask)
 
$22 PhilipB Mowie Wowie
$25 MOR Hand Cream
$60 Skylark (Dermastore price)
$10 Eminence Exfoliant
$15 Pixi Eyeliner
$10 Anastasia Lash Genius
$10 Dremu Oil
$15 ColorScience Primer
 
Maybe a few dollars more or less, this isn't exact.


----------



## tazdvil (Aug 28, 2013)

I got the same things but also got mini coola and a sample of elemental herbolgy. I received my box today and in the box there were two bags. Has this happened to anyone else? One of the coolas were opened at the sealed end and seeped into the box but thankfully there were two so I still got one. Seem like this box had a ton in it.


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same things but also got mini coola and a sample of elemental herbolgy. I received my box today and in the box there were two bags. Has this happened to anyone else? One of the coolas were opened at the sealed end and seeped into the box but thankfully there were two so I still got one. Seem like this box had a ton in it.


 TWO??? Rofl, someone must have been very distracted while they were packing these boxes or you pretty much hit the monthly jackpot!!!


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm still pretty bummed about not getting the bag with the lip stuff and little white tube of facial lotion........ instead, the perfumes are okay but I tend to get headaches with certain scents and although, I only sniffed them, it was enough to make me pretty miserable for the rest of the evening!


----------



## Shannon28 (Aug 28, 2013)

I just had a lady call me as well. I told her I don't purchase things over the phone and she was very nice about it. She did ask if she could call me back after I looked over everything.


----------



## elainecad (Aug 29, 2013)

I ended up getting a bag to try. I wish I would have gotten  the one with the perfume. Got the lip gloss and  stuff that was in the other bag. I still like it a lot. Does any one know when the next month becomes available on their site?


----------



## elainecad (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a lady call me as well. I told her I don't purchase things over the phone and she was very nice about it. She did ask if she could call me back after I looked over everything.


The lady did call me back. I told her I ordered directly from Blush.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not sure if this was addressed and if it was, I apologize. I received a call a few minutes ago. I did not catch the lady's name but she called to tell me that Beautyfix was no more. And she wanted to sign me up for Blush. She told me about the price and said she could set if up for me and also get me a special deal added on. I was very skeptical  and asked if I could go online to check. She said she  would  call me  back and was pushing for the weekend , which I thought was very strange.  I do not want to give any info to someone over the phone. I checked caller ID and the number is not showing. My 8 year old answered the call. Has anyone else has this happen to them ?


 I didnt think to check this thread! I actualy have had this happen to me several times and I even specifically asked to be removed from their list, and still the calls come in. I asked a dermstore operator and they claim they have no knowledge of this happening which is really odd. I created a thread about this. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137543/beautyfix-soliciting


----------



## elainecad (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt think to check this thread! I actualy have had this happen to me several times and I even specifically asked to be removed from their list, and still the calls come in. I asked a dermstore operator and they claim they have no knowledge of this happening which is really odd. I created a thread about this. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137543/beautyfix-soliciting


Wow, thanks for the info. It seems quite shady and not a practice that a company should be allowing. And yes, they played dumb with me when I called Dermstore. So I knew they were misleading me.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the info. It seems quite shady and not a practice that a company should be allowing. And yes, they played dumb with me when I called Dermstore. So I knew they were misleading me.


 To me its a bit frightening. They have my credit card, address and phone number. That's not something to joke around with. So I find it quite strange that another sector of the company has no idea what is going on and denies that they have ever done such a thing.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder if an employee has stolen personal info ad such. This happened at my grad school - a big state university- and they denied it all even though I got one of the scam calls. I actually got into a fight with the bit*h trying to steal my SSN over the phone.


----------



## elainecad (Aug 31, 2013)

That same thought crossed my  mind.


----------



## susanleia (Sep 10, 2013)

Super late to the party on this one, but I got the August box (thought I technically signed up September 1st) and I'm obsessed with it. I'm literally using every product so it was a great buy for me.

Also re: the telemarketing issue, I signed up only for the Mystery Beauty Box, never was with Beautyfix, and have had no issues with the telemarketers (*knocks on wood*). Just so new subscribers aren't scared away by these tactics. I'm sorry for everyone that is getting these calls though!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

The September box will come out tomorrow. I can't wait for it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The September box will come out tomorrow. I can't wait for it.

I am excited!  This is such a nice high dollar subscription!


----------



## Javaprincess (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah!  I too can't wait for September!  I hope this one is curated for fall as the last three definitely had a warm weather vibe.  This is my absolutely favorite beauty box right now.  I end up using almost everything and am impressed with the high quality of the items.  The self tanner facial pads, the Emani lipgloss and the microderm scrub are my favorites and I would definitely reorder!


----------



## susanleia (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The September box will come out tomorrow. I can't wait for it.

Ooh where did you see this? I've been trying to google around for more info, but no luck so far.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

> Ooh where did you see this? I've been trying to google around for more info, but no luck so far.


 I emailed them and asked.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I emailed them and asked.
I've been using my google-fu to no avail. Of course emailing them was the smart thing...


----------



## susanleia (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I emailed them and asked.
You're a genius. And my hero.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 10, 2013)

Septembers video is up too....

Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Fuchsia Flirt is the featured item...so for those that did not get it in the IPSY or Total Beauty Mystery box...here is your chance to try it.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Septembers video is up too....

Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Fuchsia Flirt is the featured item...so for those that did not get it in the IPSY or Total Beauty Mystery box...here is your chance to try it.

Can you post the link for the video, please?


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Can you post the link for the video, please?

Sure! Sorry about that....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL_HSbo7n5R5Z6qk3ZFq_WL2t2EdINiM4G&amp;v=8-aShtUbZQU&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sure! Sorry about that....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL_HSbo7n5R5Z6qk3ZFq_WL2t2EdINiM4G&amp;v=8-aShtUbZQU&amp;feature=player_embedded

Thanks


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Septembers video is up too....

Pop Beauty Pouty Pop Crayon in Fuchsia Flirt is the featured item...so for those that did not get it in the IPSY or Total Beauty Mystery box...here is your chance to try it.

I have the set and luckily that is my favorite one but I don't see the recent fascination with those, they're not the greatest quality and they don't last very long.


----------



## Javaprincess (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh man....I have that one and hardly ever use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Too bright for me but I'm sure I'll love the rest! I got my shipping notice! I love how they release very few spoilers so you do end up being surprised.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 10, 2013)

Why does it seem like the videos always highlight the most boring thing in the box?


----------



## angienharry (Sep 10, 2013)

> Oh man....I have that one and hardly ever use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Too bright for me but I'm sure I'll love the rest! I got my shipping notice! I love how they release very few spoilers so you do end up being surprised.


 I feel the same way about the one I have. Not my favorite by far. But hoping for an awesome bag this month!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine shipped! I can't wait! This has become my favorite subscription and I hope the boxes remain the same caliber as the past two.  Also I didn't realize that crayon doubled as a blush. I'll have to try that out.


----------



## susanleia (Sep 10, 2013)

I got my shipping notice too! 1.2 pounds, I'm so excited. At this rate I'll probably get two Blush boxes before I get one of most of my other subs. A+ Blush, would recommend.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah!  mine shipped out with a date for this saturday.  Pop crayon  - I really did try to like those.  I ordered the full set to try out the other colors and nah...

I will see if I can swap it or just gift it to someone.  But I am so looking forward to my blush box - my wantable box shipped out today as well!!  Saturday is going to be a big day here in casa biancardi!  I hope that ipsy shows up too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soxi (Sep 11, 2013)

Ugh. There was a billing error on my account. I have the money for my subscriptions direct deposited into an account designated just for my subscriptions and Blush hadn't been taking out the money until the 16th, so I thought my check Friday would be in before they billed. No such luck. I already have the product featured in the video and honestly haven't even tried it yet, so I think I will wait to see what other's get before I call and correct it.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok...I am dying here! My box was delivered and I am stuck at work. If anyone gets their box PLEASE post pics so I can see whats waiting for meðŸ˜Š


----------



## Javaprincess (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok...I am dying here!
My box was delivered and I am stuck at work.
If anyone gets their box PLEASE post pics so I can see whats waiting for meðŸ˜Š
Oh, let us know my fellow anti-delayer of gratification!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok...I am dying here!
My box was delivered and I am stuck at work.
If anyone gets their box PLEASE post pics so I can see whats waiting for meðŸ˜Š

Lucky! It looks like mine won't be here til Friday... do post when you get home!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 11, 2013)

You



> Ok...I am dying here! My box was delivered and I am stuck at work. If anyone gets their box PLEASE post pics so I can see whats waiting for meðŸ˜Š


 You must be one of the first to get it! I am scheduled for Friday!


----------



## Generalissima (Sep 11, 2013)

> Ok...I am dying here! My box was delivered and I am stuck at work. If anyone gets their box PLEASE post pics so I can see whats waiting for meðŸ˜Š


 Haha are you home yet!?! Im dying with you!


----------



## angienharry (Sep 11, 2013)

> Haha are you home yet!?! Im dying with you!


 I'm finally home!!


Spoiler








So I got: Alterna dry shampoo Anastasia Beverly Hill's clear brow gel Lvx nail lacquer in Koko Racine deluxe travel kit that has a power mask, neck emulsion, moisturizer and a power cream Amlactin alpha hydroxy therapy foot cream Brad biophotonic skin peel Pop crayon in fuchsia flirt Extras: airbrush eye cream (got this last month too) and Vichy foil pack anti wrinkle retinol night cream Thoughts: That is a lot of stuff!! The foot cream is huge 3 oz size, the Racine kit looks interesting, nail polish color is perfect for fall. I hope the formula is nice. Dry shampoo is super small but paraben and sulfate free not tested on animals etc. So I will try that first thing tomorrow. Overall I'm excited to try many of the samples!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2013)

ohh great box!!   thank you for posting

You will like the nailpolish - I got in in my green grab bag in this beautiful emerald color.  I cannot wait - I hope I get that color too.  makes up for the pop crayon - lol
 
I am hooked on dry shampoos right now as I find them to be great for texturizing my clean, very fine, very limp  hair!!  I hope my bag is like yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Sep 11, 2013)

> ohh great box!!Â Â  thank you for posting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am hooked on dry shampoos right now as I find them to be great for texturizing my clean, very fine, very limpÂ  hair!!Â  I hope my bag is like yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







This is how tiny the dry shampoo is though!


----------



## Javaprincess (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks neat! I am so excited to see if mine is the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. A great variety and definitely makes up for the crayon! Sorry Pop Beauty!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh, thank you so much for posting pictures... I am SO excited and really hope that mine is like yours (mine is also scheduled to arrive on Friday)!  I have never tried "dry shampoo" and it's been at the top of my "want list" for a long time now!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 11, 2013)

I totally wish Glossybox would expire and I could subscribe to this.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is how tiny the dry shampoo is though!


Spoiler



oh, how sad!!!  It is a powder, though, right?  So maybe a little goes a long way?  hahaha

I am still laughing at the size.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, how sad!!!Â  It is a powder, though, right?Â  So maybe a little goes a long way?Â  hahaha I am still laughing at the size.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes it's a powder. Silly small. They should be ashamed!


----------



## Generalissima (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm finally home!! 



So I got:
Alterna dry shampoo
Anastasia Beverly Hill's clear brow gel
Lvx nail lacquer in Koko
Racine deluxe travel kit that has a power mask, neck emulsion, moisturizer and a power cream
Amlactin alpha hydroxy therapy foot cream
Brad biophotonic skin peel
Pop crayon in fuchsia flirt
Extras: airbrush eye cream (got this last month too) and Vichy foil pack anti wrinkle retinol night cream

Thoughts: That is a lot of stuff!!
The foot cream is huge 3 oz size, the Racine kit looks interesting, nail polish color is perfect for fall. I hope the formula is nice. Dry shampoo is super small but paraben and sulfate free not tested on animals etc. So I will try that first thing tomorrow. Overall I'm excited to try many of the samples!

Yay! Thank you! I'm can't wait for the mail


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 11, 2013)

Ohhhh this looks like itâ€™ll be my favourite yet! Iâ€™m excited about everything besides the lip crayon. This sub always seems to have the best stuff.


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. There was a billing error on my account. I have the money for my subscriptions direct deposited into an account designated just for my subscriptions and Blush hadn't been taking out the money until the 16th, so I thought my check Friday would be in before they billed. No such luck. I already have the product featured in the video and honestly haven't even tried it yet, so I think I will wait to see what other's get before I call and correct it.

Don't feel badly, the same thing happened to me... I'm over the moon that they were early but I was dragging my feet on making the payment on that account because I kept thinking, "oh I have until the 16th" so needless to say when I saw they were going out now, I rushed to call them, had them rebill and within an hour received a shipping notice that my package would be here on Friday! Thank goodness, funny thing is that last month, I hit refresh like a dozen times thinking they were never going to update and of course, I was waiting to throw money at them way ahead of time, lol!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohh great box!!   thank you for posting

You will like the nailpolish - I got in in my green grab bag in this beautiful emerald color.  I cannot wait - I hope I get that color too.  makes up for the pop crayon - lol
 
I am hooked on dry shampoos right now as I find them to be great for texturizing my clean, very fine, very limp  hair!!  I hope my bag is like yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just read that the dry shampoo works well for your very fine hair, I'm curious if dry shampoo works for thick hair..... lol, probably end up using the whole sample at one time and that's difficult for me because I struggle with hoarding issues where it's painful for me to start using new items right away instead of stockpiling everything. So far, any samples that I've gotten from any subs, I use itty bitty amounts to make them stretch like crazy!!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just read that the dry shampoo works well for your very fine hair, I'm curious if dry shampoo works for thick hair..... lol, probably end up using the whole sample at one time and that's difficult for me because I struggle with hoarding issues where it's painful for me to start using new items right away instead of stockpiling everything. So far, any samples that I've gotten from any subs, I use itty bitty amounts to make them stretch like crazy!!!
I do the kind of the same thing with stockpiling, like I'm getting ready for some extreme beauty product shortage to occur (which, with my 5 current beauty subs and my shopping habits will never happen for me). As far as dry shampoo, I have fine hair and I have yet to find one I even remotely like. They add a little volume but remove all shine. I'd rather have flat hair than unnaturally matte, dull hair. Then again, I'm not one to skip daily showers and shampoos, anyway. I'm not loving the contents of this box as much as the last, but still excited to get it. I think this sub is fantastic!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do the kind of the same thing with stockpiling, like I'm getting ready for some extreme beauty product shortage to occur (which, with my 5 current beauty subs and my shopping habits will never happen for me). As far as dry shampoo, I have fine hair and I have yet to find one I even remotely like. They add a little volume but remove all shine. I'd rather have flat hair than unnaturally matte, dull hair. Then again, I'm not one to skip daily showers and shampoos, anyway. I'm not loving the contents of this box as much as the last, but still excited to get it. I think this sub is fantastic!

ROFL! We'll be well set while everyone else is scrambling around searching for products during that beauty product shortage... I'm even as much of a nutcase that I organize and reorganize my new stash (only been getting subs for about 3 months now) and when I'm not organizing them, I'm thinking of better/more efficient ways to organize them...... goodness, I really need to get a life! I understand about the daily showers and shampoos. I use enough hair products especially hair spray that if I don't wash it daily, it itches like crazy!!! Last year, our electric was out for over 24 hours, I was able to go to my parents and take a quick shower but they're always talking about ways that they make sure they don't use a lot of water because they're on well water, that I just felt too guilty to also wash my hair..........needless to say that I was really counting my blessings when my power came back on (that same storm left many people in this area without electricity for well over a week)... As far as this sub, I'm always excited about it, well except that I got the perfumes last month instead of the lip product (I pouted a bit because I really wanted the lippy and the tube of cream that were in the originally shown bag) but overall, I was still happy with the value. I noticed that the value seems to be decreasing each month and the products are getting smaller also......... so hoping that it doesn't become a regular thing, get us all roped in and excited and then blah!


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 12, 2013)

My nail polish is Prussion- a dark teal
Got my box today same as above except:


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 12, 2013)

Man I really want koko


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Sep 13, 2013)

This is the first time, since subscribing, I have been disappointed with my box.  Ipsy beat them to the punch with the lip product... which, I received the same exact color ... and didn't care for it the first time.  Also, they left out the nail polish.  ( I hope they will send me one.  I sent them an email stating the nail polish was amiss.)  Plus ... the freebie (granted it was a freebie) was opened and had spilled out (thank goodness it was in a plastic baggy). That wasn't any great loss... I have received that particular sample three times.


----------



## sg00 (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my box as well and am pretty disappointed with this month's selection. See pictures below....



Spoiler









All items are the same as angienharry's, except my LVX nail polish was in Midori, a muted neon green, which happened to be the one color out of the 6 selections I DIDN'T want. You can see the color options on the card:





While the value is there as always, I don't feel that this box applies to the mid-20's career woman. I have no interest in the anti-aging set, foot cream, and [tiny] dry shampoo sample. I'm not a big fan of the pop crayons, and especially not in this fuchsia flirt color. The Biophotonic BRAD peel sample initially intrigued me, but not so much after finding out the full size is $175. In fact, the only item out of this whole box I'll actually use is the brow gel.



Am I the only party pooper who feels this way about the September bag? :/ Blush has been one of my favorite sub boxes by far, so I definitely don't plan on unsubscribing just yet. Maybe I have such high hopes for it that this month was simply a downer in comparison.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is my 3rd month and the first was the best. I agree that this is definitely not as exciting a box and I am in my 50's. Although I will use the skincare not super excited about it. I do like my nail polish in Prussion, a dark teal blue. Not into the fuchsia pop crayon. The foot cream is okay. Seems there were more full sizes the last 2 months. Loved the Philip B. products in the last 2 boxes. I too will stick with it because it is still a good value and they ship really fast. I also like the little extras.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sg00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box as well and am pretty disappointed with this month's selection. See pictures below....



Spoiler








All items are the same as angienharry's, except my LVX nail polish was in Midori, a muted neon green, which happened to be the one color out of the 6 selections I DIDN'T want. You can see the color options on the card:





While the value is there as always, I don't feel that this box applies to the mid-20's career woman. I have no interest in the anti-aging set, foot cream, and [tiny] dry shampoo sample. I'm not a big fan of the pop crayons, and especially not in this fuchsia flirt color. The Biophotonic BRAD peel sample initially intrigued me, but not so much after finding out the full size is $175. In fact, the only item out of this whole box I'll actually use is the brow gel.



Am I the only party pooper who feels this way about the September bag? :/ Blush has been one of my favorite sub boxes by far, so I definitely don't plan on unsubscribing just yet. Maybe I have such high hopes for it that this month was simply a downer in comparison.
I received that same polish color. Yuck. Hope my daughter can use it. Was not as thrilling as last month .


----------



## elainecad (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 3rd month and the first was the best. I agree that this is definitely not as exciting a box and I am in my 50's. Although I will use the skincare not super excited about it. I do like my nail polish in Prussion, a dark teal blue. Not into the fuchsia pop crayon. The foot cream is okay. Seems there were more full sizes the last 2 months. Loved the Philip B. products in the last 2 boxes. I too will stick with it because it is still a good value and they ship really fast. I also like the little extras.

I am almost 50 and a total beauty junkie. I love getting little treats every month.  It still is a really good value and I agree on the shipping and extras. I don't think any of the beauty boxes will ever have contents that will be used 100 percent by me. I have a young daughter, niece and 2 sisters. So whatever I don't like goes to them.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2013)

My box arrived...



Spoiler



I got the polish in greige. It's a nice neutral, but I wish I'd gotten one of the others. I liked most of the other things though; they'll be nice to take along with me when I go on holiday. I tried the Racinne items and they seem nice, and I was happy to finally try the brow gel after seeing other people get it in other boxes. The lip blush joined its Ipsy sister and Jelly Pong Pong (Glossybox) cousin in my trade/sell bag. 

I think putting 'anti-aging' on products is just to play on people's fears and jack up the price. Lately I just ignore it. I really have to wonder how dry shampoo could be anti-aging though, considering hair is dead anyway. 


I'll probably unsub soon though; I need a break to use up what I've got. I'll probably be back eventually though, as this box is always a great value and I like a lot of the brands they carry.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 13, 2013)

> This is my 3rd month and the first was the best. I agree that this is definitely not as exciting a box and I am in my 50's. Although I will use the skincare not super excited about it. I do like my nail polish in Prussion, a dark teal blue. Not into the fuchsia pop crayon. The foot cream is okay. Seems there were more full sizes the last 2 months. Loved the Philip B. products in the last 2 boxes.Â I too will stick with it because it is still a good valueÂ and they ship really fast. I also like the little extras.


 This is my 3rd month too and I feel the same way as you do on every point. I'm hoping for a great month next month but if its still meh, I may have to cancel this one.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope I get the teal color!!  My box is supposed to be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Sep 13, 2013)

The box is not quite as amazing as last month's, but I liked it. I got the purple color and I didn't like it until I put it on. I thought it was an odd choice (from the bottle, it looked lilac) for fall, but it's fantastic. As for shipping issues one of my perfumes from last month was half empty and they sent me a whole new set. Blush makes it right! I am a fan for sure.


----------



## mckondik (Sep 14, 2013)

got koko! I'm pretty happy with the variety in the box.. I'm not sure if I have much use for that color of the Pop Beauty Crayon, but I have so many other subscription boxes it helps to cushion the blow if not everything is perfect for me...



  ( a little eek here for the volume of product that is building up actually... 



  )


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 14, 2013)

> This is the first time, since subscribing, I have been disappointed with my box. Â Ipsy beat them to the punch with the lip product... which, I received the same exact color ... and didn't care for it the first time. Â Also, they left out the nail polish.Â  ( I hope they will send me one. Â I sent them an email stating the nail polish was amiss.) Â Plus ... the freebie (granted it was a freebie) was opened and had spilled out (thank goodness it was in a plastic baggy). That wasn'tÂ any great loss... I have received that particular sample three times. Â


 I think the lip product is a trade off for the nail polish--I would have preferred it to the celery green polish I received.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 14, 2013)

> I think the lip product is a trade off for the nail polish--I would have preferred it to the celery green polish I received.


 Whoops--I think I read that wrong--you must have meant the pop crayon. Just finished three hours of gardening and my brain might be fried!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2013)

Well since I dropped birchbox, I am hoping that blush will give me the face/hand/body/hair products along with makeup.  They did a good job this month for me.  I am older, so the racinne anti-aging kit will be used, along with the biophotic peel.   I love dry shampoo (shame that the sample is so tiny!!), so that was good as well.  There seems to be a theme here - anti-aging, preventative products - lol - foot cream!!   I can use foot cream.  Who can't?

brow gel - never really a fan, but I am trying to grow my eyebrows out.    I might be swapping that one, however

pop crayon.  I got this same color in my ipsy bag, and I just don't like it.  Swap pile

but the star of the show was my nailpolish - I got it in sanguine, which is a nice ox-blood color.  Perfect for fall! 

this is the pic from blush.com.   They are calling this a classic red shade - but it is not a bright red - this is an oxblood color





very happy with my blush order!!
 

I guess at this point, spoilers are pretty much off, huh?


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooh, I love that red polish! My box is supposed to be here Friday as I had to place a new order because of a billing issue. I dropped several subs this month including Ipsy and BB but I am keeping Blush for now because I tend to like most of the products. Even the crayon will get used as I love bright colors but I may cancel this one to go back to Glossybox in a couple of months.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2013)

samhopem, it reminds me a bit of Chanel's Vamp.  It really is a beautiful color


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 14, 2013)

> samhopem, it reminds me a bit of Chanel's Vamp.Â  It really is a beautiful color


 See I do not often paint my nails but I may if I get the red or teal. I love both of those. Watch me get the celery color though.


----------



## sg00 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
but the star of the show was my nailpolish - I got it in sanguine, which is a nice ox-blood color.  Perfect for fall!  
this is the pic from blush.com.   They are calling this a classic red shade - but it is not a bright red - this is an oxblood color





I love that shade!! Ugh, so peeved I got the celery green color. :S


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine had the Sanguine. I'm not sure if I'm losing my mind or not but in the bottle it does look like Red however I painted a small section of my thumb nail to swatch it and I swear that it looks like it's got a bit of Purplish hue. I'm not complaining but I've looked at it about a hundred times now trying to figure out exactly what it is. I sort of like it with the Purplish hue because I just don't do Reds very well in either nail or lip color.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine had the Sanguine. I'm not sure if I'm losing my mind or not but in the bottle it does look like Red however I painted a small section of my thumb nail to swatch it and I swear that it looks like it's got a bit of Purplish hue. I'm not complaining but I've looked at it about a hundred times now trying to figure out exactly what it is. I sort of like it with the Purplish hue because I just don't do Reds very well in either nail or lip color.
you aren't losing your mind!!  It is an ox-blood color, which I love


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm so super jealous! Mine won't be here until Mon or Tues. Blush is by far my fav sub! From seeing what you guys got I think Im going to really like it. The value was over $130 so that's a good deal to me. I am learning from subbing that theres no way every box is going to hit it out of the ballpark every month or every item be exactly what I want. That's what shopping is for right? But no matter how much I bargain hunt I'm never going to get what I do in Blush every month for that price. I like that even when there's stuff I won't use what I will is worth way more than $25. I feel like bb just sends me crap lol. But I can't seem to cut it loose bc of the points. I love love Ipsy &amp; that I can afford to buy anything they send if I like the product. But Blush is like my dessert lol I just LOVE that its usually high end stuff I could never afford unless I really love it. I hate gb bc of their CS &amp; just to me Blush sends more &amp; a lot better stuff for like $3 extra. But then again I haven't gotten my bag yet so what do I know?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2013)

Bonnie, I love blush too -this is only my second box from them, but they have done a really good job.  And there is a trading forum here - I was able to swap my pop crayon and gel brow quickly!! 

I think this box has the most bang for the buck - over 100.00 for 25.00.   I am sure there might be boxes where I am totally meh about and hate 90% of the items, but that is what swapping is for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Sep 15, 2013)

I got my box! I'll be posting a full review on my blog tomorrow but in general I was thrilled. Everything was an item I will use and it certainly had a lot of value (for me). Love Blush, I think even if I end up giving up other subs I'll keep this one. I really appreciate the curation and the high quality items for a relatively low price.


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 16, 2013)

So I just noticed that the "Raccine Ultimate Youth Power Serum" was listed in the Birchbox September magazine "this month's hit list". Link here http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/september-2013-editors-letter

...anyways I thought it was neat that we not only got that item but 3 other Raccine items in the set. To be honest, I'd never heard of Raccine so that was why I was sort of hum-drum about this month of this awesome sub!


----------



## elainecad (Sep 16, 2013)

Just got an e-mail that Blush is offering a  Fashion Trend Essentials Kit for 20.00 on  their site.  It is a 73.00 value.  http://www.blush.com/product_fall+trend+essentials_53568.htm?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=091613_ds_deal_essentials&amp;utm_campaign=email_20130906


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2013)

I ordered it.  I wonder what it will have??  For 20.00, I figure it is worth a try.  Since it isn't a mystery box, I would hope I can return it if it is a repeat of the Sept box.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 16, 2013)

Me too. Wonder if it is leftovers from older boxes? Still, you can't beat how fast they ship and the extra samples.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2013)

well, since I just joined in August, I would not mind older stuff from earlier boxes - lol

I am on vacation for 10 days, so I won't see it until the 27th!!   But it will be a nice surprise when I get back.

hopefully, people will post what is in it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well, since I just joined in August, I would not mind older stuff from earlier boxes - lol

I am on vacation for 10 days, so I won't see it until the 27th!!   But it will be a nice surprise when I get back.

hopefully, people will post what is in it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same here! Would take anything from the older boxes!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 17, 2013)

Whelp, I didn't realize that I had some scratches on my face and I tried the Brad Ultra Peel and WOW did I quickly find out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It stings worse than alcohol -- please be careful ladies! Strong stuff!


----------



## elainecad (Sep 17, 2013)

Is is something in the Sept box?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an e-mail that Blush is offering a  Fashion Trend Essentials Kit for 20.00 on  their site.  It is a 73.00 value.  http://www.blush.com/product_fall+trend+essentials_53568.htm?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=091613_ds_deal_essentials&amp;utm_campaign=email_20130906

Thanks for mentioning this! I ordered one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is is something in the Sept box?

Yes ma'am. If you highlight the text you can see what it is. I just made the text the same color as the background as a spoiler just in case.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes ma'am. If you highlight the text you can see what it is. I just made the text the same color as the background as a spoiler just in case. 
Ah, did not realize that is how it works.! I was giving that to my sister anyways. I bet  would have a problem with it, too! Thanks!


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm a Blush addict and couldn't resist so I ordered the fall essentials box. It will be here Wednesday. I'll report back on whether it's worthwhile.


----------



## Javaprincess (Sep 17, 2013)

Definitely was tempted to get the Fall essentials box so please post your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I cannot justify getting anymore anything until I use up more of what I have!

As for this month's box, it definitely was my least favorite of the last four.  Last month's was amazeballs!  I would have liked the pop crayon in a different color...ended up giving it to my darker skinned co-worker.  The foot cream seemed drug store.  My nailpolish is lavendar which I have like three other ones.  I think I am most excited to use the dry shampoo and the skin care.  I find that Blush skincare products are usually awesome!

Can someone p-m me on how to do a trade list?  That looks fun!  Thanks!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just ordered and am excited! Anything has to be better than the total beauty collections!


----------



## HHummel (Sep 17, 2013)

> I just ordered and am excited! Anything has to be better than the total beauty collections!


 Ordered it. And my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Deareux (Sep 18, 2013)

Ooh, this looks wonderful! I think I might unsubscribe from a few of my other boxes to get this one for a bit.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 18, 2013)

Do any of you ladies know if they bill a month ahead.  My first month was Sept(besides the August box I bought to try) and I was billed at the beginning of Sept when I joined  and then billed again on the 11th. Was just wondering.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 18, 2013)

Arghhhh ! Just realized it was my August box. And then I was charged for Sept this month. I need some caffeine and chocolate!


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my $20 fall essentials box today. Great deal! It came with a full size Cailyn gel eyeliner in black, Skylark four pack of mini nail polishes, a cute dainty gold and mint bracelet from Bauble Bar and a sample of Cotz Face spf 40, plus free samples that included a foil of Dermatologica primer, small Dremu Oil bottle and a mini tube of Blush creme eye shadow in slate.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone received the fall essentials box? I am dying to know what is in it!


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep, great deal. It had a black Cailyn gel eyeliner, Skylark nail polish set of four pastel minis, dainty gold and mint Bauble Bar bracelet and a sample size of Coty tinted sunblock. Plus it came with three samples that included foil size Dermatologica primer, Dremu Oil and sample tube of Blush creme eye shadow in slate.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *centaur74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, great deal. It had a black Cailyn gel eyeliner, Skylark nail polish set of four pastel minis, dainty gold and mint Bauble Bar bracelet and a sample size of Coty tinted sunblock. Plus it came with three samples that included foil size Dermatologica primer, Dremu Oil and sample tube of Blush creme eye shadow in slate.

That's 4 out of the 6 items from the May box.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 18, 2013)

> Yep, great deal. It had a black Cailyn gel eyeliner, Skylark nail polish set of four pastel minis, dainty gold and mint Bauble Bar bracelet and a sample size of Coty tinted sunblock. Plus it came with three samples that included foil size Dermatologica primer, Dremu Oil and sample tube of Blush creme eye shadow in slate.


 Thank you!


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 18, 2013)

LOL, I didn't get the May box. Maybe that's why I liked it. But I'd be bummed about the box if I did.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 18, 2013)

Same for me. I like it. Got the pink bracelet instead, love it. Did not get May so I am pleased.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2013)

I didn't get the may box either, so I will be very happy to get this!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi ! Im a Ipsy and former Birchbox. I still get Ipsy but my daughter wanted the bags, so I was looking for a beauty subscription for myself. I ordered Blush and my Sept bag /box will be on the way. Is there any way I can still get the August one too? or should I do that fall essentials one? I want to catch up.. late to the party so to speak..


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 19, 2013)

The website is a little confusing to me, What I want is the nailpolish and the bracelet. Is it in the Fashion Trend Essentials Kit thats 20.00?


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, the $20 kit has the polish and bracelet. I don't think there's a way to order back months.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks ! Is the essentials kit, the package you mentioned a page back? it will have a eyeliner too? if so, what a value ! Just the Cailyn eyeliner alone is 20.00.

Im going to definately order this.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anybody had an issue with receiving products that were supposed to be included in their box? This is the first month I have had an issue.  A product was missing from my box. 

I didn't receive the polish. I sent them an email ... requesting the missing item.  I received an email stating they would respond with-in 72 hours.  I never received a response.  So, (4 days later) I emailed Blush again. Still no response ... so... today, nearly a week from the first email, I decided to call their customer service.  When I spoke to the customer service rep ... she said there were a lot of people that didn't get the polish ... because they ran out.  (Anybody else not get the nail polish?)  Anyway, the customer service representative said she would contact the blush mystery beauty box representative and inform her of this. 

Has anybody else had issues this month? If so ... did you get it resolved?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh no ! maybe I wont get mine either,  Got a notice my frist Blush Mystery package was shipped today. When did you get yours?

Did they even put a replacement item in there?


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Sep 19, 2013)

Re:  I received mine on the 13th ... shipped on the 10th.  

Re:  They did not put a replacement item in.  

The customer service girl I spoke to only said she would pass the information onto the girl who handles the Blush Mystery Box ... but didn't say whether they would remedy the situation ... or not.  I am not sure what that means... or if they will make it right.  I am sort of perplexed. 

I have been subscribed to this box since March ... and this is the first time I have ever had a problem.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 19, 2013)

Ill get mine in a few days and we'll see. Yeah it frustrates me when one gets bad customer service. The risk one takes shopping thru the mail I guess. I would be bitter if I was meant to have something and I didnt get it, It happened with a phone I ordered and I got no where in customer service. 

At least with this makeup company will be getting good deals we would not have otherwise. I really want that Racinne skincare travel set !

Ill keep checking in and updating when I get mine.


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Sep 20, 2013)

Update:  Last night I got an email saying they were going to send the missing item.  Yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

I signed up for this one for the first time. Hope I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neighburrito (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Update:  Last night I got an email saying they were going to send the missing item.  Yay!  
I'm so glad they made things right.  I just subscribed 7 days ago and should be getting my box tomorrow.  I signed up in part due to the LVX polish, so after reading your post I was a little annoyed that I wouldn't be getting a polish afterall.   I wasn't sure about blush's customer service (I've shopped there multiple times before), so this is good news!


----------



## Javaprincess (Sep 20, 2013)

> LOL, I didn't get the May box. Maybe that's why I liked it. But I'd be bummed about the box if I did. Plus these don't seem like "fall essentials". Aren't those polishes pastel?


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 21, 2013)

I really want to sign up for this subscription. Should I wait until October or should I get September's box?

Also, any promo codes available for this box? 

Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well you can see the items you'll be getting here so if you like those, I would sign up for the September box. The only difference I've seen is in the samples you'll receive and the nail polish color. I'm really enjoying my box, but it would depend on the items you're looking for.

Yeah, the products look awesome. I think I may just go for it!


----------



## susanleia (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, the products look awesome. I think I may just go for it!

I don't know if the promotion is still running but before the code LOVEBLUSHBOX worked to get 25% your first box (so it totaled $18.71 with shipping).


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know if the promotion is still running but before the code LOVEBLUSHBOX worked to get 25% your first box (so it totaled $18.71 with shipping).

Thanks for the tip but it unfortunately doesn't work.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 22, 2013)

> Thanks for the tip but it unfortunately doesn't work.


 Try BFBL5, it worked for some of the readers of my blog.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 22, 2013)

Question, when will I be billed next? I just ordered my first box a few .days ago. When will my regular billing begin?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 22, 2013)

Im going to get it early next week, so Ill find out about the polishes ! Ordered Sept Box for 24."something" dollars and the Fashion Essentials for 20.00


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thats good to hear Jen ! about the replacement polish.


----------



## lindzebra (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try BFBL5, it worked for some of the readers of my blog.

You are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2013)

I got mine today! Everything looks nice. I already have the crayon in Flirty Fuchsia so that will be given away, and I was a tiny bit disappointed to get the LVX in Koko (a nice color, but not one I imagine I'll reach for often) but I will try it at least once! Overall, I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today! Everything looks nice. I already have the crayon in Flirty Fuchsia so that will be given away, and I was a tiny bit disappointed to get the LVX in Koko (a nice color, but not one I imagine I'll reach for often) but I will try it at least once! Overall, I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To each their own...I so wanted the Koko!  Oh well, Blush Beauty Box does a good job and I still love them!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today! Everything looks nice. I already have the crayon in Flirty Fuchsia so that will be given away, and I was a tiny bit disappointed to get the LVX in Koko (a nice color, but not one I imagine I'll reach for often) but I will try it at least once! Overall, I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To each their own...I so wanted the Koko!  Oh well, Blush Beauty Box does a good job and I still love them!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know I saw a lot wanting it, I'm just more of a bright colors person than a brown person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll still try it!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everybody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so glad the missing item was replaced and all is right in Blushland!! I was a passenger in a car accident that had me in the hospital for a few days and am having a follow up surgery on the 10th so I might go m.i.a again for a bit after that. I'm so super jealous over the fall kit! I think I missed it but Im afraid to check and see if it's still there. I'm broke as a joke until my next paycheck being hurt or sick is so expensive! I hate wasting money on my health that I could be using for necessities like beauty items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's exciting to me to see Blush growing and people loving it, idk why exactly. Maybe because it's overlooked or doesn't get much attention and I think it's such an awesome sub. I did finally get my bag this month and I liked it a lot. I got the polish in uh uh ok brain fade forgot the color name lol but its the super deep wine color. I love the color but am not crazy about the formula. I just swatched a couple nails tho so maybe it isn't as thin as I think. Biancardi- I completely agree with you! By far the best value. And I think we need a new thread name! Does anyone else think so?


----------



## Shanny81 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know I saw a lot wanting it, I'm just more of a bright colors person than a brown person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll still try it!

I like a lot of polish colors, but I admit I was very sad to get "Greige".  And it is truly greige.  It is not a pretty or flattering color on me.  Oh well.


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everybody




I am so glad the missing item was replaced and all is right in Blushland!! I was a passenger in a car accident that had me in the hospital for a few days and am having a follow up surgery on the 10th so I might go m.i.a again for a bit after that. I'm so super jealous over the fall kit! I think I missed it but Im afraid to check and see if it's still there. I'm broke as a joke until my next paycheck being hurt or sick is so expensive! I hate wasting money on my health that I could be using for necessities like beauty items




It's exciting to me to see Blush growing and people loving it, idk why exactly. Maybe because it's overlooked or doesn't get much attention and I think it's such an awesome sub. I did finally get my bag this month and I liked it a lot. I got the polish in uh uh ok brain fade forgot the color name lol but its the super deep wine color. I love the color but am not crazy about the formula. I just swatched a couple nails tho so maybe it isn't as thin as I think.
Biancardi- I completely agree with you! By far the best value.
And I think we need a new thread name! Does anyone else think so?

Welcome back... SO sorry to hear about your accident!


----------



## BexDev (Sep 24, 2013)

I got the Fashion Trend Essentials kit today - happy with everything (super cute baublebar bracelet, cailyn gel liner, and the skylark polish set were well worth the $20).  My one and only gripe with the blush bag...my mystery gift has been a bright blue sparkle liquid hooker eye shadow every month!  Seriously, I think they have a giant box of these tiny blue liquid eye shadows at their warehouse that say "Send one of these to Becky each month, because she can obviously never have enough blue liquid eyeshadow"


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the Fashion Trend Essentials kit today - happy with everything (super cute baublebar bracelet, cailyn gel liner, and the skylark polish set were well worth the $20).  My one and only gripe with the blush bag...my mystery gift has been a bright blue sparkle liquid hooker eye shadow every month!  Seriously, I think they have a giant box of these tiny blue liquid eye shadows at their warehouse that say "Send one of these to Becky each month, because she can obviously never have enough blue liquid eyeshadow"  



 


That is hilarious. I have never gotten a single one. My gifts are usually pretty good!!


----------



## BexDev (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Fashion Trend Essentials kit today - happy with everything (super cute baublebar bracelet, cailyn gel liner, and the skylark polish set were well worth the $20).  My one and only gripe with the blush bag...my mystery gift has been a bright blue sparkle liquid hooker eye shadow every month!  Seriously, I think they have a giant box of these tiny blue liquid eye shadows at their warehouse that say "Send one of these to Becky each month, because she can obviously never have enough blue liquid eyeshadow"  







That is hilarious. I have never gotten a single one. My gifts are usually pretty good!! 
Well lemme tell you...if you ever need some blue liquid eyeshadow (and I mean who doesn't!?) you let me know.  I have approximately 74 tiny bottles...I could probably spare one or two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2013)

HA, I got that blue liquid eyeshadow this month, too! But I wear bright colors so I'll try it...hope I don't get one every month though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 25, 2013)

Too funny--I always get eye cream--I have received nine samples of airbrush eye cream in a row!


----------



## mckondik (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah! I will never have to buy airbrush eye cream either


----------



## LuckyJenJen (Sep 25, 2013)

So today I received the nail polish! (Plus a couple of extra samples (ones I had not received before... so yay!))  They sent me the dark brown polish, Koko.  (I wasn't sure I was going to like it ... but I do. For me, it works.  When you do two layers ... it looks almost black ... which I love!)   

I am very pleased that Blush followed through.  (You just never know with these subs! Some subs have horrific reputations when it comes to their customer service.)  If anybody has to deal with Blush's customer service ... know they may be a little slow ... but they do follow through and with great professionalism.  I appreciate that.  

I have sort of sung their praises from the beginning ... so, I am happy to see more people interested in this sub.  I think it is a great value for the money.  I, also, like the full size items.  I really do believe they listen to their consumers ... and want to try and please them.  They strive to incorporate a little of everything in their box.  I even love the items I don't use... because there is always somebody else who wants what I don't.

Bonnie, I agree ... we should start a new thread! Also, sorry to hear you were in an accident.  I hope your recovery goes well ... and that you are up and on your feet soon ... so that you can shop, shop, shop!  I agree with you about money being spent on medical stuff.  I have often thought when paying a medical bill ... that that money could have been spent on a really great purse ... or a new dress!  Anyway, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got my first package ! I wish so badly to have gotten August with that wowie beach spray. But I did get the koko polish and the prety blue shadow Im going to give to my daughter, and I got the Raciinne set and the foot callous cream, Its like this bag was custom made for me.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 25, 2013)

BTW, when I look back on IPSY , IPSY seems like high school and Blush Mystery seems like College, I cant believe how much quality cosmetics I get for only 24 dollars. WOW , WOW !! WOW !!. I still get Ipsy but Blush Mystery Im blown away, I could never put together such a bag , recreate all those products for so little cost, Its definately over 100 dollars

It made me so mad to see a bad review on a past Blush Mystery box, I wanted to scream at the blogger , Dont you know just one of your items is the cost of what you paid for??  I would have bought it all from her cause I missed the past shipments, September is my first one.

Im so happy !


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 26, 2013)

I love my fashion essentials box too ! Collection of pastel nail polish, Cailyn Eyeliner in a brown color, and a cute baublebar bracelet.


----------



## elainecad (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my first package ! I wish so badly to have gotten August with that wowie beach spray. But I did get the koko polish and the prety blue shadow Im going to give to my daughter, and I got the Raciinne set and the foot callous cream, Its like this bag was custom made for me.
Sometimes you can find contents on ebay from previous boxes. And the prices are pretty good!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Elaine, I looked and I tried, At best I can only buy 2 or 3 of the past products off ebay for 24 dollars, I cant recreate the value that Blush Mystery does, I wish anyone that does bad reviews would rethink the bargain they are getting, Some people just dont appreciate what they have. Im so jealous, I wish to have gotten the past two shipments, What a steal ! Its the only thing making me depressed that I signed up so late...


----------



## Andi B (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Elaine, I looked and I tried, At best I can only buy 2 or 3 of the past products off ebay for 24 dollars, I cant recreate the value that Blush Mystery does, I wish anyone that does bad reviews would rethink the bargain they are getting, Some people just dont appreciate what they have. Im so jealous, I wish to have gotten the past two shipments, What a steal ! Its the only thing making me depressed that I signed up so late...

Pinkgirlie, I just sent you a pm about this...I hope it doesn't come off as "spammy" though!  If so, my apologies!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 26, 2013)

HI Andi ! I replied in return. Heres what I mostly want, the Wowie Beach Spray the Eminence Strawberry scrub , the Mor Lotion and the Carita mask, If I could just do the three for 25.00 Ill be happy

Heres the review that made me so mad !

This reviewer hated this goregous package. Hope the person isnt here, lol. If she is, Ill buy it from her , lol.

http://beautyinfozone.com/subscription-boxes/blush-com-mystery-makeup-box-remains-a-mystery-for-august/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 26, 2013)

I was planning on ordering the October box now that my final Glossybox shipped, but I really wanted that skincare set! I justified it with the $5 coupon and the fact that TECHNICALLY Glossybox is finished  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 2, 2013)

I am so excited! I just received an e-mail saying they will now ship this box at the beginning of the month and will be revealing three products soon!!!!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 2, 2013)

Just got this email!





Looks like they're stepping up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Oct 2, 2013)

I received it , too. Can't wait to see what this box will contain!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2013)

oh I cannot wait!!  They do have fast shipping too at blush!  I hope it goes out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 2, 2013)

Y



> oh I cannot wait!!Â  They do have fast shipping too at blush!Â  I hope it goes out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. Yes!!! I want it now! I am excited that they will now be one of the first boxes!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2013)

I just got my September box so that means October is right behind it!


----------



## mckondik (Oct 3, 2013)

In one way I am excited to get the box sooner, however, I did like to have something to look forward to toward the end of the month.  I have a lot of subscriptions and I think my husband notices that more when they come clumped together with multiple packages all at once


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In one way I am excited to get the box sooner, however, I did like to have something to look forward to toward the end of the month.  I have a lot of subscriptions and I think my husband notices that more when they come clumped together with multiple packages all at once 





Oh that's me also, lol!  Most of my subs are early ones so it was sort of nice to know that I'd still get new goodies later on in the month, although I do have to admit that because of impatience and the excitement over my Blush sub, that I'd start clicking for any peeks around the 10th of the month leading to full on stalking way before each month's release.... My husband is the same way, he doesn't care how cheap or expensive something is, if he sees a lot arriving at the same time, then he starts asking me questions. Just like for last month, everything that I subbed to decided to arrive during the same week that he was on vacation so I found myself trying to explain to him that most of it was cheaper $10 subs, didn't matter.. he still gave me that blank look and made the comment that I was spending money faster than he could make it.... of course when something else came in the next day, the whole conversation started ALL over again!


----------



## elainecad (Oct 3, 2013)

Heads up! Every  order will now be charged sales tax according to your state. My box is in fulfillment and it has tax added to it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2013)

well, I am not surprised about the tax thing.  You'd think they would have told us about it in an past email, however.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

Spoiler Video is up and box is available to buy! http://www.blush.com/product_October+2013_54170.htm?show_full_site=1



Spoiler



Chella Pencil


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler Video is up and box is available to buy!

http://www.blush.com/product_October+2013_54170.htm?show_full_site=1 Chella Pencil
Yeah!  I already have one of these from another sub, but I LOVE it!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BexDev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Fashion Trend Essentials kit today - happy with everything (super cute baublebar bracelet, cailyn gel liner, and the skylark polish set were well worth the $20).  My one and only gripe with the blush bag...my mystery gift has been a bright blue sparkle liquid hooker eye shadow every month!  Seriously, I think they have a giant box of these tiny blue liquid eye shadows at their warehouse that say "Send one of these to Becky each month, because she can obviously never have enough blue liquid eyeshadow"  




 
I got my first liquid blue eye shadow today as a gift in my order with blush!! lol.   I wish it was either a darker blue (midnight) or some nice neutral color...swap bin!


----------



## lady41 (Oct 3, 2013)

wow , looks like they would of told us about the tax...always look fwd to this box though. am i the only ohe who is so "subbed out" that i almost always get a dupe of something i have received in another sub? but afraid if i cancell a few i will miss something great! lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 3, 2013)

> Yeah!Â  I already have one of these from another sub, but I LOVE it!!


 I have been wanting this for quite a while and I kept missing it in every sub! Very excited and looking forward to the other seven items. With an almost $130 value, it should be good--I am just happy I did not buy the pencil yesterday when I had it in my shopping cart!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have been wanting this for quite a while and I kept missing it in every sub! Very excited and looking forward to the other seven items. With an almost $130 value, it should be good--I am just happy I did not buy the pencil yesterday when I had it in my shopping cart!

yeah, that is 18 dollar item....that is just about worth the box at this point.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 3, 2013)

YAAAAAAAY Blush friends!!! I'm so excited!! I'm like puppymom and missed this in my other subs. I wanted it but never got it. My skin has made some radical changes in the last few months so I've had to shell out for the needs instead of the wants. I am in shock that my #1 most wanted item is otw!! I was kinda sad about not having something come at the end of the month but now I'm super happy its coming soon!! Time to start stalking my email for a shipment notice.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2013)

I already have two of those! But, I like it and won't mind another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindzebra (Oct 4, 2013)

I, like many others I'm sure, have a Chella pencil from Ipsy. But it's a great concealer so I guess another would be nice.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2013)

It also makes a great eyeshadow base! I can't use it as a highlighter because my skin is so light, but I love it under my shadows and to brighten up my eye area, which is naturally darker than the rest of my face.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Welcome back... SO sorry to hear about your accident!

Thank you so much!! Im not sure how I didnt see this sooner. But then again they have me on some meds that make me wonky lol so thats a pretty strong possibility but thank you and Im very glad to be back! I saw that car barrelling toward my side of the car and........yeah Im VERY Happy to be back!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HA, I got that blue liquid eyeshadow this month, too! But I wear bright colors so I'll try it...hope I don't get one every month though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey there Michaela  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry I dropped off the mut radar. I was so stressed out when I was in the hospital and had no way to contact you. I thought for sure you were going to think I was a major flake. I was so happy that Nikki was able to get ahold of me and relay the message, it lifted one of the stress balls off me. We need to pm each other I just realized this isn't the appropriate place to catch up lol like I said in my last post Im operating a keyboard under the influence of medication....I know they say dont operate heavy machinery but keyboards should be added to the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm DYING to hear how your bash went and I got you a super cool eyeshadow pallette that you didnt know you needed but you totally do! It's all really pretty bright colors and made me think of you right away! That was the day BEFORE the accident so its been sitting abandoned waiting to go to its loving home. At least I hope...if you hate it at least you can get a good trade with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh see how I kept talking?!?!?! time for me to push the keyboard away and go to bed!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen*

/img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bonnie, I agree ... we should start a new thread! Also, sorry to hear you were in an accident.  I hope your recovery goes well ... and that you are up and on your feet soon ... so that you can shop, shop, shop!  I agree with you about money being spent on medical stuff.  I have often thought when paying a medical bill ... that that money could have been spent on a really great purse ... or a new dress!  Anyway, I hope you feel better soon.        
Hi JenJen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed this too! I thought I had seen all the posts but guess not. Thank you so much for the well wishes!! Im having an outpatient minor follow up surgery on the 10th. The bad news is I've been warned the recovery will be pretty long 6 to 8 weeks and very painful BUT the good news is it should fix me up and after recovery I can get OFF these meds!!! I will be so dang happy about that. They make me sleep all the time and thats no fun I have sub boxes to stalk and makeup to play with!!! Not to mention chatting with my mut sistahs of the royal order of cosmetica ......wow....sleep induced silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I HAVE to mention before I go THANK YOU for agreeing with me that it sucks to pay medical bills when it's like watching a new bag or a great pair of shoes slip right outta my hands.

OH! Im still kinda new I don't know if its ok for me to start a new thread but we should figure this out because we Blushers need a betteer title up there!! Even just Blush Mystery Beauty Box would be better. I am SO STINKIN excited for this months box!! I have a feeling its going to be great! The spoiler item alone has me doing my inner happy dance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Goodnight Blushers!!! Sweet dreams of the spoiler item daancing in your heads hehehe


----------



## mckondik (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll take another!  At first I wasn't thrilled when I got it from Ipsy but I find myself using it every day as a concealer and a subtle highlighter.  I like that it isn't sparkly so it doesn't highlight my inner eye wrinkles.  I am pleased I am getting a spare I can keep at work


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 4, 2013)

Spoiler number 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cz_dPFSj9g&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL_HSbo7n5R5b8J7QyXs4SD8uw_LEVEBe9


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler number 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cz_dPFSj9g&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL_HSbo7n5R5b8J7QyXs4SD8uw_LEVEBe9

I will not be doing the strange half-pink-half-silver nails, but I will use the pink.  A great way to try a brand and if it is not your color, it would make a great gift.  I wonder if all of us will get the same color--it sounded like it, but your never know.


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 4, 2013)

I love the brand of polish, not 100% into that pink.... but I will try it. Sometimes those shades look too chalky on me. The half and half nails were a little odd! LOL


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a promo code that works?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 4, 2013)

Not huge on the shade, but I am happy to get the brand, and maybe the shade will change mymind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sg00 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh man, just swapped something out on makeupalley to get that very pencil, but I guess it doesn't hurt to have a second one! 

I'm super into nude nails atm, so definitely looking forward to the 2nd item. I'm so excited for this month's box, esp since last month just didn't hit it for me.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 4, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today. It should be here sometime early next week, I hope.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will not be doing the strange half-pink-half-silver nails, but I will use the pink.  A great way to try a brand and if it is not your color, it would make a great gift.  I wonder if all of us will get the same color--it sounded like it, but your never know.
I am not into light colors that much - this pink would have been better in spring.  BUT I just got OPI's black spotted, which is a cool polish that will do "circles" on your nails.  I will do the base in this pink and then put the black spotted over it.  Based on a blog I just saw (from France, no less!), it will look something like this


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 4, 2013)

> I am not into light colors that much - this pink would have been better in spring.Â  BUT I just got OPI's black spotted, which is a cool polish that will do "circles" on your nails.Â  I will do the base in this pink and then put the black spotted over it.Â  Based on a blog I just saw (from France, no less!), it will look something like this


 I like it!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not into light colors that much - this pink would have been better in spring.  BUT I just got OPI's black spotted, which is a cool polish that will do "circles" on your nails.  I will do the base in this pink and then put the black spotted over it.  Based on a blog I just saw (from France, no less!), it will look something like this




You are such an enabler!  I had never heard of this (don't know how I missed it), but now Black Spotted is on it's way to me!!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2013)

it was only available in france for the longest time - could still be - but I got mine off ebay!! enjoy!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not into light colors that much - this pink would have been better in spring.  BUT I just got OPI's black spotted, which is a cool polish that will do "circles" on your nails.  I will do the base in this pink and then put the black spotted over it.  Based on a blog I just saw (from France, no less!), it will look something like this




Oh man, I totally just bought one because of your post.  I am such an easy sell.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I am glad that you all like that look!!  Are you going to try that with the pink butter london nailpolish?  If you google for OPI black spotted, there are tons of pictures out there from some very creative ladies!!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I am glad that you all like that look!!  Are you going to try that with the pink butter london nailpolish?  If you google for OPI black spotted, there are tons of pictures out there from some very creative ladies!! 
Yea I actually googled it before pulling the trigger.  I like to know what kind of looks I can put together before buying.  I don't think I'll be putting the BL polish under it though, I'd probably use a much brighter color since the OPI is black.  That way the bright color pops but still isn't very loud.  The 'holes' make it look really interesting!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 5, 2013)

this months box looks awesome I think it is finally time to pull the trigger and sign up for this box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I hope a good code comes out in the next few days.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 5, 2013)

This box spoils me, my tracking just updated and I found out that my box will arrive on Tuesday. I actually found myself thinking that Tuesday is so far away--too silly compared with some of the other boxes that take weeks (I have a Julep box that has been making its way to me for 11 days)! Hopefully we will get another spoiler today (they said there would be three) to tide me over!


----------



## centaur74 (Oct 5, 2013)

After watching the spoiler I'm crossing my fingers that I get the BL silver instead of the pink.


----------



## lady41 (Oct 5, 2013)

I didnt think the silver polish was an option? just a polish they was using to give an example of how the Bl polish could be used....wonder where the 3rd spoiler is!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didnt think the silver polish was an option? just a polish they was using to give an example of how the Bl polish could be used....wonder where the 3rd spoiler is!
I don't think the silver polish was an option - I believe it was just a demo. 

My box will be here either tuesday or wednesday - I cannot wait!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 5, 2013)

I did it I signed up.  A great friend gave me a referral so I got $10 off a purchase of $30 and she for $10 off to so a win win win!!!!! I'm ridiculously excited about this box!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2013)

nikkimouse - I think you will love this box.  I think for skin care products, this is better than birchbox and for makeup items, this is better than ipsy.  I still love ipsy, of course, but I dumped bb because of all of the punishment boxes.  I have found this box to have great full sized samples and even if I cannot use some of the items, some of them are so nicely done, that they will make for nice presents!  I really liked the handcream in August's box, but I have SO many hand creams and my mom rarely ever buys nice stuff like this - so I gave it to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nikkimouse - I think you will love this box.  I think for skin care products, this is better than birchbox and for makeup items, this is better than ipsy.  I still love ipsy, of course, but I dumped bb because of all of the punishment boxes.  I have found this box to have great full sized samples and even if I cannot use some of the items, some of them are so nicely done, that they will make for nice presents!  I really liked the handcream in August's box, but I have SO many hand creams and my mom rarely ever buys nice stuff like this - so I gave it to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know what you mean  about bb and ipsy I canceled one of my 2 bb this month and i tried to cancel one of my ipsy but the reeled me back in with the zoya spoiler I'm so weak when it comes to good nail polish   lol    if this says as good as it has been i might cancel bb all together   I find my self rarely even wanting things from their shop so the points although nice aren't that much of a draw for me any more.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh...no...I am so weak when it comes to Butter London...And I LOVE my Chella highlighter!  But I just spent $100 yesterday between Bauble Bar and Philosophy!  I....must...resist....


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 5, 2013)

Y



> Oh...no...I am so weak when it comes to Butter London...And I LOVE my Chella highlighter! Â But I just spent $100 yesterday between Bauble Bar and Philosophy! Â I....must...resist....


 Be strong and think of all the shiny things coming your way! I just received a BaubleBar necklace today!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 5, 2013)

> nikkimouse - I think you will love this box.Â  I think for skin care products, this is better than birchbox and for makeup items, this is better than ipsy.Â  I still love ipsy, of course, but I dumped bb because of all of the punishment boxes.Â  I have found this box to have great full sized samples and even if I cannot use some of the items, some of them are so nicely done, that they will make for nice presents!Â  I really liked the handcream in August's box, but I have SO many hand creams and my mom rarely ever buys nice stuff like this - so I gave it to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That Mor hand cream is so luxurious! I feel very fancy every time I use it.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh...no...I am so weak when it comes to Butter London...And I LOVE my Chella highlighter!  But I just spent $100 yesterday between Bauble Bar and Philosophy!  I....must...resist....

Give in! Do it! ALL OF THE GOODIES!

I am a terrible influence.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Oct 5, 2013)

> I did it I signed up.Â  A great friend gave me a referral so I got $10 off a purchase of $30 and she for $10 off to so a win win win!!!!! I'm ridiculously excited about this box!!Â


 WINNER!!!! WINNER!!!! Bwahaha I'm excited to go shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Y
Be strong and think of all the shiny things coming your way! I just received a BaubleBar necklace today!
Thank you!  I ordered the Bauble Bar mystery makeover, plus I am getting a free bracelet they are offering with a $40 purchase!  Code GLITZ

And, Philosophy is having a mystery gift event-when you spend $50 you get a free $90 gift bag.  Code Treat13.  And, I _did_ pick up 2 Butter London's at Ulta during 21 days of beauty.   AND I am getting a Zoya from IPSY.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!  I ordered the Bauble Bar mystery makeover, plus I am getting a free bracelet they are offering with a $40 purchase!  Code GLITZ

And, Philosophy is having a mystery gift event-when you spend $50 you get a free $90 gift bag.  Code Treat13.  And, I _did_ pick up 2 Butter London's at Ulta during 21 days of beauty.   AND I am getting a Zoya from IPSY.
Do they have a mystery makeover deal right now?  I was waiting for another one to come around, as I waited too long and missed out on the last two.  It looks like they've been worth it in the past!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a baublebar bracelet in my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 6, 2013)

Where is the second spoiler?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ladies, somehow I'm missing spoilers. If I sign up now, do I get October? Does anyone have a $10 off coupon ? Xoxo Shauna


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spoiler Video is up and box is available to buy!

http://www.blush.com/product_October+2013_54170.htm?show_full_site=1 Chella Pencil
Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spoiler number 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cz_dPFSj9g&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL_HSbo7n5R5b8J7QyXs4SD8uw_LEVEBe9

here are the spoilers!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 6, 2013)

> Ladies, somehow I'm missing spoilers. If I sign up now, do I get October? Does anyone have a $10 off coupon ? Xoxo Shauna


 The $10 off $30 or more is something that you can get when you are referred by another customer (it may have some restrictions, but it is a great deal since shipping is free). If you PM me with your E-mail, I will be happy to send you one (I am sure anyone else would be too).


----------



## Glossygirl (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm also happy to help if anyone want the $10 (off a $30 purchase) coupon. And yes, if you order now, you would still get the October box which features these two fabulous items among others: Spoiler http://www.blush.com/product_October+2013_54170.htm?show_full_site=1 Spoiler http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cz_dPFSj9g&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL_HSbo7n5R5b8J7QyXs4SD8uw_LEVEBe9 The $10 coupon can definitely be used on the blush mystery box. If you choose the one time purchase option of $34.95, it would bring the price down to $24.95 and you would not have to worry about canceling. If you choose the monthly subscription option of $24.95 , then you would have to add another item to make the $30 minimum. Canceling the monthly subscription is easy and can be done online or by phone. I've ordered the blush mystery box off and on since it started in Febuary. Some months, it has been spectacular, others months, not so much. But I'm excited about this month's preview spoilers and will order one myself! If you would like the $10 coupon, just send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they have a mystery makeover deal right now?  I was waiting for another one to come around, as I waited too long and missed out on the last two.  It looks like they've been worth it in the past!
A couple of days ago, the Mystery Makeover was still available in the colors black and blue only.  The free bracelet is really nice!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 6, 2013)

All you ladies are awesome - thanks so much for being enablers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 6, 2013)

Wheres the mystery makeover deal?? and what do you get with it?   Ive gotten one month of Blush Mystery and the Fashion Essentials package.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

The Blush Mystery Box has consistently been one of my absolute favorite beauty subs...until last month lol

BUT..I'm totally stoked for the October box!! According to the tracking email, my box should be arriving Tuesday!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Oct 6, 2013)

> The Blush Mystery Box has consistently been one of my absolute favorite beauty subs...until last month lol BUT..I'm totally stoked for the October box!! According to the tracking email, my box should be arriving Tuesday!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so excited to try this box. I've been eyeing it for a few months and the sneak peeks just sucked me in for October. I'm super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wheres the mystery makeover deal?? and what do you get with it?   Ive gotten one month of Blush Mystery and the Fashion Essentials package.
I think they are talking about Baublebar and it looks like it may be gone.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they are talking about Baublebar and it looks like it may be gone.

Yes, we are talking about Bauble Bar, I am sorry, I didn't mean to get off topic!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

And, I just checked, I think the Bauble Bar deal is gone now.  It should have been gone before I got mine, really.  I lucked out that the color I wanted was still there.

 I have still not ordered the blush beauty.  I am proud of myself.  But...I might buckle if the 3rd reveal is something I want.  Ok, lets make a deal...if congress starts the government back up, I buy the Mystery Box!  If they don't, I send some strongly worded letters to Washington about how they are hurting the economy.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, we are talking about Bauble Bar, I am sorry, I didn't mean to get off topic!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, I just checked, I think the Bauble Bar deal is gone now.  It should have been gone before I got mine, really.  I lucked out that the color I wanted was still there.

 I have still not ordered the blush beauty.  I am proud of myself.  But...I might buckle if the 3rd reveal is something I want.  Ok, lets make a deal...if congress starts the government back up, I buy the Mystery Box!  If they don't, I send some strongly worded letters to Washington about how they are hurting the economy.







Dear God, I hope this mess is over in time for you to still get the October box!  I am directly affected by all of this...my hubby and I are both out of work right now because we're "non-essential"



  That doesn't mean what the general public thinks it means!!!  Thankfully, we saved ahead and planned for this type of emergency, so I'll still be getting my October box on Tuesday!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 6, 2013)

Thats neat that many of us will get our Blush on Tuesday ! Do more ladies here think Ipsy drags it on too long? At first it was all exciting for me, but I realized the fun conversations doesnt really start until the glam rooms open up mid month. I feel like the first week is a Bleh.. getting blurry or obscure photographs to stare at. Maybe others think its a fun game, I dunno.....

BTW. I canceled one subscription service called goodebox when I found out the billing was early  but the shipments werent until the end of the month.. It doesnt seem right to me to charge my money and make me wait that long.

Im happy what Blush did, charge us and then send out...


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Dear God, I hope this mess is over in time for you to still get the October box!  I am directly affected by all of this...my hubby and I are both out of work right now because we're "non-essential"



  That doesn't mean what the general public thinks it means!!!  Thankfully, we saved ahead and planned for this type of emergency, so I'll still be getting my October box on Tuesday!





My husband is a contractor that may be out of work soon.  We saved for emergencies too...but my husband considers makeup to be "non-essential"! 



 people have no idea how far-reaching this is.  And plenty of small businesses that politicians like to claim to support are being hurt by the shutdown too.


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today!  I'll post what is in it if no one else beats me to it.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Andi and Momsgot. Im so sorry for you both !!  My father was a Veteran and we had a civilian neighbor that worked at the mess hall at  a base.  I thought you all made good money ? Our neighbor was always going on vacation and he seemed to be doing very well.  But if you are furloughed that can be quite shocking, isnt it going to be backpaid to you all? I heard rumors, I dont know too much about it.

My husband is in construction so he always has layoffs. In one year we would get no pay for weeks and have to do unemployed insurance. Are you guys signing up for unemployment? Is that what you are supposed to do? I dont know much about it.

We got creative like getting paid for plasma donation to be able to buy dinner. Trust me, I think very very few Americans ever get to that point. That is extremely poor. I remember years ago in my first marriage I was so hungry for Burger King. I sold some beautiful sandled slippers off my feet to someone for five dollars to be able to eat. Ive known such real poverty that hunger is truly the marker when youve really reached critical point.  Sometimes the food stamps only go so far or get delayed for some reason or another, 

My father inlaw too is in construction too and to him, layoffs were part of life. He knew how to be thrifty like build his own house, etc

I admit I join these subscription clubs as the poor moms way to experience high end makeup.  But never get a chance to do buy the products after I like them. I cant even take advantage of Ipsy discounts. That ten dollar bag is my one shot and when it runs out, I cry, like running out of my dermae e scrub. I dont know how long I can do Blush. I told myself, just one month treat. but the value is so good. I want to try and keep it, its my only one shot as well to experience this kind of makeup. Ive never been in a Saks or Nordstrom before.  If I was well off, Id buy direct from Sephora etc, Being poor is such pain.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Andi and Momsgot. Im so sorry for you both !!  My father was a Veteran and we had a civilian neighbor that worked at the mess hall at  a base.  I thought you all made good money ? Our neighbor was always going on vacation and he seemed to be doing very well.  But if you are furloughed that can be quite shocking, isnt it going to be backpaid to you all? I heard rumors, I dont know too much about it.

My husband is in construction so he always has layoffs. In one year we would get no pay for weeks and have to do unemployed insurance. Are you guys signing up for unemployment? Is that what you are supposed to do? I dont know much about it.

We got creative like getting paid for plasma donation to be able to buy dinner. Trust me, I think very very few Americans ever get to that point. That is extremely poor. I remember years ago in my first marriage I was so hungry for Burger King. I sold some beautiful sandled slippers off my feet to someone for five dollars to be able to eat. Ive known such real poverty that hunger is truly the marker when youve really reached critical point.  Sometimes the food stamps only go so far or get delayed for some reason or another, 

My father inlaw too is in construction too and to him, layoffs were part of life. He knew how to be thrifty like build his own house, etc

I admit I join these subscription clubs as the poor moms way to experience high end makeup.  But never get a chance to do buy the products after I like them. I cant even take advantage of Ipsy discounts. That ten dollar bag is my one shot and when it runs out, I cry, like running out of my dermae e scrub. I dont know how long I can do Blush. I told myself, just one month treat. but the value is so good. I want to try and keep it, its my only one shot as well to experience this kind of makeup. Ive never been in a Saks or Nordstrom before.  If I was well off, Id buy direct from Sephora etc, Being poor is such pain.



 

Wow!  No-my husband I I are very lucky.  He is a contractor-and we have a savings to last us for several months.  He is not a federal employee, and he won't be reimbursed if he is furloughed.   We are very lucky, though.  I only meant that if my husband was going to be out of a job, that I would scale back not buy more.  Didn't mean for this conversation to get so off topic though! I wonder when the next reveal will come.  Today?  Much longer and people will be posting reviews.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is out for delivery today!  I'll post what is in it if no one else beats me to it.

I can't wait to hear what is inside! &lt;3


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can't wait to hear what is inside! &lt;3

I will be stalking this thread all day to see your box pic!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will be stalking this thread all day to see your box pic!






Usually my UPS doesn't arrive until 4 or 5, but the last few packages came closer to 1, so here's hoping I'll have an update in 3 or 4 hours!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah,thats so cool Momsgot. I hope my husband will be a contractor one day. Hes already moving up some in his company  . Im happy that youre doing well. If anyone needs a glimpse into the poor. they are just like you and me.  They still need things to feel alive and special. I get mad when I hear people say the poor should be squatting in their shack eating rice and beans . I remember being in plasma and the person next to me was donating so he could go out to the movies. Another woman would save up her plasma earnings for a whole month to take her and her daughter to the mall.  If we had no enjoyment, whats life worth. Its better to enjoy things in life than be into gambling or drugs.

Maybe Im inappropiate and out of place here, but  I am poor and it means a lot to me to get over 100 dollars of makeup for only 25 dollars. Its how I get by in life, lol...Ill never buy the stuff individually on my own. and when it runs out, it runs out.

Argh, enough of my tears story..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow!  No-my husband I I are very lucky.  He is a contractor-and we have a savings to last us for several months.  He is not a federal employee, and he won't be reimbursed if he is furloughed.   We are very lucky, though.  I only meant that if my husband was going to be out of a job, that I would scale back not buy more.  Didn't mean for this conversation to get so off topic though! I wonder when the next reveal will come.  Today?  Much longer and people will be posting reviews.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow, I have a busy day today but Ill check back ! Looking forward as well !   



    I gave up on Ipsy forum this week wait is too long and drama queenish.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Usually my UPS doesn't arrive until 4 or 5, but the last few packages came closer to 1, so here's hoping I'll have an update in 3 or 4 hours!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Usually my UPS doesn't arrive until 4 or 5, but the last few packages came closer to 1, so here's hoping I'll have an update in 3 or 4 hours!

EEEEEEEeeeeee!! I'm so excited!!! I have a feeling this box is going to be one of the best ever from Blush!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Tifanny, how many have you gotten? This will be my second.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
EEEEEEEeeeeee!! I'm so excited!!! I have a feeling this box is going to be one of the best ever from Blush!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
 I believe this will be my 7th


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I believe this will be my 7th





Wow !  Youre so lucky !  



  On the Ipsy forums, so many still dont know about Blush.  When we keep bumping up this thread, more will know our joy ! lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 7, 2013)

I cannot believe no one has gotten this one yet. Please, UPS, deliver to someone early!


----------



## Mommy0408 (Oct 7, 2013)

I finally caved an subscribed to this one last night so I will be getting my box a few days later but cannot wait for my first Blush box, looks like one of the better subs out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cant wait to see some more spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot believe no one has gotten this one yet. Please, UPS, deliver to someone early!

Me either!  I want info!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

mine just has a wed date and that the label has been printed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  wahhhhh!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

I just checked my tracking and it's been bumped from a Wed. delivery to TOMORROW!! Wahoo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just checked my tracking and it's been bumped from a Wed. delivery to TOMORROW!! Wahoo!




Ugh. I keep refreshing hoping the same thing would happen to me.  But Fedex has not updated since the first day it went out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's still somewhere on the east side of the country I assume.


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Usually my UPS doesn't arrive until 4 or 5, but the last few packages came closer to 1, so here's hoping I'll have an update in 3 or 4 hours!
 Of course this is the ONE TIME your UPS guy doesn't come till super late in the day.  It's like they know a bunch of women on the internet are sitting at the edge of their seats today!  The suspense is creating an ulcer in me.


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Of course this is the ONE TIME your UPS guy doesn't come till super late in the day.  It's like they know a bunch of women on the internet are sitting at the edge of their seats today!  The suspense is creating an ulcer in me.

I know it, right?  I've woken my 10 week old puppy twice now (not something I do on purpose!) because I keep thinking I hear UPS.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

My UPS man comes in the evening and hes really cute too. Young blonde guy..I always smile when he makes his deliveries.


----------



## Tweedy144 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

All that looks great, except the item with the shade "medium"...I can't wear medium anything! A little sad because I'd like to try that!!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My UPS man comes in the evening and hes really cute too. Young blonde guy..I always smile when he makes his deliveries.




Lucky you.  No UPS guy is young here for some reason.  But I used to get a burly manly UPS guy at my old place, and when he came too early in the day, I had to roll out of bed in my nightie and open the door....completely forgetting what I was wearing.  This is starting to sound like a dirty movie....


----------



## xchristina (Oct 7, 2013)

are those all full sizes?


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tweedy144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Whoa this box looks amazing!!!  I would use everything in here.  I hope the lipgloss comes in cooler colors than the neutral pinky shades we always get.


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are those all full sizes?

I just got mine.  The Mirabella, Butter London, Chella, lip gloss, and Theraplex are full size.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got mine.  The Mirabella, Butter London, Chella, lip gloss, and Theraplex are full size.

Post Pics!! Post Pics!! Pretty Please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tweedy144 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Post Pics!! Post Pics!! Pretty Please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OK, just keep in mind that I don't have my good camera at the moment.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you! I'm wondering if there will be variances in the box contents this month, too??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Eeee...such a great box...I'm excited!!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I'm wondering if there will be variances in the box contents this month, too??
According to Tweedy144's pic of the product card, we're probably receiving 1 of 4 shades of the lipgloss and 1 of 3 shades of the mirabella highlighting powder!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to Tweedy144's pic of the product card, we're probably receiving 1 of 4 shades of the lipgloss and 1 of 3 shades of the mirabella highlighting powder!

Thank you!! I guess in my excitement, I missed that part! Lol


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL ! yes it does ! a dirty movie ! ROFL !!!

Im sure he had a nice "package" to deliver, hehe..

My husband would be very peeved if he thought I liked the UPS guy, hed be looking at his kids twice to see if they were his. Oh wait, he thinks its the milkman, lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lucky you.  No UPS guy is young here for some reason.  But I used to get a burly manly UPS guy at my old place, and when he came too early in the day, I had to roll out of bed in my nightie and open the door....completely forgetting what I was wearing.  This is starting to sound like a dirty movie....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Michaela, I love your new profile pic!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

ohhh, purty!!    I put the skin medium whatever it is in my swap list (am I the ONLY one that doesn't want BB/CC/DD creams??), but everything else is a go!  Well, it depends on the lip color, I suppose....

so the mirabella has these 3 choices


Glowing Coral is a light, coral shade.
Shimmer Rose is a light, rose-pink shade.
Latte Swirl is a light, mocha shade.

I would love either latte or rose, but if I get coral, I think I can live with it.

myface lip pop has more than just 4 shades, so who knows which shade they picked http://www.blush.com/product_Lip+Pop+Gloss_41230.htm

please no nude or hot pink shade!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

for those who got the box, what did you get for the mirabella and myface?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

hehe, makes me remember the two week rant and rage that IPSY members did over not getting that one Butter London, and yet with Blush, were all getting one !

Im exciting about that Mirabella, never had one, Ill have to look it up


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for those who got the box, what did you get for the mirabella and myface?

I received Glowing Coral and I'm not sure of the myface shade.  It is a light pink.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hehe, makes me remember the two week rant and rage that IPSY members did over not getting that one Butter London, and yet with Blush, were all getting one !

Im exciting about that Mirabella, never had one, Ill have to look it up
and ipsy didn't give out a full sized BL either!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 7, 2013)

The mirabella is $38 on blush web site.. All the colors look beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LittleEmmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I received Glowing Coral
do you like the color?  Is it really peachy or more muted?

also, what is the color of your myface lip gloss and how does that color look to you?  thank you!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Whoa ! I had no idea ! Birchbox does the same. teeny tiny replica samples.

I feel soooo spoiled with Blush !

Quote:

Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and ipsy didn't give out a full sized BL either!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Michaela, I love your new profile pic!






Aw, thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  do you like the color?  Is it really peachy or more muted?

also, what is the color of your myface lip gloss and how does that color look to you?  thank you!!

I would say it is a peachy, shimmery color.

Not sure of the shade color on the myface, but it is a light pink.  I am quite fair, so it should work for me!

EDIT: The lip color is Sweetest Thing


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope I get hot stuff and the latte shimmer...


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 7, 2013)

My mirabella is glowing coral. Very pretty it has sparkles in it. My MyFace is Maneater 235. Had to go on the Myface web site no color on tube. It says sheer red on the description, but it is more of a berry color. I love it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

ohhh, maneater is also one that I was looking at!!  anything but pink!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

so

the sweetest thing

maneater

====

2 more shades to go

see a theme here?  lol.  I just finally got it - duh!!!  Pop songs!!  Someone loves the Big '80's!! hahaha


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL ! all they need now is One Night in Bangkok, Hungry like the Wolf and Brand New Lover.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so

the sweetest thing

maneater

====

2 more shades to go

see a theme here?  lol.  I just finally got it - duh!!!  Pop songs!!  Someone loves the Big '80's!! hahaha


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 7, 2013)

What was everyone's free gift this month?  I received a foil sample and a couple of coupons?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

It looks like I wont receive mine tonight, Maybe tomorrow or wenesday..


----------



## Javaprincess (Oct 7, 2013)

This month looks great! I received the chella in Ipsy and haven't used it yet....wasn't quite sure what to do with it. Now I can go watch the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love the Mirabella and Butter London!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah, ok, I checked my tracking number, It says wenesday evening..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like I wont receive mine tonight, Maybe tomorrow or wenesday..


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Its a really creamy texture and they say rim your eyes with it along lower waterline. It really makes your eyes pop.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month looks great! I received the chella in Ipsy and haven't used it yet....wasn't quite sure what to do with it. Now I can go watch the video



Love the Mirabella and Butter London!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This month looks great! I received the chella in Ipsy and haven't used it yet....wasn't quite sure what to do with it. Now I can go watch the video



Love the Mirabella and Butter London!!
I use it to..

line my lower waterline

highlight in my inner eye portion

under my eyebrow if I want more definiation

AND I use it as a spot concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really find it to be a multi-purpose item


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use it to..

line my lower waterline

highlight in my inner eye portion

under my eyebrow if I want more definiation

AND I use it as a spot concealer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really find it to be a multi-purpose item

All of the above, plus I use it as an eyeshadow base and undereye concealer. I am glad to get a 2nd one. I have thought about ordering one with discount code. I am glad I didn't. 

My samples were the Dremu oil (got once before) and foil pack of night cream.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone got a Brad ultra peel they want to trade for African black soap ? A bar and mini liquid bottle?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

If anyone doesnt want their Brad ultra peel (tiny black tube sample) I can give you some soaps or Aubrey samples  in trade, The Brad  does burn like the Pumpkin mask that Ipsters got so Im thinking many sensitive skins cant use it.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My UPS man comes in the evening and hes really cute too. Young blonde guy..I always smile when he makes his deliveries.






Not gonna lie, you made me want to watch Legally Blonde.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL ! does it have that kind of scene in it? I have to watch it !  Ive never seen that movie yet !

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not gonna lie, you made me want to watch Legally Blonde.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Not sure if it's a UPS guy but a cute delivery guy makes a girl get all awkward and shy. You should watch it! Its a guilty favorite.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

That sounds so sweet ! Reese Witherspoon in that movie is  a classic !

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not sure if it's a UPS guy but a cute delivery guy makes a girl get all awkward and shy. You should watch it! Its a guilty favorite.


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 8, 2013)

Third reveal is up http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CrK6IA2mAjE


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2013)

mine has been changed to thursday delivery now!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone want to talk about past months box? I tried the Raccine serum, I thought it made my pores larger, anyone else have a problem with serums doing that or is it natural? Im 41 now so Im just starting to get interested in anti anging skincare. Any ladies with more experience please advise cause im also trying to decide on a Christmas gift for my mom.

I LOVE the Amlactin foot cream, OMG, it works soooo good ! It really does do the job on thick calloused feet.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

And onto the Brad Ultra peel. guess no one wanted to trade theirs, for those that tried it, what did you think of it?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

Guess who's box is out for delivery today?? --------&gt;THIS girl! WOOHOOO!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2013)

I haven't noticed that with the serum and my pores, pinkgirlie.   Are they more noticeable because your face is more moisturized, maybe?

I haven't tried the peel yet - I am waiting for a time where I don't have to go anywhere for a day, in case I have an allergic reaction to it!! lol  Probably this weekend, as it is a long holiday weekend here.  I will use it.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, Im in need to make my pores smaller. I only tried the first serum, I should try the rest of the proudct in the travel sampler pack and see what happens.

I did like the Brad Peel . it acted like a serum that wanted to settle in my pores, but it did make my cheeks plumper and its supposed to be really good stuff. Theres a slight tingle from the acids in it, Some sensitive skins could have a problem like the Ipsy girls and the pumpkin mask,

I used to make my own peels using orange oil. Dont try youself cause its REALLY STRONG ! and is dangerous around eyes. but it took away my sensitivity.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't noticed that with the serum and my pores, pinkgirlie.   Are they more noticeable because your face is more moisturized, maybe?

I haven't tried the peel yet - I am waiting for a time where I don't have to go anywhere for a day, in case I have an allergic reaction to it!! lol  Probably this weekend, as it is a long holiday weekend here.  I will use it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2013)

I haven't even gotten shipping yet...sigh...gettin' jealous over here!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I haven't even gotten shipping yet...sigh...gettin' jealous over here!


 I'm sorry!! Sending fast shipping vibes your way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2013)

We've already been doing most of the October discussing over here, but I vote for November, we start a new thread, like with most of the other subs! Anyone agree?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We've already been doing most of the October discussing over here, but I vote for November, we start a new thread, like with most of the other subs! Anyone agree?

That would be great!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> We've already been doing most of the October discussing over here, but I vote for November, we start a new thread, like with most of the other subs! Anyone agree?


 Agreed!!


----------



## LittleEmmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We've already been doing most of the October discussing over here, but I vote for November, we start a new thread, like with most of the other subs! Anyone agree?

Makes good sense!


----------



## xchristina (Oct 8, 2013)

Aw, my mirabella highlighting powder came broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> Aw, my mirabella highlighting powder came broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, no! Definitely contact them..blush has excellent customer service!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 8, 2013)

Where the hell is my UPS guy??? My Sample Society box got here yesterday, much earlier...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> Where the hell is my UPS guy??? My Sample Society box got here yesterday, much earlier...


 I am wondering the.exact.same.thing...GAH! Hurry it up, Mona! (My UPS lady!)


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine just came! I got the lipgloss in #331 Hey Baby (a pinkish purple shimmer) and my Mirabella is in the Glowing Coral. I can't wait to try my goodies!


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 8, 2013)

I received Hey baby as well, but my Mirabella was in the Shimmer Rose.

I'm most excited about the Mirabella (although I have 100 highligher/blush products) and the Theraplex, my hands and feet could always use a good product!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got my box! I received the Mirabella in the coral shade, as well...I LOVE how it's textured, but I've always been a sucker for packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm expecting mine tomorrow. I am always excited to receive my Blush Box! It is my all time favorite!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 8, 2013)

How does everyone like the Mirabella? Has anyone tried it yet? I have so many highlighters but if its amazing, I'll have to keep it, if its not HG material then I'll add it to my gift pile. So watcha ladies think?


----------



## sg00 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, my mirabella highlighting powder came broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine too! I just ripped open my package in excitement and came across a completely shattered mirabella  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I called up blush, and they were very quick to place in a replacement order... yay!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 8, 2013)

Same with me!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

Everyone like my new Av? I just took it this afternoon, Not bad for a 40 something year old woman, Buahahahaha ! 

I only did some modeling between the ages of 19-21, I havent took pictures for more than 7 years, cause I was aging quite poorly and gaining weight, Decided today to go for it !


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 8, 2013)

> Everyone like my new Av? I just took it this afternoon, Not bad for a 40 something year old woman, Buahahahaha !Â  I only did some modeling between the ages of 19-21, I havent took pictures for more than 7 years, cause I was aging quite poorly and gaining weight, Decided today to go for it !


 You look Awesome!! Rock it Girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You look Awesome!! Rock it Girl















LOL ! thank you ! I figured Im on a makeup forum and better walk the talk ! hehe.


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone like my new Av? I just took it this afternoon, Not bad for a 40 something year old woman, Buahahahaha ! 

I only did some modeling between the ages of 19-21, I havent took pictures for more than 7 years, cause I was aging quite poorly and gaining weight, Decided today to go for it !

You look great! 40 is the new.... something! Heck I am going to be shhhhhh 47 in a couple of months. I look better now than I did at 30. I do wish I had my 25 year old skin though.... LOL


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 8, 2013)

Got mine! 

Mirabella in the Glowing Coral and the gloss in Hey Baby I think... The blush is so nice. I swatched it on my hand and it looks like it will keep me glowing in the winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got more Emu or w/e samples.


----------



## heatherdear (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone know what Latte Swirl looks like on?  I received it &amp; wondering if it goes well with fair/light skin. 

For lip gloss I received 134: Crazy in Love &amp; oh my it's like pepto pink with sparkles - it scares me a bit.  The plus side, it's in the fair category.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 8, 2013)

You look great too Naydene, now lets see those lovely eyes ! I wish I could do more with my eyes being asian   ,Ive heard it all, its exotic, blah, blah, blah, but so little I can do makeup wise..Ive always liked my lips as best feature and Im just proportionate space wise, My nose is not so great. I could go far with plastic surgery

for skin, Ive been having great luck with Giovanni line ! my skin is super reactive and will break out if it doesnt like something or if something has too many impure chemicals

Giovanni D- tox with activated volcanic ash soaps and scrubs works great. Im also using Dermae E scrub that Ipsy introduced me to.

For face I use mineral powder. I really llike Physicals formula Cover tox.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You look great! 40 is the new.... something! Heck I am going to be shhhhhh 47 in a couple of months. I look better now than I did at 30. I do wish I had my 25 year old skin though.... LOL


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 8, 2013)

I was going to ask about the lipgloss, actually, mine says "Med/Dark" but it's practically clearish...I haven't opened it yet. but I am always told how my skin tone is "Porcelain" and "alabaster" so I'm a little worried.


----------



## sg00 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherdear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know what Latte Swirl looks like on?  I received it &amp; wondering if it goes well with fair/light skin. 

For lip gloss I received 134: Crazy in Love &amp; oh my it's like pepto pink with sparkles - it scares me a bit.  The plus side, it's in the fair category.

I tested my broken one out just now. On my fair-medium skin, it's already too dark for a blush. The combo of bronze and pink-beige colors is gorgeous, but unfortunately gave me an awkward cross between fun-in-the-sun and sun-burnt. It may work better as a bronzer though.... that will be test #2 tomorrow! I imagine this may work best as a blush for someone with medium skin and up.

update: Well, unfortunately the pink tones in the product prevent it from being a bronzer either. I ended up using the Real Techniques stippling brush with it, and the lighter application seemed to work better this time around.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 8, 2013)

I got mine today too! It's a great box! But unfortunately, I might be trading most of it off.


----------



## heatherdear (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sg00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I tested my broken one out just now. On my fair-medium skin, it's already too dark for a blush. The combo of bronze and pink-beige colors is gorgeous, but unfortunately gave me an awkward cross between fun-in-the-sun and sun-burnt. It may work better as a bronzer though.... that will be test #2 tomorrow! I imagine this may work best as a blush for someone with medium skin and up.
Thx for the insight.  I was thinking the color would be best for someone with medium skin &amp; up.  Maybe I'll be able to trade or sell this 1.


----------



## susanleia (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't noticed that with the serum and my pores, pinkgirlie.   Are they more noticeable because your face is more moisturized, maybe?

I haven't tried the peel yet - I am waiting for a time where I don't have to go anywhere for a day, in case I have an allergic reaction to it!! lol  Probably this weekend, as it is a long holiday weekend here.  I will use it.

That's my problem! I have several peels I'd like to do, but I'm always concerned about downtime. Things like work sure get in the way of skin care!


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 9, 2013)

At the risk of sounding stupid...... I am really confused as to the eyelash stuff. On every picture (the box and the card), there's an actual mascara wand brush with the little sponge thing at the end. Even the directions tell you to use both....... am I missing something because mine only has the sponge thing at the end of the applicator? Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for the review on the latte swirl....I still hope to get the rose one and not the coral...not that I loathe peach, but I would rather have the rose. 

I so hope I get a darker lip gloss and not a light pink one!


----------



## linda37027 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At the risk of sounding stupid...... I am really confused as to the eyelash stuff. On every picture (the box and the card), there's an actual mascara wand brush with the little sponge thing at the end. Even the directions tell you to use both....... am I missing something because mine only has the sponge thing at the end of the applicator? Thanks for any assistance!

I was wondering the same thing. Not sure exactly how to use either. Not sure how full my Vitamin H tube was. It had a lot of air in it. Love everything else.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

This isnt good ! I have to make my face brighter, not darker or more muddied looking. Im fair beige skin, I hope I can use it ! Im getting mine tonight.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sg00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I tested my broken one out just now. On my fair-medium skin, it's already too dark for a blush. The combo of bronze and pink-beige colors is gorgeous, but unfortunately gave me an awkward cross between fun-in-the-sun and sun-burnt. It may work better as a bronzer though.... that will be test #2 tomorrow! I imagine this may work best as a blush for someone with medium skin and up.


----------



## xchristina (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sg00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine too! I just ripped open my package in excitement and came across a completely shattered mirabella  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I called up blush, and they were very quick to place in a replacement order... yay!

Same for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You didn't get a confirmation email for the replacement though did you? I'm not sure if I'm supposed to get the email.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Im checking the IPSY forum too, but barely. It seems wrong to start so late on average mid month. Theres magic in a new month, and with IPSY the glam rooms and review and shipping , IPSY members have to wait a long time.

Im happy to find this forum and happy what Blush did in bumping up their timing so we can enjoy our makeup with a new month.

Anyone else have IPSY fatigue?


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, all.   I used to subscribe to Beautyfix, but that has been replaced by the Blush mystery box.  Haven't subscribed yet, but this month looks good.  I know there were codes in the summer, but does anyone have any that work now?  (e.g. $5 off of 25% off).

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 9, 2013)

Would anyone be willing to send me a referral for $10 off? Would love to try this box!


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 9, 2013)

I am quite surprised. I was not interested in the mirabella because I was like "oh another too strong highlighter" and I was wowed that it was better than I thought. I must have got the lightest one because I had to layer it on to get a sheen which impresses me because things like the benefit watts up are too strong too fast.

The chella pencil I wasn't that keyed into either and I think I have a new romantic pairing with it. My problem is that I'm pale fair to the point that its a diamond in the rough if I can find something that matches my skin tone. This is perfect. Someone saying they use it as a concealer made me try it like that (I was worried that a highlighter would call attention to it) and I was very impressed. Definitely will be buying again.

Butter London always a plus. I already have Butter London Nail Foundation so I needed a butter london polish finally to cover it. 

The rest I'm like meh but it doesn't matter because of those three products.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bevin79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would anyone be willing to send me a referral for $10 off? Would love to try this box!
Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you one.


----------



## xchristina (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bevin79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would anyone be willing to send me a referral for $10 off? Would love to try this box!

I'll send you a referral email, but I'm pretty sure the person who sends the referral gets the $10.. not the person signing up.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bevin79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Would anyone be willing to send me a referral for $10 off? Would love to try this box!

I'll send you a referral email, but I'm pretty sure the person who sends the referral gets the $10.. not the person signing up.

they both get $10 off


----------



## bevin79 (Oct 9, 2013)

> Would anyone be willing to send me a referral for $10 off? Would love to try this box!


 Got one! Thanks everybody!! That was a fast response!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got my box!  I can see why some of you ladies had a shattered product,  my UPS guy handed me a box that was completely crushed on one side, and there's nothing in the box preventing the products from getting damaged.  They should atleaast use some bubble wrap in here.  Luckily all my stuff shifted over to the non-crushed side.

I got the latte swirl Mirabella and the Hey Baby shade for the lipgloss (deep pink with purple tones).  The swatch they have the myface cosmetics website is laughably different from the way the lipgloss actually looks.  The lipgloss is pretty sheer, so the skintones they have it as (med/dark, etc.) doesn't necessarily apply.  I'm a medium and I think I can wear all the fair shades.

The latte swirl is too pigmented to be simply a highlighter, and as a blush it's very subtle on my medium complexion but it makes me look really healthy without looking like I have a lot of blush on since it matches my skintone pretty well.  The texture is amazing!  I love this product the most out of all the things we got in this box.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 9, 2013)

my box was supposed to come today but all I received was the nail polish remover wipes I ordered at the same time :-( but the blush box was listed on the packing slip.


----------



## sg00 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You didn't get a confirmation email for the replacement though did you? I'm not sure if I'm supposed to get the email.
I just got a confirmation email actually! I'm guessing you will soon as well.


----------



## sg00 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
The latte swirl is too pigmented to be simply a highlighter, and as a blush it's very subtle on my medium complexion but it makes me look really healthy without looking like I have a lot of blush on since it matches my skintone pretty well.  The texture is amazing!  I love this product the most out of all the things we got in this box.
Jealous!! I almost want to tan a shade darker just so that I can use my latte swirl properly. I LOVE that it's not overtly glittery, which is my main gripe with highlighters,


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sg00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jealous!! I almost want to tan a shade darker just so that I can use my latte swirl properly. I LOVE that it's not overtly glittery, which is my main gripe with highlighters, 
I'm actually pretty surprised this box had my shades right,  I've gotten so many things from birchbox and glossybox for fair-skinned ladies.  Maybe you can save your highlighter to use in the summer, or vacation?


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my box was supposed to come today but all I received was the nail polish remover wipes I ordered at the same time :-( but the blush box was listed on the packing slip.
Did the slip say it was like 1 of 2 packages coming your way, or did it actually list the blush mystery box as an item in your box?  I would call them immediately if it's the latter.  Like everyone said here, they have amazing customer service.  There was probably a mad rush this month to get all the subs out and the packer probably missed the mystery box on your order form.


----------



## spwest (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey! Sorry to post this here, but I'm a little unsure of where it should go...I got the Mirabella in "Glowing Coral", swatched it on my hand and I don't think it will work for me.  Where would I go to find potential swaps?  I searched for swap, but the thread that came up seemed pretty old....


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  I can see why some of you ladies had a shattered product,  my UPS guy handed me a box that was completely crushed on one side, and there's nothing in the box preventing the products from getting damaged.  They should atleaast use some bubble wrap in here.  Luckily all my stuff shifted over to the non-crushed side.

I got the latte swirl Mirabella and the Hey Baby shade for the lipgloss (deep pink with purple tones).  The swatch they have the myface cosmetics website is laughably different from the way the lipgloss actually looks.  The lipgloss is pretty sheer, so the skintones they have it as (med/dark, etc.) doesn't necessarily apply.  I'm a medium and I think I can wear all the fair shades.

The latte swirl is too pigmented to be simply a highlighter, and as a blush it's very subtle on my medium complexion but it makes me look really healthy without looking like I have a lot of blush on since it matches my skintone pretty well.  The texture is amazing!  I love this product the most out of all the things we got in this box.

Oh my,.... Im asian,  but I have fair skin, I hope I get a light colored one ! The mirabella seems to be the star of the package, (most expensive)  I dont remember the beauty quiz I did with Blush.. Tonight Ill find out.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2013)

I have medium skin, and I am still bouncing between rose &amp; latte.  I do not want coral!!

arggggghhh, I won't find out until tomorrow evening!!


----------



## CSCS (Oct 9, 2013)

I just got my box today and I'M IN LOVE. I've only been a subscriber for 2 months but I did my research beforehand, and I think this is one of the best boxes yet! I got the Mirabella highlighter in Shimmering Rose and the lipgloss in 'Fair', which complement each other and makes it seem like the contents were put together deliberately (though they're probably not). I also think they improved the quality of the bag it comes in -- it used to be this cheap, cheesecloth-looking black material, and now it looks a little better quality, like made of cotton at least.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh my,.... Im asian,  but I have fair skin, I hope I get a light colored one ! The mirabella seems to be the star of the package, (most expensive)  I dont remember the beauty quiz I did with Blush.. Tonight Ill find out.
Is the beauty quiz you are referring to the profile you fill out on dermstore, or are you referring to something else?  Do they tailor the boxes according to this?  Thanks!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the beauty quiz you are referring to the profile you fill out on dermstore, or are you referring to something else?  Do they tailor the boxes according to this?  Thanks!

Was there a beauty quiz at sign up? Does anyone know?

I received the latte swirl and a darker med lipgloss. Not what I wanted ! I wanted pink and rose colors !  But Ill see how it works..


----------



## daynpitseleh (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting one- could someone PM me a referral code? Thanks!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, Ill give you one ! Please everyone its my turn ! I get credit for a referal, But just my luck, I cant load onto to the site !

Quote:

Originally Posted by *daynpitseleh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking about getting one- could someone PM me a referral code? Thanks!


----------



## daynpitseleh (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Hi, Ill give you one ! Please everyone its my turn ! I get credit for a referal, But just my luck, I cant load onto to the site !


I can PM you my email address if that would help.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daynpitseleh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm thinking about getting one- could someone PM me a referral code? Thanks!
Ok, I sent you a message, I got on the site. Hopefully Im the first to help you out...


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes ! that would be great




My first referrel credit ! yay !


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Was there a beauty quiz at sign up? Does anyone know?

I received the latte swirl and a darker med lipgloss. Not what I wanted ! I wanted pink and rose colors !  But Ill see how it works..
that is what I want!!  Crossing fingers...countdown to tomorrow.

the "quiz" is actually your profile and they ask if you have light, medium, dark skin (could be a couple of more options)

it isn't an indepth one nor does it ask what colors you like


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey! Sorry to post this here, but I'm a little unsure of where it should go...I got the Mirabella in "Glowing Coral", swatched it on my hand and I don't think it will work for me.  Where would I go to find potential swaps?  I searched for swap, but the thread that came up seemed pretty old....
Go to Groups along the Makeuptalk navigation bar, and then scroll down to Subscription Box Swaps Talk (Beta) and click on it.


----------



## EmGee (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I was told you are supposed to test the peel on your hand or arm first to be sure your skin is not too red.

Now I think the sample peel is very small, so not sure how you can do that....


----------



## EmGee (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You look great! 40 is the new.... something! Heck I am going to be shhhhhh 47 in a couple of months. I look better now than I did at 30. I do wish I had my 25 year old skin though.... LOL
Not trying to sound too depressing, but at least it means you are still alive!

One of my relatives (aunt) was killed in a fire last year- it is pretty horrifying news and was in the newspapers here.

Her son set her bedroom on fire...and my aunt was wheelchair bound and can not get up by herself.......just horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And for myself, I am lucky I missed being run over by a car escaping a robbery while waiting for the bus. If I had not been able to run quickly out of the way or not paying attention I would have been run right over as the car went up the sidewalk to the door of a house...

Anyways I'm 36, turning 37 in Nov.

I still mostly look the same...and have had challenging skin my whole life- no matter what I do, still break out at my jawline in the same spots-mother and sister have the same thing too....


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not trying to sound too depressing, but at least it means you are still alive!

One of my relatives (aunt) was killed in a fire last year- it is pretty horrifying news and was in the newspapers here.

Her son set her bedroom on fire...and my aunt was wheelchair bound and can not get up by herself.......just horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And for myself, I am lucky I missed being run over by a car escaping a robbery while waiting for the bus. If I had not been able to run quickly out of the way or not paying attention I would have been run right over as the car went up the sidewalk to the door of a house...

Anyways I'm 36, turning 37 in Nov.

I still mostly look the same...and have had challenging skin my whole life- no matter what I do, still break out at my jawline in the same spots-mother and sister have the same thing too....

Emgee, Im sorry to hear all this ! Life is tough, and wicked sometimes, I cant reason why this life can be so difficult, Saying goodbyes is heard, Death is evil to me, It seems like we should have been born as eternal co creators instead of helpless spectators in a world that can be psychotic

We lose loved ones, so many are crime victims and accident victims, Its amazing that many people still live long lives with danger around every corner

At least we arent living in the Sudan, parts of Africa that underwent tribal war. And the slums of India. We have relative peace here and can enjoy treating ourselves with makeup. Imagine all the billions of women with no makeup, no fashion, no sushi, no chocolate or ice cream, no television shows , no way to alleviate stress

One day we will all be together in heaven or a better world. At least we can enjoy each day as it comes.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that is what I want!!  Crossing fingers...countdown to tomorrow.

the "quiz" is actually your profile and they ask if you have light, medium, dark skin (could be a couple of more options)

it isn't an indepth one nor does it ask what colors you like
Ah, thanks for explaining I know I would have called myself light complected, I dont know why I got the latte, it is beautiful though ! Looks like a shiny copper penny color. It is still in new condition and the lip gloss is unopened, if you dont get what you want, tell me if you want to swap . I would love to have the pinky or coral shades. The lipcolor is called lip pop and is a dark sparkly pink. I love lighter pinks personally .


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2013)

I got my box today!

I got the Mirabella in Latte Swirl, which is the one I was hoping not to get...I can't decide if I want to try it (knowing that browns don't generally play well with my fair pink toned skin) or trade it or give it to my Secret Santa if it suits them...so for now, it's being put aside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the lipgloss in Crazy in Love, which is a hot pink! It's so pretty! I don't want to open it yet since I have a ton of glosses open, but it's definitely a color I'd use. 

So excited about the Lipcils and the polish and the Theraplex!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Oct 9, 2013)

I just signed up for my first box this month and loved everything but the lipgloss.  I received Maneater and it was too dark for me.  The BB creme was surprisingly not too dark!  I already tried the foot cream tonight and can't wait to see if it worked tomorrow morning.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder why so many of us got the latte swirl?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder why so many of us got the latte swirl?
I don't know! It really is pretty, I just think someone else with a different skintone would have better results with it. As much as I'd like to try it just to see what it WOULD look like on me, I don't want to open it if I don't think it'll look good!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Oct 9, 2013)

I got the Shimmer Rose Mirabella and was pretty excited that at least that will look good on me.  I'm going to gift the lipgloss to my sister who is tanner because I just cannot do the Maneater shade.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 9, 2013)

This reviewer got Latte swirl too ! and its a good review ! Ive been on her blog many times,

Commenters below just said that Blush and Dermstore was just bought recently by Target Corp?????

Wow, I guess in the end everything will be Taco Bell, lol, Some will know what Im talking about. (90s movie about the future)

Cool review !

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/10/blush-mystery-beauty-box-oct.html


----------



## susanleia (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am quite surprised. I was not interested in the mirabella because I was like "oh another too strong highlighter" and I was wowed that it was better than I thought. I must have got the lightest one because I had to layer it on to get a sheen which impresses me because things like the benefit watts up are too strong too fast.

The chella pencil I wasn't that keyed into either and I think I have a new romantic pairing with it. My problem is that I'm pale fair to the point that its a diamond in the rough if I can find something that matches my skin tone. This is perfect. Someone saying they use it as a concealer made me try it like that (I was worried that a highlighter would call attention to it) and I was very impressed. Definitely will be buying again.

Butter London always a plus. I already have Butter London Nail Foundation so I needed a butter london polish finally to cover it. 

The rest I'm like meh but it doesn't matter because of those three products. 

I had almost the same reaction. I was meh at first because a lot of the samples felt really empty and the lipgloss looked way too bright but after swatching everything I can safely say I now trust the curators at Blush.

The lip gloss was actually really natural looking on and it felt great and I am beyond obsessed with the Chella highlighter. Already looking into buying another because it works so well as concealer on my Casper-like skin. It hid a scar I have from childhood that I can never completely hide, no matter how heavy the concealer. It literally brightened my whole day. Blush, you win again.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my box was supposed to come today but all I received was the nail polish remover wipes I ordered at the same time :-( but the blush box was listed on the packing slip.
Did the slip say it was like 1 of 2 packages coming your way, or did it actually list the blush mystery box as an item in your box?  I would call them immediately if it's the latter.  Like everyone said here, they have amazing customer service.  There was probably a mad rush this month to get all the subs out and the packer probably missed the mystery box on your order form.

I did call them and it was supposed to be in the box I received today.  It was a tiny box it barely fit the thing I ordered. They are sending me another blush box I should have it on Friday.  I'm so excited about how fast their shipping is!


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I got the Mirabella in Latte Swirl, which is the one I was hoping not to get...I can't decide if I want to try it (knowing that browns don't generally play well with my fair pink toned skin) or trade it or give it to my Secret Santa if it suits them...so for now, it's being put aside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The Latte swirl really wasn't brown when I tried it.  It looks much darker in the compact than it really is.  I had to put a good amount on my cheeks before I could even notice it on my medium skin (I'm really a light-medium).  To me, it looks more tawny.  So I think it would work on lighter skintones too.


----------



## neighburrito (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed up for my first box this month and loved everything but the lipgloss.  I received Maneater and it was too dark for me.  The BB creme was surprisingly not too dark!  I already tried the foot cream tonight and can't wait to see if it worked tomorrow morning.
Out of all the shades I actually really wanted the Maneater one.  I like red glosses because they're sheer and makes me feel more comfortable wearing a red. I got Hey Baby instead, blah, it's too neutral even though it leans purple.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, thanks for explaining I know I would have called myself light complected, I dont know why I got the latte, it is beautiful though ! Looks like a shiny copper penny color. It is still in new condition and the lip gloss is unopened, if you dont get what you want, tell me if you want to swap . I would love to have the pinky or coral shades. The lipcolor is called lip pop and is a dark sparkly pink. I love lighter pinks personally .
will do!!! I will be getting my box today, so I will pm you for sure if I get the pink or coral


----------



## ajkballard (Oct 10, 2013)

I received my box yesterday and loved everything! Although, the lip gloss scared me a bit at first glance. It was wonderful on! I hope you all enjoy your boxes as much as I did mine!


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 10, 2013)

I am half asian, my skin tone is light/medium I would say. I got the coral and tried it. I think I really like it! Here is a dorky picture of me with it on yesterday. I put some of the gloss on too, but I had a nude lipstick on under it. Ignore the scarecrow! It was for my facebook page.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

> I am half asian, my skin tone is light/medium I would say. I got the coral and tried it. I think I really like it! Here is a dorky picture of me with it on yesterday. I put some of the gloss on too, but I had a nude lipstick on under it. Ignore the scarecrow! It was for my facebook page.


 Gorgeous!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 10, 2013)

You look so lovely Nadine !  Pink and Corals make you glow.  LIke the scarecrow too ! so in season =)


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  will do!!! I will be getting my box today, so I will pm you for sure if I get the pink or coral

Right on Bian !  I would love the coral or the rose, Keep in touch, so exciting !


----------



## elainecad (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Gorgeous!!





Nice pic!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

Stop the presses. I have found my HG BB cream. This IPKN stuff is uhhhmaaazing. Seriously.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stop the presses.

I have found my HG BB cream.

This IPKN stuff is uhhhmaaazing. Seriously.
are you referring to the miracle skin transformer?


----------



## elainecad (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are you referring to the miracle skin transformer?
Yes, am wondering that also. I received the Coral. Would have loved the pink but this should work with my fair skin.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

Whoopsie....sorry guys. I actually thought I was posting on the Sample Society thread!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoopsie....sorry guys. I actually thought I was posting on the Sample Society thread!

LOL !


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 10, 2013)

I was like "what did I miss?" ha ha ha!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

But, seriously... If anyone is in the market for a new BB cream-IPKN New York.. *mind.blown*


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But, seriously... If anyone is in the market for a new BB cream-IPKN New York..

*mind.blown*

Tiffany, what does the IPKN stand for?  My Moms looking for a good BB,   have you tried others? Its so cool when you discover something that youre in love with !


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

> Tiffany, what does the IPKN stand for?Â  My Moms looking for a good BB, Â  have you tried others? Its so cool when you discover something that youre in love with !


 Unfortunately I have no clue what "IPKN" stands for, and a quick google search wasn't much help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do know it's a Korean company...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoopsie....sorry guys. I actually thought I was posting on the Sample Society thread!

Oh yay! I'm getting kit E from sample society and was hoping you meant the BB cream in that box! I received the pink mirabella and the gloss color was naughty girl. I'm not sure how to describe the color of it, a slightly shimmery berry mauve maybe. I'm very pleased this month! The mirabella is more substantial than I thought it would be.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah, now that I recall,, BB creams started in Korea. Ill have to check it out.  

Another good asian line I like is DHC, and they are soooo generous with free samples. they use a base of purified olive oil and have won so many worldwide beauty awards. Asian companies sure love using Initials that I have no clue what it means either ! lol


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my box today!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right on Bian !  I would love the coral or the rose, Keep in touch, so exciting !
pinkgirlie - I just pm'd you!! I have the rose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my box and I love it all (except the mirabella, but I have a swap for the latte - thank you pinkgirlie!!)

My lip gloss naughty girl, which looked really sparkly in the tube, but when I swatched it, it is a beautiful sheer raspberry color with a few glitters, but not too pop tarty.

love it!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Oct 10, 2013)

I hated every BB cream I tried (and I tried soooo many) until I discovered Missha M Signature Real Complete BB Cream in #13. Now I use it everyday! Korean BB creams are the best, especially for really pale girls like me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But, seriously... If anyone is in the market for a new BB cream-IPKN New York..

*mind.blown*
I got it in my SS, too..and I loved the way it felt and the coverage, it was just too dark for me! I need to get my hands on the lighter shade!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hated every BB cream I tried (and I tried soooo many) until I discovered Missha M Signature Real Complete BB Cream in #13. Now I use it everyday! Korean BB creams are the best, especially for really pale girls like me. 
I fell in love with Missha M Perfect Cover, and pale as I am, I can wear #13 or #21, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it in my SS, too..and I loved the way it felt and the coverage, it was just too dark for me! I need to get my hands on the lighter shade!
I just ordered it tonight on BeautyBar.com! They even have a "Fair" shade, but I stuck with the Light.

Only $35 bucks, too!! Minus the $15 SS code we get, so $20 for my HG BB cream is A-ok in my book. (Which now has wine spilled all over it because we've been partying in the Ipsy thread. Lol)


----------



## Lorenk (Oct 11, 2013)

sorry that this is not the right thread, but since we're on the topic, I am willing to trade my IPKN BB cream, It's "02 light" but it's a bit darker than my skin. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorry that this is not the right thread, but since we're on the topic, I am willing to trade my IPKN BB cream, It's "02 light" but it's a bit darker than my skin. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OH MAN! I just bought the full size last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@yousoldtheworld might be interested!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hated every BB cream I tried (and I tried soooo many) until I discovered Missha M Signature Real Complete BB Cream in #13. Now I use it everyday! Korean BB creams are the best, especially for really pale girls like me.
Try IPKN...amazing! I used to live in New Orleans, btw!!


----------



## Javaprincess (Oct 11, 2013)

I received my box my box this week and I am so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for everyone who posted ideas on how to use Chella.  I had it from my Ipsy and I had no idea!  I love it and now I have two!  I received the rose Mirabella and I may be open to trading for one of hte other colors.  I have red cheeks already so usually avoid pink toned items.  Is the latte really dark?  I haven't even opened it yet, so if someone wants to trade, let me know!  I love how much makeup is in this box!  I have so much skincare to try, I need a break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was just thinking this morning this morning, how much of my current items on deck, that I love, are from Blush!

PS If anyone has any of the Dr. Gross pads, I am interested!  I think we got them two boxes ago and I love them so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am hoping to set up a trade list sometime soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorry that this is not the right thread, but since we're on the topic, I am willing to trade my IPKN BB cream, It's "02 light" but it's a bit darker than my skin. PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OH MAN! I just bought the full size last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@yousoldtheworld might be interested!

If only it was a little lighter, I totally would be! The pains of being pale...


----------



## sg00 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NaydeneM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am half asian, my skin tone is light/medium I would say. I got the coral and tried it. I think I really like it! Here is a dorky picture of me with it on yesterday. I put some of the gloss on too, but I had a nude lipstick on under it. Ignore the scarecrow! It was for my facebook page.




You look gorgeous!! Now I NEED this coral shade now... seriously need. 



 

To anyone out there: pm me if you want the latte (got a non-broken replacement from blush) for your coral!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sg00 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Stop the presses.

I have found my HG BB cream.

This IPKN stuff is uhhhmaaazing. Seriously.
Lol, gotta say I feel the same way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't care much for most SS items and actually just cancelled my sub, but that IPKN BB sample made my skin look AMAZING! The blush box's miracle skin transformer just can't compare. 

Totally thinking of buying a full size thanks to you now.... gah.


----------



## xchristina (Oct 11, 2013)

AHhhghsdfhi.

My Mirabella highlighting powder came broken in my mystery bag this month, so I contacted Blush and they were nice enough to send me another one. I received the replacement in the mail today, and this one is broken too! I give up. This is frustrating. D:


----------



## sg00 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHhhghsdfhi.

My Mirabella highlighting powder came broken in my mystery bag this month, so I contacted Blush and they were nice enough to send me another one. I received the replacement in the mail today, and this one is broken too! I give up. This is frustrating. D:
Ack, that's horrible! The good ol' alcohol trick for broken powder compacts should work though, right?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sg00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol, gotta say I feel the same way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't care much for most SS items and actually just cancelled my sub, but that IPKN BB sample made my skin look AMAZING! The blush box's miracle skin transformer just can't compare.

Totally thinking of buying a full size thanks to you now.... gah.
Do it! Dooo it..you know you wanna


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 12, 2013)

I got my box for real this time.  I got the blush in the coral color it is nice I'm not usually a coral fan but this one is really light and I got the lip gloss in a dark brownish red and although this is not usually my color I thought it looked pretty good on me.  yay for the foot stuff my feet are always dry and rough.  and I love the chella pencil I go one from ipsy and I use it for everything.  oh and the nail polish again love!!!  I think this is my favorite sub so far.  I'm thinking of getting rid of bb just for this one!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 12, 2013)

I was just ordering some scar cream from Dermstore for a cute on my baby's head that needed stitches. I got a 25% off coupon SAVE25DERMCS

from retail me not AND what looks like a free year of US magazine (whatever). All was good and under $30 until..... do you want to add our fall rejuvenation hair and skin mystery bag for $19.99.

Of course I did. Of course.


----------



## elainecad (Oct 12, 2013)

Wonder what that is, does it have a product number or anything listed?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just ordering some scar cream from Dermstore for a cute on my baby's head that needed stitches. I got a 25% off coupon SAVE25DERMCS

from retail me not AND what looks like a free year of US magazine (whatever). All was good and under $30 until..... do you want to add our fall rejuvenation hair and skin mystery bag for $19.99.

Of course I did. Of course.




LOL! Those mystery bags get me every.single.time.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 12, 2013)

Ooo.  You'll have to let us know how the mystery bag turns out.  I just placed and order and turned it down.

Anywho, you'll be shocked I passed on the blush bonus boutique item of 3 Butter London items for $12 with a $50 purchase.  But I wanted to let you lovelies know about it incase you are placing an order.  I caved and bought the Blush box and a few extras.  But I'd spent enough already!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2013)

I put on kerfuffle tonight.  It is not a neutral pink - this is a very bright pale pink.  I did layer the OPI black spotted on it - I need to clean up my nails around hte edges because I am a messy polisher, but once I do that, I will take a pic and post here.

I really like it with the black spotted over it. I would not wear kerfuffle on its own.  It is just too bubble gum pink - think of  Bazooka  bubble gum pink.  That is the color, at least to me!!


----------



## elainecad (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just ordering some scar cream from Dermstore for a cute on my baby's head that needed stitches. I got a 25% off coupon SAVE25DERMCS

from retail me not AND what looks like a free year of US magazine (whatever). All was good and under $30 until..... do you want to add our fall rejuvenation hair and skin mystery bag for $19.99.

Of course I did. Of course.




Do you have a code or product number for the mystery bag. I do not see it anywhere.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay, after it sat there unopened and taunting me for days, I decided to open Latte Swirl...and I'm glad I did! It's really not too pigmented or brown as I feared, just nice and subtle and shimmery.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooo.  You'll have to let us know how the mystery bag turns out.  I just placed and order and turned it down.

Anywho, you'll be shocked I passed on the blush bonus boutique item of 3 Butter London items for $12 with a $50 purchase.  But I wanted to let you lovelies know about it incase you are placing an order.  I caved and bought the Blush box and a few extras.  But I'd spent enough already!!!!
I saw this, When I was making a purchase it only was twenty something and I put the Butter london in my chart, it still appeared as 12 dollars, but I still didnt go thru with the BL, is it pretty strict on the minumum, purchase?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2013)

forgive my old lady hands and my messy cuticles...this actually looks better if you don't examine my hands too much!  lol

base coat

2 coats of butter london kerfuffle

one coat of OPI black spotted

2 coats of top coat

I did a thicker coat of black spotted on this hand - you can see that the spots are not as numerous

 





thinner coat of black spotted on this hand - more spots, and you can really see all of the pink


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 13, 2013)

Sigh, I got the IPSY depression, IPSY has such a larger range of products that went into the bag and I wish I got them all !  but we all get only five. It makes me so jealous and now I want to go buy what I didnt get, lol


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  forgive my old lady hands and my messy cuticles...this actually looks better if you don't examine my hands too much!  lol

base coat

2 coats of butter london kerfuffle

one coat of OPI black spotted

2 coats of top coat

I did a thicker coat of black spotted on this hand - you can see that the spots are not as numerous

 





thinner coat of black spotted on this hand - more spots, and you can really see all of the pink





Hey Bian ! You go girl !  It makes me hungry looking at it, looks like the speckled, jelly belly beans I used to eat. lol . It looks so cute.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh, I got the IPSY depression, IPSY has such a larger range of products that went into the bag and I wish I got them all !  but we all get only five. It makes me so jealous and now I want to go buy what I didnt get, lol
Which I suppose means their plan is working!  I didn't get the hand cream or the H2O+, so I'll be buying those soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey Bian ! Thats nice girl ! Good job ! It makes me hungry looking at it, looks like the speckled, jelly belly beans I used to eat. lol
thank you pinkgirlie!!  Yes, they do look like those jelly beans!! hahaha


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw this, When I was making a purchase it only was twenty something and I put the Butter london in my chart, it still appeared as 12 dollars, but I still didnt go thru with the BL, is it pretty strict on the minumum, purchase?
Yes.  It's strict.  It will show up as $12 in your cart, but it won't let you move ahead with checkout unless you have $50+ in the cart.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes.  It's strict.  It will show up as $12 in your cart, but it won't let you move ahead with checkout unless you have $50+ in the cart.  
Thanks for explaining.



Not like Im trying to circumvent that offer, it seemed to good to be true at first when I genuinely thought it was only 12 bucks as is. . I saw the 50 dollars only later in the details after I got all excited to see the three polishes.

There were cute lil leopard makeup bags too that I liked as add ons with minimum purchase.

Kinda quiet here now, Everyones on IPSY . lol  Gotta hand it to them, they make a fun forum.


----------



## Gracie Girl (Oct 17, 2013)

I just received my Blush Mystery Beauty bag. I received the latte swirl blush by Mirabella. I would like to trade for a new, until-swatched Mirabella blush in rose shimmer. If you would like to trade, please let me know.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gracie Girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received my Blush Mystery Beauty bag. I received the latte swirl blush by Mirabella. I would like to trade for a new, until-swatched Mirabella blush in rose shimmer. If you would like to trade, please let me know.
I might be interested.  Can anyone who has the Latte Swirl and uses it take a picture of it on fair to light skin so I can see what it looks like?  If it is similar to Lorac's Luminizing powder, I would be interested. Thanks!


----------



## pink65419 (Oct 17, 2013)

I got the latte swirl also and I thought I wouldn't be able to use it either. my skin is light so decided to give it a try glad I did I love it.


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the latte swirl also and I thought I wouldn't be able to use it either. my skin is light so decided to give it a try glad I did I love it.
Can you take a pic of a swatch on your skin?  Would be helpful for me to see.  I think I might like it and then I can swap if Gracie Girl still wants the Rose.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the latte swirl also and I thought I wouldn't be able to use it either. my skin is light so decided to give it a try glad I did I love it.
Can you take a pic of a swatch on your skin?  Would be helpful for me to see.  I think I might like it and then I can swap if Gracie Girl still wants the Rose. 

I can do that for you tomorrow, if she doesn't. It is very sheer and not overpowering at all...and I generally can't wear anything remotely bronze or brown!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can we still order this Blush bag?

I haven't heard about it till now...so its a monthly subscription for $25.00, about how many products do you get a month?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 18, 2013)

@biancardi Thank you so much! I am checking your blog right now and this sub seems interesting. I was thinking of signing up again with Ipsy but I think I will try this out for a bit.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2013)

If you are interested in joining it, I think if I invite you, you get a discount (not sure).  At any rate, if you want me to invite you, pm me with your email address.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheGlamGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the latte swirl also and I thought I wouldn't be able to use it either. my skin is light so decided to give it a try glad I did I love it.
Can you take a pic of a swatch on your skin?  Would be helpful for me to see.  I think I might like it and then I can swap if Gracie Girl still wants the Rose. 

Hi...I did this, finally!

I applied it fairly heavily to my cheeks so it'd show up in the picture for you! This is the latte swirl. It blends very well and can be much more sheer than this! I just wanted it to be clear what the color itself was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi...I did this, finally!

I applied it fairly heavily to my cheeks so it'd show up in the picture for you! This is the latte swirl. It blends very well and can be much more sheer than this! I just wanted it to be clear what the color itself was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I am in love with your eye make up and lip color.  I could never pull that off!


----------



## TheGlamGal (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi...I did this, finally!

I applied it fairly heavily to my cheeks so it'd show up in the picture for you! This is the latte swirl. It blends very well and can be much more sheer than this! I just wanted it to be clear what the color itself was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 Thank you for doing this!  And you look so gorgeous!!!  Do you think the shade would work for someone with pale warm toned skin and brown eyes / hair?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 19, 2013)

Aw, thanks! Yes, I think it'd definitely work for you, as it is a warmer color than I usually wear...it's super wearable! It would probably be better suited to that coloring than mine, really!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi...I did this, finally!

I applied it fairly heavily to my cheeks so it'd show up in the picture for you! This is the latte swirl. It blends very well and can be much more sheer than this! I just wanted it to be clear what the color itself was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I am in love with your eye make up and lip color.  I could never pull that off!


Aw, thanks! I'm just stuck in scrubs all week long and it's super easy to feel frumpy, so I play with lots of colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aria212 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow I can't believe I missed this coupon!




 Hopefully they post another one next month.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 23, 2013)

Are there any sub promo codes for this? Or just blush.com? I'm interested in subscribing.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are there any sub promo codes for this? Or just blush.com? I'm interested in subscribing.
I am pm'ing you


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 25, 2013)

I went to go subscribe since everyone seems to like this box and found a 25% off coupon, plus a free gift and 1-3 days shipping upgrade. So the box comes to just under $19 for the first month. The coupon code is SAVE25DERMCS. However, they advertise $100 or more minimum value. So I'll have to see, if I don't like this one I'll just cancel it. Easily said, but I'm terrible about cancelling, I always forget and then get charged, anyone else like that?


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 25, 2013)

And Please PM me for a link......


----------



## GlamBabe (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh, and I get three Ipsy packages a month usually (though I'm going to cancel two probably, hard to justify to my husband) so I likely have most of the products. If there is something you're looking for specifically, please PM me.....


----------



## starlite2nite (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok I know I am late to the October party but it just arrived to my house today.   Love Love the items.  My Shimmer Rose was damaged  too, but it seems like a lovely color.  Lipgloss was simply called Medium, with lip pop on the bottom label.  My extra was a Blush liquid eyeshadow in Azure which brought up images of Frankenfurter in Rocky Horror to me.  LOL.... too late for Halloween.  Also a sample of epionce,  a facial renewal cream.   So far I feel it is a big improvement over BB....IMHO


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2013)

if you contact blush.com, they will replace your blush!!  I wish they would STOP sending out those azure cream shadows!!  lol


----------



## aria212 (Nov 2, 2013)

This is exactly why I've been reluctant to subscribe to any of the beauty boxes. They all seem like really great deals, but then again some are not adding up as we are seeing here. What do you all think the best beauty box is?


----------



## starlite2nite (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Bacardi, I called CS and they were great. I am really impressed with the box contents and Blush box is far and above my favorite


----------



## centaur74 (Nov 5, 2013)

Blush put a spoiler up. Looks like the box includes a Cargo high pigment pencil in brown and the box value this month will be $252!! Wow! Saw it on the Blush site.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2013)

J



> Blush put a spoiler up. Looks like the box includes a Cargo high pigment pencil in brown and the box value this month will be $252!! Wow! Saw it on the Blush site.


 Come join us on the November Blush Mystery Beauty Box thread--we now have a proper spoiler thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlamBabe (Nov 20, 2013)

I was not bowled over by the box, hoping dec is better!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Nov 20, 2013)

I liked mine this month, the star of the package was the expensive Smartlash, Retailing for much more than we paid for our whole package. Makes me excited for December,maybe we will get a expensive mud mask like in Ispy and the Glamglow.


----------

